# Stowe Thread



## beyond.the.lodge (Feb 5, 2021)

Noticed that it doesn't really seem like there is a Stowe thread.

My question is what do you think are some of the easier blacks on the mountain? Thanks


----------



## breckkidd3 (Feb 5, 2021)

Upper nosedive comes to mind. If you don't mind bumps I would say smugglers and whirlway over on spruce peak


----------



## skef (Feb 5, 2021)

beyond.the.lodge said:


> My question is what do you think are some of the easier blacks on the mountain? Thanks


Hayride.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2021)

skef said:


> Hayride.


I have been on it when it was bumped up though


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2021)

Depends if you like moguls or not. Gondolier and Perry Merrill off the gondola are good. Always groomed.


----------



## kendo (Feb 5, 2021)

Main Street over on Spruce is a black but skis like a blue groomed or blue/ black ungroomed.   It's usually groomed nightly.  Main Street Race is also great if not closed for training or meets.  Spruce Line and Whirlaway are shorter bump runs that don't get a ton of traffic.  

Sensation HSQ that serves this area was always ski on weekdays so you can get alot of runs in.  Skied 20+ weekdays last year and maybe waited for a chair a couple times.  Not sure this year as New Jerseyites aren't allowed up there - easily!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 5, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Depends if you like moguls or not. Gondolier and Perry Merrill off the gondola are good. Always groomed.


Aren't those blues? Been a while since I've been to Stowe, but I could've sworn those were both blue.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 5, 2021)

Blue..black..theyre long and get bumped up in areas. Then if you want you can hop into Chinclip for a mile of moguls..thats off Gondolier. Blacks..Hayride, Nosedive..
To me it doesnt matter if its a blue, black , double d ..its all good. Spruce has some good stuff too..and its empty over there.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 9, 2021)

beyond.the.lodge said:


> Noticed that it doesn't really seem like there is a Stowe thread.
> 
> My question is what do you think are some of the easier blacks on the mountain? Thanks


We ski Stowe quite a lot. We know a person who owns a place at Okemo; he says the Blacks Okemo are like the steeper blues at Stowe. I'd say that's a pretty fair assessment. Nose Dive isn't all that steep but you need to make 3 turns, it's fairly narrow, and can get pretty scraped off. After the top it's just a steepish blue. Parts of Hayride are pretty steep. Centerline is a steepish blue if groomed but usually is bumped. Chin Clip off the gondi isn't that steep but it's almost always bumped. And once you're in, you're in. Not a lot of trails marked black that I'd call easy black but some of the blues might suffice. If you like bumps you have several options


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2021)

And thus died the Stowe thread...


----------



## kendo (Dec 4, 2021)

... time to revive this dead horse!

Not much info online about where they're making snow and what's likely to open next. 

Any progress on Liftline, Nosedive or Hayride - or anything off the Gondola?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 4, 2021)

kendo said:


> ... time to revive this dead horse!
> 
> Not much info online about where they're making snow and what's likely to open next.
> 
> Any progress on Liftline, Nosedive or Hayride - or anything off the Gondola?


Vail not good at communicating information on the details of what is happening at one of their resorts? I'm shocked!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2021)

there is no stowe thread because most people here know better than to be stowe homers anymore. even slug has his sights set 30 miles south

it is a shame that the best lift accessed sidecountry is now a huge rarity for me. i prefer the mansfield sidecountry that you cant access from smuggs to the back bowls on the spruce side that you can access from smuggs

a day at stowe is just about the only reason i was considering a ski vt 4 pack


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 4, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> there is no stowe thread because most people here know better than to be stowe homers anymore. even slug has his sights set 30 miles south
> 
> it is a shame that the best lift accessed sidecountry is now a huge rarity for me. i prefer the mansfield sidecountry that you cant access from smuggs to the back bowls on the spruce side that you can access from smuggs
> 
> a day at stowe is just about the only reason i was considering a ski vt 4 pack


5 days at Stowe was the only reason I got the Epic Midweek pass.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 4, 2021)

Now that i will be based out of wiliston..ill be bouncing back and forth from stowe to sb...
Will be interesting to see where i end up more


----------



## kendo (Dec 4, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> there is no stowe thread because most people here know better than to be stowe homers anymore. even slug has his sights set 30 miles south
> 
> it is a shame that the best lift accessed sidecountry is now a huge rarity for me. i prefer the mansfield sidecountry that you cant access from smuggs to the back bowls on the spruce side that you can access from smuggs
> 
> a day at stowe is just about the only reason i was considering a ski vt 4 pack



I've become a Stowe homer as a result of skiing Telluride & Crested Butte on epic the past few yrs.  Telluride alone is $1170 for 6 day tix in March and $0 with epic.

So with epic I've been averaging 20+ weekdays at Stowe along with a few random days at Hunter (less each yr) and the trips out west.  Tons of skiing for the price of the full epic.   

Will ski SB a couple days this year as well.  


... so any intel on Stowe mtn ops?!


----------



## kendo (Dec 5, 2021)

Stowe/Vail included a mention of active snowmaking ops on the website.  




Thanks - whoever is adding this info.


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> there is no stowe thread because most people here know better than to be stowe homers anymore


The old Stowe homers are disappointed with the change so they move on. But those who only now start coming to Stowe found the "shadow of its former self" version of Stowe is still better than the alternative. So they'll keep on coming (and asking questions). Though that won't sustain a Stowe thread. 

(I'm not a fan of long running threads. There's facebook for that. Why reinvent a worse version of what FB does so well? )


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 5, 2021)

If you just focus on the skiing..Stowe has a lot to offer...


----------



## kendo (Dec 5, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> If you just focus on the skiing..Stowe has a lot to offer...


Yep.  I'd rather drive 7hrs for multiple 4 day trips with great skiing (and blacks more than likely to be open) than 2 for the mess that's now Hunter.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 5, 2021)

The best Stowe thread on this forum…






						Lost my skis up on Stowe kitchen wall, want to attempt to go get them back,advice?
					

This past weekend I had quite an "adventure" skiing at Stowe. My friends and I at the end of the day on Sunday decided to go to Kitchen wall (reading this post is only relevent if you know this part of the mountain). We have done this trail last year and loved it, but this year it was not the...




					forums.alpinezone.com


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2021)

kendo said:


> Yep.  I'd rather drive 7hrs for multiple 4 day trips with great skiing (and blacks more than likely to be open) than 2 for the mess that's now Hunter.


Well, you're comparing 2 Vail properties. That's not all that meaningful of a comparison. Like, is Russia  a better country to live than Cuba?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 5, 2021)

abc said:


> (I'm not a fan of long running threads. There's facebook for that. Why reinvent a worse version of what FB does so well? )



Not really sure I understand this comment. I think a long-running thread in a forum is vastly different than anything you'd find on FB. Take the Sugarbush thread for example...there's absolutely nothing on FB with that level of detail and personal knowledge about SB.

FB is also an absolutely terrible platform for searching or trying to go back and look at older info. A very specific forum like this one is night and day ahead of FB. There may be more people using FB and other social media...but that doesn't mean the quality of the info is better.


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2021)

cdskier said:


> FB is also an absolutely terrible platform for *searching or trying to go back and look at older info*.


But that's exactly the reason why I dislike long running threads!

How do you search a long running thread if you don't know precisely what was written? Buried inside a 30 page thread, there's no good way to "search"! You may gamble with a key word or another, you may find 50 posts that has that keyword but got nothing to do with what you'd like to find.

I hate FB for that very reason. And I hate it just as much when people emulate FB when we're not even on FB!


----------



## abc (Dec 5, 2021)

Instead of reviving an old thread, the poster could have start a specific thread with clear title of "Easy Black Runs in Stowe?"

It would be much easier for future searchers to skip this thread or look closer into it. Instead, they now have to dig into each and every post that will come to this thread for the next 5 months!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2021)

I am glad that I skied it the few times that I did.  My only regret is that I did not ski it sooner.  I am also glad that I did a night there as nightskiing is no more.  That is a shame considering that they had a decent nightskiing option.  I will have to dig up some of my pictures from my visits there.


----------



## kendo (Dec 5, 2021)

abc said:


> Instead of reviving an old thread, the poster could have start a specific thread with clear title of "Easy Black Runs in Stowe?"
> 
> It would be much easier for future searchers to skip this thread or look closer into it. Instead, they now have to dig into each and every post that will come to this thread for the next 5 months!



One can Google 'easy black runs at Stowe' and the 2020 reddit that's first up has the same info the OP received in this thread.  

Guess I see more value in having a long running thread (ongoing conversation) dedicated to a specific resort... especially if someone like WinS is engaged in the thread.  His transparency and contributions are simply great for the SB community.  


And because of this 'Stowe thread', I'll now be looking for an orphaned ski next week.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 7, 2021)

And once again..saturday looking just...wonderfull...


----------



## kendo (Dec 7, 2021)

Hoping the 'north of I-89 frost line' holds true and temps drop in our favor...


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 7, 2021)

Missed opening day for the first time in 10 years at the original VT Vail but will be up next weekend and again after Christmas. Don’t love the weather outlook over the next two but maybe it changes a bit after that.


----------



## tumbler (Dec 8, 2021)

kendo said:


> Hoping the 'north of I-89 frost line' holds true and temps drop in our favor...


Looks like "north of the Arctic Circle" on Saturday


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 8, 2021)

I must say that Stowe has done a great job on the grooming side of life this year.  After Mondays rain event they were able to bring the trails back into shape yesterday and the mountain really rode well today.  _They have done that a couple times this year.  Hats off to them!!!!_


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 9, 2021)

Stuck this weekend moving the last stuff out of the house..then its off to VT the 26th..then I'm up there for good...then it will snow!


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 11, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stuck this weekend moving the last stuff out of the house..then its off to VT the 26th..then I'm up there for good...then it will snow!


The good news, the mountain is not crowed compared to last year.  With full lift capacity, kids back in school, no remote living, it’s ride on up to the lift.  On another note I like the new addition of an afternoon snow update for the next day!  Now we need snow!!!!!


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 11, 2021)

I was there yesterday-Friday-a real nice day. Lift line a couple of minutes most of the day. Slopes were pretty much open all day. Some low angle glades were skiable.
I really like that they open at 8am everyday (7:30 on Saturday). Every ski area should have at least one lift open at 8am.


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 11, 2021)

On one of my lift rides I met the Food & Beverage director at Stowe and we talked about staffing levels. His F&B department is at 50%, and the most staffing at any department at Stowe is at 70%. Snowmaking is about 60% he said. I told him, "sign of the times".  On another lift ride a local told me about a friend that was offered a job making snow on the graveyard shift for $15 an hour. I said, "are you f-cking serious"? Sign of the times.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 11, 2021)

15 bucks an hour to freeze your ass off..or work at a department store for 18...hmm
I wonder when vail will realize...that it aint working anymore!..no one wants these hard jobs for shit pay...


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> 15 bucks an hour to freeze your ass off..or work at a department store for 18...hmm
> I wonder when vail will realize...that it aint working anymore!..no one wants these hard jobs for shit pay...


Especially because the free pass is barely a benefit anymore since its so cheap.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 11, 2021)

Yup..so i have to wonder..what makes vail think anyone wants these jobs..when so many easier ones are available?..
Some one..has to get their head..out of their ass and do something...
Or just not care..and let theur vaunted " vail experience"..degrade even further..


----------



## kendo (Dec 11, 2021)

Last March I was talking with a valet at the Lodge at Spruce Peak.  Former snowmaker... said he makes alot more with tips parking cars and schlepping bags & gear.


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 11, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Especially because the free pass is barely a benefit anymore since its so cheap.


When I worked for Vail a few years ago this was one of the points I made to the managers.  They (and it's not just Vail to be fair) have this long list of perks that they'll use to make the job sound attractive, but if you spread it across the hours worked in a season the pass is worth less than $1/hr, and really what value is there in anything else?  Like sure, you get 50% off in their retail and restaurants and whatever else, but when the sticker price is so high to begin with it's nothing you can take advantage of routinely because your take home pay is low enough it's still prohibitively expensive.  I think everyone at the mountain realized it was a problem, but I got the impression that at the department level their hands were pretty much tied because the budget was set above them and their authority was limited to spending the money allotted for the season.

I suppose it's against the prevailing view here, but I really enjoyed working for the company on a daily basis, and I sometimes miss it still.  I wish there had been a way to make it financially feasible long term.


----------



## PAabe (Dec 11, 2021)

So if I were to work part time at a ski area on the weekend - looking at like 1.5hr commute at least.  They no longer let you sleep in your car in the parking lot for an overnight.  Where tf you supposed to sleep then.  Can't get a motel on $15/hr.

I looked into this winter, I love working outside but it wouldn't make sense at all.


----------



## abc (Dec 11, 2021)

Keelhauled said:


> you get 50% off in their retail and restaurants and whatever else, but when the sticker price is so high to begin with it's nothing you can take advantage of routinely because your take home pay is low enough it's still prohibitively expensive.


A good point. 

During my short sting as an instructor, I brought my own lunch & drink with me. Because if I eat and drink at the cafeteria, I would be negative in income! The pay is so low, once the gas money is calculated, there isn't much "net income" left.

In my "real" job, I also occasionally bring my own lunch. But only if I have left over from dinner of the previous day. My pay is enough to afford lunch and still have enough left over to "take home". 

That's the difference.


----------



## slatham (Dec 12, 2021)

kendo said:


> Last March I was talking with a valet at the Lodge at Spruce Peak.  Former snowmaker... said he makes alot more with tips parking cars and schlepping bags & gear.



Hazard pay for the *people* he has to deal with at The Lodge at Spruce Peak"!!


----------



## RichT (Dec 12, 2021)

Corporate greed!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 13, 2021)

Looks like the only way to make some money is to work a job where you can get tipped. There was a post for an assistant chief engineer at the Spruce lodge..I considered it..then said..wait a minute..I'm retiring from this stuff. Wonder what it paid. The Chief was a chief petty officer in the navy..nuclear submarine engineering. Tough to work for I bet.


----------



## kendo (Dec 13, 2021)

Great day on the slopes.   

Weekend weather reduced what natural was there but everything open has great coverage.   Really have to compliment the snowmaking crew.   Nosedive has 110% wall to wall 'well packed powder' and it's deep.  Skied great as did Centerline to North.  Most slopes got skied off by noon but the sides were holding up well with left over powder. 

They were blowing upper Perry all morning and looks close to opening depending on how the lower slopes are. 

Gondolier and most of Liftline is looking like they need at least a week of snowmaking before they're ready to open for holiday crowds.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'll be up there this weekend...


----------



## kendo (Dec 15, 2021)

3 great days ripping super G runs on Nosedive, Centerline and the other nearly empty slopes.  FourRunner was ski on daily.  Everything open is groomed nightly and coverage is still deep.   Wish they left Centerline ungroomed but at least it's open and in great shape. 

Cooler temps today had the guns on Perry TTB and the pole mounted fans building base for the runout to the Gondola.  

Expect Perry to open Friday or this weekend (if the runout fills in), for one run off the gondola to help disperse the holiday crowds. 

Get there early!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 19, 2021)

Just saw on FB Stowe is a bit of a mess today...huge traffic to get there..huge lines..


----------



## abc (Dec 19, 2021)

Well, that's it for me then, till after the New Year.

I was thinking of going up this week, before the crowd came in. But looks like the crowd is already there. (or I'm the crowd  ). 

Not to mention the storm only "right perform" which doesn't give me any significant increase of open terrain. The slopes are going to be pretty crowded then.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2021)

It's Sunday.....

Just like every where else in New England, Stowe will be dead this Monday through Friday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 19, 2021)

Glad ill be skiing weekdays from now on..and only weekends when my wife wants to...


----------



## cdskier (Dec 19, 2021)

Limited terrain + fresh snow + weekend...nothing at all surprising about this.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 19, 2021)

Did they have the Gondi open? If not, not a surprise that it would be a mess after getting some snow. 

Pre-Christmas week is still usually pretty quiet up there. A bit more people usually post… but I’ve found Christmas and Christmas Eve and New Years always empty days on the hill.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 19, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Looks like the only way to make some money is to work a job where you can get tipped. There was a post for an assistant chief engineer at the Spruce lodge..I considered it..then said..wait a minute..I'm retiring from this stuff. Wonder what it paid. The Chief was a chief petty officer in the navy..nuclear submarine engineering. Tough to work for I bet.


This has always been the case and the reason I’ve always said that the number one rule for ski bumming is to never work for the mountain. 

I’ve had bellmen gigs where I’d average 800 to a grand a week with my pay, tips and banquet setting/clean up bonus fees. I also only had one day shift opening up six full days of skiing. 

Bumpin chairs is for the one season wonders and the Ausies.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 19, 2021)

PAabe said:


> So if I were to work part time at a ski area on the weekend - looking at like 1.5hr commute at least.  They no longer let you sleep in your car in the parking lot for an overnight.  Where tf you supposed to sleep then.  Can't get a motel on $15/hr.
> 
> I looked into this winter, I love working outside but it wouldn't make sense at all.


#vanlife


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 19, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> It's Sunday.....
> 
> Just like every where else in New England, Stowe will be dead this Monday through Friday.


Weekdays have been empty all year.  Today was a mess… 8 to 10 this morning only got 4 runs in


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2021)

Oy


----------



## kendo (Dec 29, 2021)

Masks required on both Gondolas - as of today.  

Made little sense that CV card and mask required to walk into wide open F&B areas, but no masks and full loading on 7+ min gondola rides.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 29, 2021)

Forget sense...just need snow..i dont care if they want me to wear a pineapple on my head at this point..


----------



## kendo (Dec 29, 2021)

Yep. Looks like Gondolier and Main St / Sensation soon to open.  Liftline would likely be next.  At least they're spending their share of the snowmaking budget...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2021)

kendo said:


> Yep. Looks like Gondolier and Main St / Sensation soon to open.  Liftline would likely be next.  At least they're spending their share of the snowmaking budget...


Probably all of NH’s budget to.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

Arrived st Stowe after a quick 1 hour drive..sure beats 5 hours...new rule..lodge opens at 730 now..so me and a bunch of early slugs all sitting in our cars now.
Its a warm 33 degrees...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

So...now they closed the stair from the top to bottom of the lodge...its to keep you safe i was told...hmmm...i see...no...i really dont.
So..if you have to use the b room or go to the shop..you have to walk around the building...
Very confusing......


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 30, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> So...now they closed the stair from the top to bottom of the lodge...its to keep you safe i was told...hmmm...i see...no...i really dont.
> So..if you have to use the b room or go to the shop..you have to walk around the building...
> Very confusing......


It’s so they can check vax status for up top in the  lodge area. Basically made it so only way in is through the interior staircase after going through rental doors. I was very confused trying to get in through the doors by the stage Monday.

That all said… seeing all the complaints everywhere else I feel like Stowe has been ok this week. Monday was super light… with crowds increasing each day since, though maybe a bit lighter today versus yesterday.

 Despite them frustratingly waiting until after 9:30 to open the double, I’ve been able to get in plenty of runs using the quad early then triple then double. On the mountain it feels no more crowded then normal during this week even with the limited terrain. Snow has been good early.

 I haven’t been over to spruce so can’t speak for that side of the mountain.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 30, 2021)

Made it to 1130..the fog rolled in..fog and crowds not so good...
The snow was great for what they had..warm temps will do that. 
With on 30% open..its a bit crowded out there...never seen liftline closed at this point in the season before...
They need help...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Arrived mt mudfield to drizzle and socked in frog...this..will be interesting...
It was snowing st my house though..


----------



## mbedle (Dec 31, 2021)

Kingslug20 said:


> Arrived mt mudfield to drizzle and socked in frog...this..will be interesting...
> It was snowing st my house though..


Just an FYI - there is bathroom upstairs now.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Yup..
Whole place just got socked in with fog and shnozzle.....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

Monday is going to be 1 degree..the rest of the week below freezing as well...wonder if thats cold enough fome quality vail snow making...
Yeah..i know..need people to do it


----------



## kendo (Dec 31, 2021)

How's the depth holding up for what's open?

They'll get Main St open next week for race training.  Hoping they hit Liftline and Hayride next week as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 31, 2021)

The rain right now isnt helping...hopefully sunday we hit that 3 to 5 inch..cause they sure arent blowing much these days...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2022)

Didnt rain much here, must have been mostly sleet.. conditions same as yesterday minus the crowds...


----------



## oldfartrider (Jan 1, 2022)

Rode one ride on the fourrunner with a snowmaker. He said they r going to start blowing snow for the race course on Spruce and after that Liftline starting Monday night.


----------



## kendo (Jan 1, 2022)

Stowe snowmaking has been hitting it at every op.  

They should set up a Venmo or PayPal so we can tip them (buy the snowmakers a beer).  I'm sure that would go over well with HR.


----------



## oldfartrider (Jan 1, 2022)

Starting pay $18/hr


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2022)

Liftline takes a boat load to blow..probably 3 days..then a day to groom it


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2022)

I see...white stuff on my truck...
Crap...delayed opening till 9...i got up too early...wonder how many will see the announcement..i imagine the whole world may show up today...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thought we would see some early crowds today..lodge is empty...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Thought we would see some early crowds today..lodge is empty...


How saturated is the snow pack there? Block of ice tomorrow?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Thought we would see some early crowds today..lodge is empty...



anyone who could read the weather app on their iphone realized its a shit weekend for skiing


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2022)

Very hard packed but snowing pretty hard..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 2, 2022)

snoseek said:


> How saturated is the snow pack there? Block of ice tomorrow?


Depends on amount of snow they get.  Haven’t been able to get out all week, hopefully tomorrow won’t be a block of ice!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 2, 2022)

It wont be a block of ice..judt groomed hard pack..they got about 3 inches...
Its not snowing here now..but coming down in williston...which is not helping


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow..stowe report says..only picked up 1 inch...it snowed all day....
Oy...seemed like more.
At least 3 inches at my house...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Wow..stowe report says..only picked up 1 inch...it snowed all day....
> Oy...seemed like more.
> At least 3 inches at my house...


I was surprised at the report as well after looking at your pick.  Deciding if I should go….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Im sitting here watching you tube...deciding..but my old boss is skiing today..so ill hang with him today..
Going to be a bit chilly up there..empty i would imagine..as the hordes probably all went home


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Theyre making snow...wow...havent seen much of that going on lately...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Well..no guns going on here now..guess its...too cold?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Well..no guns going on here now..guess its...too cold?


Guns going at sugarbush it’s 3 degrees actually feels warm on top.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ill be there wednesday,thursdsy...bored here


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Ill be there wednesday,thursdsy...bored here


Get here early to get the good groomers before they get scraped off.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Ill be there wednesday,thursdsy...bored here


How was the snow, decided to catch up on errands today.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Same as yesterday


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Same as yesterday





Smellytele said:


> Get here early to get the good groomers before they get scraped off.


Im always first batch of cars in the lot


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 4, 2022)

Stowe report..only blowing snow on the race course at spruce...so nothing on mansfield...
What a fucking joke..they truly dont give a shit and have no one do do it...
Totaly wrecking one of the best mountains around...


----------



## kendo (Jan 4, 2022)

They were blowing simultaneously on both Spruce and Mansfield before Xmas so not sure why they can't do Main St and Liftline or Hayride today with optimal conditions.  Would like to see them blowing Hayride during the day and Liftline at night.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2022)

Not that I am glad to see it but now the VT skiers are seeing it also. VAIL SUCKS!


----------



## oldfartrider (Jan 4, 2022)

I rode the lift with a snowmaker over the weekend. This is what they had planned, the race trail first then Liftlline. They are down people and many are doing double duty or several different jobs. He says he works 12 hours days or nights.


----------



## slatham (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow I am shocked Liftline is not open and hasn't seen snowmaking yet. I know better than most the weather challenges, but that DOES NOT explain not having Liftline. Staffing issues are real, especially when you've F'd most of your prior employees in one way or the other.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 4, 2022)

I understand not doing lift line this year with the weather being what it was up until Xmas week.   There were other strategic areas they needed to get open before lift line.   But now they should be all over it.  Need to take care of your people if you want to put out a quality product!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 4, 2022)

Place is fucked...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 4, 2022)

It was a much better place when AIG owned it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> It was a much better place when AIG owned it.


They were screwing other people over


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure what you mean by that.  As far as the on mountain experience it was a much better place To ride for many reasons.  I would take them any day of the week over Vail.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Not sure what you mean by that.  As far as the on mountain experience it was a much better place To ride for many reasons.  I would take them any day of the week over Vail.


AIG in general not AIG at Stowe.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 4, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> AIG in general not AIG at Stowe I knew the
> 
> 
> Smellytele said:
> ...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 4, 2022)

Understood, I know they weren’t a good corporate citizen but at least Iit was a good mountain experience.  The 600 dollar pass is killing the mountain.  There was much more value in paying the 1200 for the pass back then compared to the 600 dollar pass now.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 4, 2022)

Lord and Starr are turning over in their graves...
Vail...fucking parasites taking over


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks like a little snow on the way fir mt mudsfield friday..ill hit SB tommorow for variety..then stowe friday.. who knows.. maybe we pick up a big inch..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)

At Stowe..not snowing much..was coming down at my house..i think mother nature hates Vail!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Jan 7, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> View attachment 52624View attachment 52625View attachment 52626


About time, now we need to sustain it!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)

Its dumping pretty good!


----------



## kendo (Jan 7, 2022)

5-6" in 24hrs on webcam.  That should help a bit.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)

It was very dry snow on icy base..didnt stick but helped a lot...
Have to see what tomorrow brings..uf its worth it might do an early session before the hordes arrive...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)

Amazing..Sugarbush is dropping ropes all over the place and Stowe is opening one run on spruce...what the fuck are they doing?
And they git more sniw today than SB


----------



## machski (Jan 7, 2022)

Slug, where have you been the last several seasons.  This is a Vail mantra, don't open any terrain on minimum snowpack.  Sugarbush on the other hand is still more of a ski it if you can/care to resort


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 7, 2022)

I know..but this is nuts..way worse than last season..cold all week and they blow 1run on spruce..niw tomorrow a million people are goint to show up due to the recent snowfall and get crammed down the same runs. Going to be a shitshow..
Ill be painting my house..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 7, 2022)

Heading up over MLK weekend hoping that Stowe has substantially more than 40 trails open. I've been skiing there the last 5 or 6 seasons and this is the worst opening that I've seen. Normally the mountain has been or is near fully opened by MLK weekend.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 8, 2022)

Theres a good amount of snow on plenty of roped off trails that just need a grooming..that isnt happening either...


----------



## kendo (Jan 8, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I know..but this is nuts..way worse than last season..cold all week and they blow 1run on spruce..niw tomorrow a million people are goint to show up due to the recent snowfall and get crammed down the same runs. Going to be a shitshow..
> Ill be painting my house..



Sucks they weren't blasting Liftline or Hayride all week.   Guess no night shift.

Subzero High temps on Tues with maybe snowmaking on Liftline is going to really suck.   Yep, I'll be skiing regardless!

Same hyper rope policy as last couple of years.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2022)

Killington is generous with natural snow openings. Even Belleayre is ski it if you can as long as you don't disrespect patrol and duck ropes right in front of them.


----------



## abc (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm glad Vail doesn't open too many trails early season last year. I had an injury in February. Thanks to their late opening of trails, I hadn't used my Epic pass much at all. Well, the picture of crowds in various southern mountains (Hunter, Snow) also discouraged me from "opening" my pass.

So when it comes time to ask for an injury related refund, the fewer days one uses the pass, the more money one gets refunded. Granted, I was skiing back country and cross country when my pass was black out over Christma-New Year too. So, even though I had a decent season in that half season, Vail didn't get much of my money! Haha!

Seriously, at $70/day per day used in the event of refund, I did calculate whether it's worth using it when there's only a handful of t2b trails open...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

Deciding...deciding...wind is howling outside..SB supposed to get freezing rain..Stowe snow...but same shit open...
And im just damn tired...


----------



## kendo (Jan 9, 2022)

Yep. Going to be a real sporty drive N from NJ today.   

Be safe everyone and hope this precip is nothing but snow on the hills.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 9, 2022)

i skied stratton yesterday after driving up friday night at 4 AM (good for stratton, lots open, easy lines). had hotel 40 min south in bennington. got to hotel at 4. showered. popped over the border to buy some cannnabis products. got back. got dinner. sat down to chill at 8 PM, pulled weather, saw ice, said fuck that, drove home and was in my apt by midnight. most stratton lifts are closed today. i am so glad to not be white knuckle driving this morning either to skiing or from skiing.

this season sucks tho.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

My wife has to come from ct to here today...she might need a hitel 1/2 way
This sux..but at least the movers are coming tomorrow
Thus season. Sux


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2022)

Wanted to go to Plattekill today but woke up to freezing rain and black ice on my driveway. 

It was hazardous walking the dog this morning.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

My truck is a popsicle...this is just ybe bestesest


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Amazing..Sugarbush is dropping ropes all over the place and Stowe is opening one run on spruce...what the fuck are they doing?
> And they git more sniw today than SB



Research a company called Vail Resorts, Inc.


----------



## kendo (Jan 9, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> My wife has to come from ct to here today...she might need a hitel 1/2 way
> This sux..but at least the movers are coming tomorrow
> Thus season. Sux


Hope she made it.   

I91 was really greasy from Hartford to White River Jct.  Passed 14 salt trucks on the southbound side and only 1 on our side headed north?!  We were back up to 70+ on I89.  Overall a good trip. 

Slopes are covered with something white and skis are waxed.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 9, 2022)

I was told how many persons would typically be on the snowmaking crew at Stowe and how many actually are right now. The person who told me is a long time Stowe local, though not a snowmaker. Even if I add 50% to the number actually working reduce the number needed by 50% they still would only have about half the needed crew. Ski school is also way understaffed and swamped.I know the pandemic and lousy weather have caused havoc, but the Vail owned resorts seem to be doing an exceptionally poor job adapting.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

Its fucked..thats it...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 9, 2022)

They were blowing snow all the way up lift line today.  It was a nice to see.  Snow was actually good today, Winds died down around 12:30 it was a pleasant afternoon.  I was surprised that all lifts besides sensation were open all day.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 9, 2022)

RISkier said:


> I was told how many persons would typically be on the snowmaking crew at Stowe and how many actually are right now. The person who told me is a long time Stowe local, though not a snowmaker. Even if I add 50% to the number actually working reduce the number needed by 50% they still would only have about half the needed crew. Ski school is also way understaffed and swamped.I know the pandemic and lousy weather have caused havoc, but the Vail owned resorts seem to be doing an exceptionally poor job adapting.



When I was out in Vail last week I spoke to an employee on the chair lift and he had said that the company mandate along with lack of employee housing, as well as people getting Covid and calling out sick has limited the already tight labor pool for employees. It's appears this issue is a nationwide problem as alot of Vail's resorts are severely under staff and under opened. The crowds last year were bad due to the reduced lift capacity but atleast they were able to open terrain when it was ready. I'll take last year's experience over this year's experience any day.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

Yet they sold 2 milion passes....knowing there woukd be issues...
They have your money..why should they care..as long as the lines are long...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 9, 2022)

Last year sucked as far as crowds went.  It was a Saturday almost every day until spring rolled around.  Besides not getting snow blown on Lift line and hayride last week I think they have done a reasonable job on the mountain.   Not saying I like Vail but given the circumstances of the weather pattern so far not sure what else they could have done.  We need snow!!!!


----------



## kendo (Jan 9, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Last year sucked as far as crowds went.  It was a Saturday almost every day until spring rolled around.  Besides not getting snow blown on Lift line and hayride last week I think they have done a reasonable job on the mountain.   Not saying I like Vail but given the circumstances of the weather pattern so far not sure what else they could have done.  We need snow!!!!



Agree.   Depth of snow for what's open has been great.  All primary peaks are open and weekday lift lines have been minimal.

Last year, they were still blowing yet to open Gondolier TTB on 1/10.

This year everything with snowmaking except for Liftline, National and Hayride is open.  2 out of these 3 should be online this week.  Given the acreage and limited staff, I can't complain.

I'm sure they could drop ropes on alot more with variable coverage but that's not the Vail safety first, short staffed patrol, way.   Sucks but with zero significant storm coverage, that's what we have for now.

Got four cold days ahead of me, I'll be maxing vert each day!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 9, 2022)

kendo said:


> Agree.   Depth of snow for what's open has been great.  All primary peaks are open and weekday lift lines have been minimal.
> 
> Last year, they were still blowing yet to open Gondolier TTB on 1/10.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping they can get Liftline, Hayride, National, and Chin Clip opened by MLK weekend. Alot of sidecountry trails are also potentially in play when those 4 trails are opened up.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

There are a lot of trails that have enough natural snow now to be open..1 fast groom ..or not and good to go...but...no...nothing..
This..is not Stowe any more...i dont know what the fuck its become...


----------



## MadKitty (Jan 9, 2022)

kendo said:


> Agree.   Depth of snow for what's open has been great.  All primary peaks are open and weekday lift lines have been minimal.
> 
> Last year, they were still blowing yet to open Gondolier TTB on 1/10.
> 
> ...


Stowe is the premier resort in new england and vail's product is barely passable. The limited staff is entirely vail's BS polices. Stowe patrol is wayyy more relaxed in regards to ropy ducking compared to the past few years, fyi. It's like they know they MTN isn't making an effort so who cares what the regulars ski.


----------



## kendo (Jan 9, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I'm hoping they can get Liftline, Hayride, National, and Chin Clip opened by MLK weekend. Alot of sidecountry trails are also potentially in play when those 4 trails are opened up.


100%.  I'm hoping to hit some Spruce lines off Sensation.   It's not as patrolled over there.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 9, 2022)

Saw a guy drop into chin clip..wanted to follow..but if caught...pass pulled for a month..at this point..i may not care


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 9, 2022)

MadKitty said:


> Stowe is the premier resort in new england and vail's product is barely passable. The limited staff is entirely vail's BS polices. Stowe patrol is wayyy more relaxed in regards to ropy ducking compared to the past few years, fyi. It's like they know they MTN isn't making an effort so who cares what the regulars ski.



Good to know, the ski patrol certainly could care less if your in the sidecountry.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 9, 2022)

MadKitty said:


> Stowe is the premier resort in new england and vail's product is barely passable. The limited staff is entirely vail's BS polices. Stowe patrol is wayyy more relaxed in regards to ropy ducking compared to the past few years, fyi. It's like they know they MTN isn't making an effort so who cares what the regulars ski.



Not sure if Tim Kelley would agree with that statement of patrol being more relaxed about rope ducking...


----------



## kendo (Jan 11, 2022)

No interest in first chair today!   Stay safe if you're out there.


----------



## kendo (Jan 11, 2022)

Liftline TTB, Lord, Standard + runout has Mansfield covered.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 11, 2022)

nice sight!  still need real snow though……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 11, 2022)

Cool


----------



## kendo (Jan 11, 2022)

Why the FourRunner was closed today:



Front four were in the drift zone all day.  Still blowing.  Starr and Lookout looking good.  Drop a rope please!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 11, 2022)

Chin clip opened...its getting better..
I think the lower their stock price goes..the more snow they blow


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 11, 2022)

kendo said:


> Why the FourRunner was closed today:
> 
> View attachment 52649
> 
> Front four were in the drift zone all day.  Still blowing.  Starr and Lookout looking good.  Drop a rope please!



Looks promising!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 12, 2022)

Trail count rising!


----------



## kendo (Jan 12, 2022)

Massive snowmaking mounds _even _with the foot rests and chair seats going all the way up Liftline.   

The crew absolutely killed it. They had every gun on both sides in use.  Still blowing up top.  Couple days to drain and push out.

Tough to see much into Starr.  Ice crust up top on skiers right but left looks 'interesting'!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 12, 2022)

This weekend may end up not being so bad after all especially if it snows! It looks like they were blowing snow on National as well.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 12, 2022)

Just ended our ski day.  Conditions were really good today with low traffic. Liftline is loaded with whales, still blowing on Hay Chute and National. I presume they'll move to Hayride next. Saturday looks brutally cold again. I'd expect Sunday will be a good day to be no where near Stowe Mountain resort.


----------



## machski (Jan 12, 2022)

RISkier said:


> Just ended our ski day.  Conditions were really good today with low traffic. Liftline is loaded with whales, still blowing on Hay Chute and National. I presume they'll move to Hayride next. Saturday looks brutally cold again. I'd expect Sunday will be a good day to be no where near Stowe Mountain resort.


Or maybe a good day to be at Stowe.  Only the full Epic is valid this Sunday I believe, that could very well cut down on crowds.


----------



## kendo (Jan 12, 2022)

Good day. Good conditions, but oh man what a good storm could do for us.  Gets a bit repetitive lapping the few open blacks.  

Liftline & National coming online soon, will help. 

Upper Smugs opened today.  Flat and not much to it but the rest of smugs is still roped.    

Think they're keeping ropes up to hold what's there for the MLK crowds.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 12, 2022)

machski said:


> Or maybe a good day to be at Stowe.  Only the full Epic is valid this Sunday I believe, that could very well cut down on crowds.


The local pass is good on Sunday, only blackout date is Saturday .


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 12, 2022)

RISkier said:


> Just ended our ski day.  Conditions were really good today with low traffic. Liftline is loaded with whales, still blowing on Hay Chute and National. I presume they'll move to Hayride next. Saturday looks brutally cold again. I'd expect Sunday will be a good day to be no where near Stowe Mountain resort.


Agreed, today was a good day there.  Both the Gondi and quad rode extremely well.  No lines at all.  The snow makers killed it.  The whales going up lift line were a sight to be seen!!!


----------



## kendo (Jan 12, 2022)

Rode up with an Instructor and he said they're down to a couple primary snowmakers and maybe a couple helpers.  

All that's left is Hayride and refills as needed.


----------



## kendo (Jan 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Agreed, today was a good day there.  Both the Gondi and quad rode extremely well.  No lines at all.  The snow makers killed it.  The whales going up lift line were a sight to be seen!!!




Another night and they would have buried the towers.  Just a massive massive about of snow.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 12, 2022)

kendo said:


> Another night and they would have buried the towers.  Just a massive massive about of snow.


No doubt!!!


----------



## oldfartrider (Jan 13, 2022)

I spent last weekend at Stowe and for the second weekend in a row waited in hardly any lift lines. Saturday I started at the Gondi snow was pretty good and short to no line in the singles line. Mid morning started riding lookout double where there was no line at all. Did 4 or 5 runs there then went back to Gondi and road cliff trail right after it opened. 

Sunday stayed at the Gondi and road groomers. Didn’t want to ride fourrunner as they were blowing snow on liftline. Felt guilty leaving a little after noon as lines were non existent but had enough for the weekend.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 13, 2022)

Maybe theyre all at SB...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 13, 2022)

bunch of vail apologists in here.


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2022)

Maybe it's just people got tired of skating around on groomers they all stayed home?

After all, this is mid-Jan, which is the lowest of low part in the "core season".


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 13, 2022)

Maybe they cant believe liftline still isnt open..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 13, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Maybe theyre all at SB...


I hope that is the case.  The more people that spend 3/4 of their time waiting for the hamsters to get them to the top of heavens gate works for me!!!


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Jan 13, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> The local pass is good on Sunday, only blackout date is Saturday .


you are correct.

 Stowe's remaining restricted dates:  01/15/22, 02/19/22-02/20/22

I'll be there at some point next week after the weekend/monday.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 13, 2022)

ericfromMA/NH/VT said:


> you are correct.
> 
> Stowe's remaining restricted dates:  01/15/22, 02/19/22-02/20/22
> 
> I'll be there at some point next week after the weekend/monday.


Should be good as the temps are staying well below freezing the rest of the week.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Should be good as the temps are staying well below freezing the rest of the week.


That is the line as of 11.30 am today over on Mt Mansfield. (you can see how long it stretches through the trees) Only the mountain triple is opened right now. I was going to go out for a few runs but I'm not waiting in -11 degree weather in a line like that to do a couple of runs. Hopefully they open the four runner and the gondola later this afternoon.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 15, 2022)

Holy....shit.....glad i didnt go
Now..monday will be interesting..
Wonder if SB will be better...


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Holy....shit.....glad i didnt go
> Now..monday will be interesting..
> Wonder if SB will be better...


Good question, if I had the option of one or the other I'd probably go to Sugarbush over Stowe on Monday. They are much more consistent at opening lifts and new terrain up. 

Our plan is to ski a few hours on Monday then leave around noon. If the weather is bad (for driving) I'll get up early and head home on Tuesday instead. Monday should be good I'm just concerned about the long drive back later in the day.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 15, 2022)

Plus if the 4 runner and gondi close..its fucked
Sb can run the lower lifts
Going to be windy


----------



## kendo (Jan 15, 2022)

Why aren't they running the double?   Holiday.  Crowd.  Wind hold on everything else.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

kendo said:


> Why aren't they running the double?   Holiday.  Crowd.  Wind hold on everything else.


Have no idea, maybe they don't want people skiing over to the closed terrain? As of 12.30 it's only the mountain triple that is open.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 15, 2022)

Its Vail...why ask...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2022)

kendo said:


> Why aren't they running the double?   Holiday.  Crowd.  Wind hold on everything else.


They want to keep that stock price up.


----------



## kendo (Jan 15, 2022)

It's a Riblet evac'd a couple years ago... along with the recent Wildcat/Riblet situation, prolly spiked their insurance premium.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 15, 2022)

kendo said:


> Why aren't they running the double?   Holiday.  Crowd.  Wind hold on everything else.


They referenced that yesterday after 4 pm they did an update on the web site saying they weren’t going to run it.  No idea why….


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 15, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Good question, if I had the option of one or the other I'd probably go to Sugarbush over Stowe on Monday. They are much more consistent at opening lifts and new terrain up.
> 
> Our plan is to ski a few hours on Monday then leave around noon. If the weather is bad (for driving) I'll get up early and head home on Tuesday instead. Monday should be good I'm just concerned about the long drive back later in the day.


I agree with new terrain being opened up as far as lifts go thats not my experience.  For example last Sunday SB had most of lifts closed and Stowe had everyone open.  SB does have the advantage of having the lower lift option though. Sometimes it just comes down to which direction the wind is coming from..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I agree with new terrain being opened up as far as lifts go thats not my experience.  For example last Sunday SB had most of lifts closed and Stowe had everyone open.  SB does have the advantage of having the lower lift option though. Sometimes it just comes down to which direction the wind is coming from..


I've always found Sugarbush to be much more aggressive at opening trails than Stowe is. Your right about the lifts, it does depend on how the wind blows.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

I just got back in today, went out from 1 to 3 pm. There was no wait whatsoever in the singles line going up the mountain triple. Stowe had all of the intermediate trails open around that lift and that was it for today. I lapped the Christy Glades which were thin but skiable and Gulch about half a dozen times under decent conditions.

I'm not a big critic of Vail but not opening atleast the Gondola was BS. They gave the old "it was too windy" excuse but it wasn't windy at all at the top of the mountain triple this afternoon. I rode up the lift with 3 sets of people that bought day tickets at over $150 a pop and they were all disappointed with the lack of terrain opened. I don’t blame them, if I had bought a day ticket to ski Stowe today I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

That photo is the terrain off of the Gondola in the background. The sun was directly hitting most of the trails over there. It would have skied great but for whatever reason Vail never opened it and I don't believe for one second that it was a wind issue. It wasn't windy this afternoon. If Vail is going to sell day tickets at $150 a pop but only a third of the mountain is opened then they should be selling those tickets at a third of the price not full price.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 15, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> That photo is the terrain off of the Gondola in the background. The sun was directly hitting most of the trails over there. It would have skied great but for whatever reason Vail never opened it and I don't believe for one second that it was a wind issue. It wasn't windy this afternoon. If Vail is going to sell day tickets at $150 a pop but only a third of the mountain is opened then they should be selling those tickets at a third of the price not full price.


I can tell you that the wind speeds at the top of the triple are going to be much different than the wind speeds at the top of the quad or gondi.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I just got back in today, went out from 1 to 3 pm. There was no wait whatsoever in the singles line going up the mountain triple. Stowe had all of the intermediate trails open around that lift and that was it for today. I lapped the Christy Glades which were thin but skiable and Gulch about half a dozen times under decent conditions.
> 
> I'm not a big critic of Vail but not opening atleast the Gondola was BS. They gave the old "it was too windy" excuse but it wasn't windy at all at the top of the mountain triple this afternoon. I rode up the lift with 3 sets of people that bought day tickets at over $150 a pop and they were all disappointed with the lack of terrain opened. I don’t blame them, if I had bought a day ticket to ski Stowe today I'd be pissed too.


Aren’t the windchills crazy cold?


----------



## kendo (Jan 15, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Aren’t the windchills crazy cold?


Similar as Tues with -33 am and -17 afternoon windchill.  They had Sunny Spruce quad open Tues and closed today??

I'd be pissed if the only lift running serving any vert was the Mountain Triple.   

Sensation was closed both Tues & today but is pretty well protected and only gets gusty up near the top.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 15, 2022)

kendo said:


> Similar as Tues with -33 am and -17 afternoon windchill.  They had Sunny Spruce quad open Tues and closed today??
> 
> I'd be pissed if the only lift running serving any vert was the Mountain Triple.
> 
> Sensation was closed both Tues & today but is pretty well protected and only gets gusty up near the top.


Sensation takes more wind then any other lift on the mountain


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 15, 2022)

The wind at the top us way more than than the triple..another world up there..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

mbedle said:


> I can tell you that the wind speeds at the top of the triple are going to be much different than the wind speeds at the top of the quad or gondi.



I would normally agree with that statement, although the problem I have is that there was almost zero wind in the afternoon riding up the triple. There was also no wind when you got to the top of the mountain triple.

You don't go from non existant wind riding the triple to heavy winds on the Gondola or the four runner which I believe could have been opened as well. Without a doubt the Gondola should have been opened this afternoon, Vail screwed their customer base at Stowe today. There is absolutely no way of getting around that in my opinion and I'm normally partial to Vail.


----------



## MadKitty (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks like it didn't gust above 30mph at 3900' today. I'm sure vail/stowe saved a little money though!

https://www.windfinder.com/report/mount-mansfield


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 15, 2022)

MadKitty said:


> Looks like it didn't gust above 30mph at 3900' today. I'm sure vail/stowe saved a little money though!
> 
> https://www.windfinder.com/report/mount-mansfield


 
I went out at 1 pm today, I can confirm that wind was a ZERO factor riding up the mountain triple the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 15, 2022)

Going to SB tomorrow..


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Going to SB tomorrow..


Vail will be glad there's 1 less skier in their mile long queue!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2022)

abc said:


> Vail will be glad there's 1 less skier in their mile long queue!


Vail already got his money.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Vail already got his money.


That's why Vail is glad he's not there!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 16, 2022)

It was icy out there today. Did 5 or 6 runs off of the four runner then one off the gondola and called it quits. Surprisingly enough the lines weren't nearly as bad as I thought they'd be. Waited no longer than 10 minutes in line each time. The Nosedive Glades were the run of the day. It's a little thin in there but they were still skiable. Another foot or two of snow and the woods will be ready, the snow base is harden and packed in.


----------



## Edd (Jan 16, 2022)

Is Stowe managing the gondola for COVID at all or are they packing it?


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 16, 2022)

They are packing them in but you do need to be masked up to ride them, which the employees are enforcing. 

Although after this weekend riding the gondolas I've come to the realization that masks appear to not be as effective as I originally thought. As we were packed in you can see everyone's breath coming out from their masks from every angle. It was especially evident yesterday when the temperatures were negative 15 degrees. I would recommed skipping the Gondola's if your sensitive to the risks.


----------



## kendo (Jan 16, 2022)

Did you ski Starr or Liftline?  

Starr is listed as open but Upper Starr & S-53 are marked closed... guess you hike in?!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes skied them both. Liftline and Upper Nosedive skied like hockey rinks. Starr was closed this morning but I did poach it and it wasn't worth it. The snow was very thick, chopped up, and heavy on that run this morning. 

I jumped into the woods between Upper National and Starr as I cut over from S-53. They did have S-53 closed but I entered the woods right below where it was closed. The trees up high weren't horrible but as I got lower the conditions in there got worse so I popped out over on Starr and as I mentioned earlier the run wasn't great today. I was also able to ski the bottom part of Bypass as I made my way over to the Nosedive Glades. That was the best line down the mountain today.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 16, 2022)

Those windchills really froze everything up..SB today was great until 1230...
Hopefully the winds dont close the whole place tomorrow..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Those windchills really froze everything up..SB today was great until 1230...
> Hopefully the winds dont close the whole place tomorrow..



It's not supposed to snow up here until 11 am Monday morning. I think we're going to get up early and head back before the roads get bad.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 16, 2022)

Im seeing snow starting tonight..
Going to head to stowe super early monday and see what happens


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Im seeing snow starting tonight..
> Going to head to stowe super early monday and see what happens


I am seeing snow starting tonight as well, gets heavier as the morning progresses


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Im seeing snow starting tonight..
> Going to head to stowe super early monday and see what happens


Keep us updated on Stowe, I’m debating on either there or Mt Snow for Tuesday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 16, 2022)

Debating about stowe or SB..
Stowe may only run the triple..but uf winds die down and quad opens...lot of vertical to hit with new snow..ill spend the day there..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 16, 2022)

Wouldn’t mind the quad being closed for for a bit, gives time to hike and get some white gold before it gets chewed up…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 16, 2022)

Havent hiked yet...got the boots for it...hmmm


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Havent hiked yet...got the boots for it...hmmm


bring them just in case.  it’s always good to have options.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 16, 2022)

I only use AT boots and bindings..have them on all the skis..now just need some skins..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I only use AT boots and bindings..have them on all the skis..now just need some skins..


My wife does the same thing, loves having that set up.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

You can walk around easier..much lighter, vibram soles...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

First car in the lot..easy drive..now..we shall see..


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> First car in the lot..easy drive..now..we shall see..


In the lot at 7am . I love the dedication!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

647 to be exact...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Tonyr (Jan 17, 2022)

We checked out of our hotel at 7 am this morning drove about 10 minutes down the access road stopped, turned around, then drove back to check back into our room by 7.30. The roads are really bad, I'm not driving over 5 hours in this weather. I guess we ski instead today!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2022)

does stowe still run the quad at 730? if so, id be there at 650 to boot and coffee up.

i too tend to be one of the first cars in the lot on any ski day. i'm an early riser. i hate being forced into any type of secondary lot with a long walk or even worse a shuttle. and i prefer to start my ski day early and end it fairly early so that on a saturdays i have plenty of day left to hit a brewery or chill and eat or whatever, or on sundays to drive home at a decent hour, while still always getting my 20k vertical. i tend to bag more vertical by 9:30 am than most people get all day


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> We checked out of our hotel at 7 am this morning drove about 10 minutes down the access road stopped, turned around, then drove back to check back into our room. The roads are really bad, I'm not driving over 5 hours in this weather. I guess we ski instead today!



this was my fear today. any hotel room i would be in would not be adjacent to any ski area that i have access to, so driving to the mountain in the morning and home this evening both sounded terrible, and i just didnt want to ask for tuesday off considering a lot of upcoming work time away skiing


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 17, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> this was my fear today. any hotel room i would be in would not be adjacent to any ski area that i have access to, so driving to the mountain in the morning and home this evening both sounded terrible, and i just didnt want to ask for tuesday off considering a lot of upcoming work time away skiing


Well I can work remotely so that's ok for me but we wanted to get home today so my son didn't miss school tomorrow but I'm not going to risk driving in this weather over a missed day of school.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2022)

i mostly work remotely too, and aside from not having my laptop with me and my remote access token (dumb to not have that with me on all trips really), there was no scenario where i was waking up in vt on tuesday after the snow and wind finally settles and not skiing. i'd end up not working til wednesday. 

i drove up saturday evening, got a hotel, skied jay yesterday, then drove home. that seemed safest x best skiing for me this weekend considering all options

enjoy stowe today. hopefully the ill timed storm keeps the crowds away and the wind doesnt fuck your access up too much.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> does stowe still run the quad at 730? if so, id be there at 650 to boot and coffee up.
> 
> i too tend to be one of the first cars in the lot on any ski day. i'm an early riser. i hate being forced into any type of secondary lot with a long walk or even worse a shuttle. and i prefer to start my ski day early and end it fairly early so that on a saturdays i have plenty of day left to hit a brewery or chill and eat or whatever, or on sundays to drive home at a decent hour, while still always getting my 20k vertical. i tend to bag more vertical by 9:30 am than most people get all day


Nope. .both quad and gondi now at 8..lodge opens 730


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

Crowds arent bad..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Nope. .both quad and gondi now at 8..lodge opens 730


I take it that’s just weekends and holidays?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

All the time ibelieve..have to check..stowe always is first to open


----------



## snoseek (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm heading up there first thing tomorrow


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 17, 2022)

It’s 8 AM daily now but as noted they moved up the Gondi open to 8 as well. To be honest it’s not that bad… I loved the 7:30 start a few years ago but the last few years I felt like the local/in the know crowd hit that so hard you’d take a lap and the line would be enormous. Now with the Gondi open at least you have two options


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2022)

8am on weekdays is great. Surprised Vail didn’t kill that.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 17, 2022)

What an absolutely amazing day out there, my best of the season and we were going to leave today! Skied 5 hours, I'd say around a foot of snow came down while we were out there. The trees were outstanding, we spent almost the entire day in the sidecountry. Tomorrow should be fantastic as well for whoever makes the trip up, the lines were not bad at all.


----------



## kendo (Jan 17, 2022)

Awesome pics.  I've been trying to get out of a customer meeting tomorrow, but it's not happening.  I'll come up tomorrow night and get out Weds.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

Friggin awesome day..spent a lot of time on starr...git wirn iut at 130 and figured the mass crowd exit woukd soon be coming..even the shuttle bus got stuck..still pounding when i left...
This side country you speak of??


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 17, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Friggin awesome day..spent a lot of time on starr...git wirn iut at 130 and figured the mass crowd exit woukd soon be coming..even the shuttle bus got stuck..still pounding when i left...
> This side country you speak of??



All of the terrain on Mt Mansfield not on the trail map is sidecountry!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 17, 2022)

Things i havent explored enough


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 17, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Things i havent explored enough


I'm at the point now where I rarely ski the marked trails when I'm at Stowe. Their sidecountry is beyond amazing, it's really some of the best tree skiing in the entire country when there is snow.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 18, 2022)

I had a local show me around once..he was was above my ability..it was a bit scsry in there when it got tight..the kitchen wall was un nerving to ssy the least..but i think im better in the trees now..maybe ill give him a ring now thsts its covered in there..
I wont explore this stuff alone..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2022)

there is really no reason to be scared of angels food and the planets if you ski the marked woods off of the forerunner and its basically impossible to get lost as it all dumps you back on 108.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> there is really no reason to be scared of angels food and the planets if you ski the marked woods off of the forerunner and its basically impossible to get lost as it all dumps you back on 108.



True

And it's traveled pretty frequently.  Very rare to not see a ton of people out there.  Which means there's a good chance help will be nearby if you have a problem.   

You have to hike the chin and get out beyond Hell Brook to find yourself in a real danger area with large cliffs and what not. 

Other side of the road, different story.  Go too far left of the Birthday Bowls or too far right of Tusk and there's some major cliffs to worry about.  Someone went splat out there a few years ago I recall.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Other side of the road, different story.  Go too far left of the Birthday Bowls or too far right of Tusk and there's some major cliffs to worry about.  Someone went splat out there a few years ago I recall.



a friend of a friend. fucking stupid accident. https://vtskiandride.com/a-skier-dies-and-a-tragic-rescue/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

Bummer for your friend.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2022)

Damn is it nice to ski trees.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I had a local show me around once..he was was above my ability..it was a bit scsry in there when it got tight..the kitchen wall was un nerving to ssy the least..but i think im better in the trees now..maybe ill give him a ring now thsts its covered in there..
> I wont explore this stuff alone.



Kitchen wall is awesome, but some years that traverse out there is a crazy fast luge track on the side of the cliff!

It is important to drop in at the end, not before.  Very memorable thread here at AZ about someone who dropped in too soon!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Kitchen wall is awesome, but some years that traverse out there is a crazy fast luge track on the side of the cliff!
> 
> It is important to drop in at the end, not before.  Very memorable thread here at AZ about someone who dropped in too soon!


Did they drop on or just their skis dropped in?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 18, 2022)

Yup..the luge run was nuts..the rest just steep trees
Ill be doing some exploring now that im up here


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

Trees have been nice the past couple of days.  Does anyone know why hayride isn’t open yet?  Hard to understand besides it being Vail…..


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Did they drop on or just their skis dropped in?


Deserves revisiting if someone wants to dig it up...

I thought they dropped in early, got cliffed out, took off their skis and tossed them over, and one got lost?

It kind of surprises me that there are any cliffs in that area though....I remember reading that thread and giving it some thought the next time I was there....didn't quite add up, but honestly, I always drop in at the same spot off the traverse, so what do I know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Deserves revisiting if someone wants to dig it up...
> 
> I thought they dropped in early, got cliffed out, took off their skis and tossed them over, and one got lost?
> 
> It kind of surprises me that there are any cliffs in that area though....I remember reading that thread and giving it some thought the next time I was there....didn't quite add up, but honestly, I always drop in at the same spot off the traverse, so what do I know.



There's two ways to ski the Wall.  You can head out the luge traverse from the Gondola side, which I agree made the story puzzling.  Perhaps that individual went in the other way though.  You can hike up from the quad side and ski down from the Ridge line above.  It's about a 20-30 minute hike up the weather station road and then out the Ridgeline trail.   Up there if you make a wrong turn you can indeed end up on some large cliffs.  I haven't gone from the top in 15+ years and it was very untraveled back then. Not sure if that's the case today.


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 18, 2022)

Yeah not sure if there are any “cliffs” below that section per se… maybe a ledge or two? And nothing I’m aware of that you couldn’t get around with some bushwhacking. Could never figure out exactly where he was talking about either. But similarly only know what I know though I’ve played around in there quite a bit.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 18, 2022)

Just want to mention that Nosedive glades are very user friendly as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 18, 2022)

Yup..nose glades ive done


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2022)

Love the side stuff off chin clip. And the River bed to the right of chin clip


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Yup..nose glades ive done



Enterprise is another fairly low key area to test your skills.  Off the big turn on Sunrise.  Just go straight where the big left turn is.  Cat track out and then some pretty fun stuff that just feeds down to Toll Road


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

Not sure it’s a great idea to be speaking of all these glade areas on a public forum.  The glades gets trashed enough without making more people aware of them.  Maybe I’m off base here but putting it out anyway….


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 18, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Love the side stuff off chin clip. And the River bed to the right of chin clip





Kingslug20 said:


> Yup..nose glades ive done


There is lots of great stuff off of both sides of the gondola, Angel Food and Riverbed are two of the better ones. I cut back over to Chin Clip about half way down so I don't have to skate back from Angel Food. 

All of the trees that surround the front four are great as well for the most part. The higher you jump in the better the trees are. Just be aware that drop-ins to the sidecountry at the tops of Upper Goat (on the skiers left) and Upper Starr (on skiers left or right) are not for the faint of heart. The trees up there are substantial tighter and steeper than any sidecountry that you'll find off of the gondola without hiking. You can enter them lower down the mountain though. Just stay close to the trails as you explore the woods, if you get into trouble jump right back onto the trail.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Not sure it’s a great idea to be speaking of all these glade areas on a public forum.  The glades gets trashed enough without making more people aware of them.  Maybe I’m off base here but putting it out anyway….


I wouldn't be concerned, the vast majority of skiers wouldn't even attempt to ski the trees around the front four especially at the tops of those runs. I saw less than a handful of people in them all day on Monday which was a prime condition day. Angel Food, the Riverbed, and the Kitchen Wall are all pretty well known sidecountry trails that have always been tracked out when I've skied them, I think the secret is out!!!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

Fair!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> There is lots of great stuff off of both sides of the gondola, Angel Food and Riverbed are two of the better ones. I cut back over to Chin Clip about half way down so I don't have to skate back from Angel Food.
> 
> All of the trees that surround the front four are great as well for the most part. The higher you jump in the better the trees are. Just be aware that drop-ins to the sidecountry at the tops of Upper Goat (on the skiers left) and Upper Starr (on skiers left or right) are not for the faint of heart. The trees up there are substantial tighter and steeper than any sidecountry that you'll find off of the gondola without hiking. You can enter them lower down the mountain though. Just stay close to the trails as you explore the woods, if you get into trouble jump right back onto the trail.


Yeah, the top of goat woods and starr woods are super tight and steep.  But after that steep pitch, goat woods is fantastic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Not sure it’s a great idea to be speaking of all these glade areas on a public forum.  The glades gets trashed enough without making more people aware of them.  Maybe I’m off base here but putting it out anyway….



I'm not one to share stashes often online.  In fact you can probably search my history and find me posting emphatically against it.  I've softened on that position a lot.  The cats out of the bag on tree skiing in the East.  There's been so much information shared online for so long, nothing is a secret anymore.  Honestly nothing.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not one to share stashes often online.  In fact you can probably search my history and find me posting emphatically against it.  I've softened on that position a lot.  The cats out of the bag on tree skiing in the East.  There's been so much information shared online for so long, nothing is a secret anymore.  Honestly nothing.


Particuarly true for the the areas of stowe we are discussing.

What's great about stowe is, so many off trail options so darn close to the trails....but that means they are easy to see/learn/ski...some of them should honestly be on the map at this point!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not one to share stashes often online.  In fact you can probably search my history and find me posting emphatically against it.  I've softened on that position a lot.  The cats out of the bag on tree skiing in the East.  There's been so much information shared online for so long, nothing is a secret anymore.  Honestly nothing.


I have mixed feelings on that.  agreed that the secret is out but there is still some people who wouldn’t know if stuff wasn’t posted.  I went into the glades today and there was a family of 4 that had no right on any planet to be in there.  I literally had to guide then out of the woods before they killed themselves.  Not one of them could make more then 2 turns before falling over.  Lost two ski‘s, one kid was almost in tears, took at least 20 painful minutes to get them to a trail.  I know that posting on the internet about the glades probably wasn’t the reason they were in there, but the more it’s talked about in places like this the more others know about it.  it’s kind of like closing the barn door after the horse got out but at least you close the door before the other’s get out! . Anyway I see both sides…..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Particuarly true for the the areas of stowe we are discussing.
> 
> What's great about stowe is, so many off trail options so darn close to the trails....but that means they are easy to see/learn/ski...some of them should honestly be on the map at this point!



The great thing about Stowe not putting those runs on the map is that the ski patrol doesn't open or close those runs since they are not patroled. When some of the good on the map trails are closed you always have the sidecountry as an option and you don't have to worry about getting your pass pulled for skiing on a closed trail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I have mixed feelings on that.  agreed that the secret is out but there is still some people who wouldn’t know if stuff wasn’t posted.  I went into the glades today and there was a family of 4 that had no right on any planet to be in there.  I literally had to guide then out of the woods before they killed themselves.  Not one of them could make more then 2 turns before falling over.  Lost two ski‘s, one kid was almost in tears, took at least 20 painful minutes to get them to a trail.  I know that posting on the internet about the glades probably wasn’t the reason they were in there, but the more it’s talked about in places like this the more others know about it.  it’s kind of like closing the barn door after the horse got out but at least you close the door before the other’s get out! . Anyway I see both sides…..



Haha

Then I look around and see there's like 200 people on Alpinezone 

 and one of them is a guy like Kingslug who I don't know personally (hope to some day and have met probably 100+ members of this forum over the years) and see he could use some tree skiing suggestions at Stowe.  I paused before posting thinking traffic control like you say and realized, I wouldn't have a problem sharing that information with anyone who posts on AZ.  By enlarge it's a like minded group of people I'd enjoy skiing with.  So I let the information fly


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Particuarly true for the the areas of stowe we are discussing.
> 
> What's great about stowe is, so many off trail options so darn close to the trails....but that means they are easy to see/learn/ski...some of them should honestly be on the map at this point!



Before I posted Enterprise, I almost went to check if it was on the map already.  So much else is already that wasn't before. When I moved to Stowe in 95, there was 48 trails and maybe 3 on map glades.  I think they advertise 120 trails and glades or something ridiculous today.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

Agreed on sharing info with like minded people (especially people who contribute to the forum).  As long as they don’t beat me to first tracks


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Before I posted Enterprise, I almost went to check if it was on the map already.  So much else is already that wasn't before. When I moved to Stowe in 95, there was 48 trails and maybe 3 on map glades.  I think they advertise 120 trails and glades or something ridiculous today.


I did not know that was called enterprise.  It is a fun little detour….


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

Funny this is coming up, the Kitchen Wall thread was how I found AZ https://forums.alpinezone.com/threa...to-attempt-to-go-get-them-back-advice.106652/

Also on the topic of Stowe glades, what are some of the low-angle or well spaced glades/side country? I have 5 days to burn on my Epic pass and wanna do some exploring. Not looking for anything crazy like Profanity or Hellbrook, more stuff akin to Timbuktoo/Beaver Pond at Jay or The Hallows at Magic. Don’t have to post in thread either DM is fine.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Well..anyone want to meet me i can be at either sb or stowe..any day.
Im always there early.
I think a lot of people just follow others into the woods thinking..hey if theyre going in there..i can do it...with..variouse results.
Top if goat and starr....never...the trails are steep enough without trees in the way.
Ive skied with very good tree skiers..im no way near that level...i think you have to grow up skiing trees..trying to learn later is much harder.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Damn..just checked the weather..going from 0 to 32 degrees today...this weather is wacked!


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Damn..just checked the weather..going from 0 to 32 degrees today...this weather is wacked!


Yeah and right back down to single digits Friday, when I’m hoping to ski again.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Friday driving back to ct..then off to JH..


----------



## kendo (Jan 19, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Also on the topic of Stowe glades, what are some of the low-angle or well spaced glades/side country? I have 5 days to burn on my Epic pass and wanna do some exploring. Not looking for anything crazy like Profanity or Hellbrook, more stuff akin to Timbuktoo/Beaver Pond at Jay or The Hallows at Magic. Don’t have to post in thread either DM is fine.



Sunrise, Christie & Birch 'official' glades are all a good starting point to progress toward the steeper and tighter trees elsewhere on Mansfield.  Also lots of opportunity to get a few tree turns in - by cutting in between the blues and greens over on this side.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Some quality Goat this morning


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 19, 2022)

kendo said:


> Sunrise, Christie & Birch 'official' glades are all a good starting point to progress toward the steeper and tighter trees elsewhere on Mansfield.  Also lots of opportunity to get a few tree turns in - by cutting in between the blues and greens over on this side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52773


And I’d add that given the low angel nature they 1) can be super fun with less snow and 2) often less hit in the immediacy after snow compared to some of the more known steeper woods. 

But overall at Stowe, you can almost always find some fresh turns once the woods “are in.” Some fun Options off sensation as well.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Ya I am also in the camp of not saying anything on line.  Find it yourself or have someone show you.  like DHS , you will never see me saying anything on here.  The woods get trashed enough without inviting the world.

Kingslug, at some point I will see you at Sugarbush.  I'm kind of a hermit and ski mostly with my woods hound wife.  She keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Apple Country (Jan 19, 2022)

How is the mountain shuttle? Reliable?


----------



## Hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Which route?  
There are several some more reliable than others.


----------



## Apple Country (Jan 19, 2022)

Forgive me, but the mountain road shuttle, maybe the main one? I'm not sure what the name is:  https://gostowe.com/transportation-in-stowe/

We are staying at Stoweflake some weekend.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

kendo said:


> Sunrise, Christie & Birch 'official' glades are all a good starting point to progress toward the steeper and tighter trees elsewhere on Mansfield.  Also lots of opportunity to get a few tree turns in - by cutting in between the blues and greens over on this side.


Awesome thanks, that’s exactly what I’m looking for. I used to have a link to an article with all of Stowes sidecountry but it seems to have been nuked from the internet. Don’t want to get into anything too crazy when I’m there and FatMap is mostly intense runs.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 19, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Awesome thanks, that’s exactly what I’m looking for. I used to have a link to an article with all of Stowes sidecountry but it seems to have been nuked from the internet. Don’t want to get into anything too crazy when I’m there and FatMap is mostly intense runs.


The glades to the skiers left of Lower National are low angle and excellent as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

And then..they shut the lifts when the winds reached....LUDICROUS SPEED!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2022)

cannon closed completely today. must be howlin


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> And then..they shut the lifts when the winds reached....LUDICROUS SPEED!


When did they shut them down?  I was on the quad and Gondi all day left at 2 and they were still going.  I was shocked that they kept running them today.  I almost didnt go this morning but followed my rule, alway show up as yo never know what will await you!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 19, 2022)

Still plenty of pow to be found


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Friday driving back to ct..then off to JH..


And then it will snow in the east.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

JimG. said:


> And then it will snow in the east.


Yes
They shut the 4 down at 1230..
Guess they opened back up
I was kaput...starr,goat,national...chin clip was run of the day..perfect conditions..


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2022)

I had a ton of fun yesterday. Trees off the front were skiing excellent. Skiers left of Starr has awesome fun.

I got real cold and headed over to Spruce. Ive not skied over there since I was a kid. I feel like its underrated and considered the jerry area but theres some great old school trails and the trees I got into were mostly untracked. Next time I'll definitely spend my afternoon over there after lapping the quad


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I had a ton of fun yesterday. Trees off the front were skiing excellent. Skiers left of Starr has awesome fun.
> 
> I got real cold and headed over to Spruce. Ive not skied over there since I was a kid. I feel like its underrated and considered the jerry area but theres some great old school trails and the trees I got into were mostly untracked. Next time I'll definitely spend my afternoon over there after lapping the quad


Spruce had excellent trails, you’d be high as a kite to say otherwise, IMO. Most of my Stowe trips have been late season so it’s usually shut down. One trip I caught it open and was very surprised how much fun it was.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Theres a lot over at spruce..a lot closed for whatever reason..under the sensation is good..whirlaway off sterling is fun..


----------



## kendo (Jan 19, 2022)

Sensation closes 3/27 this year.  Great area.  Never ever crowded and where I spend a lot of time!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 20, 2022)

Just read about an avalanche in the backcountry off gondi thst nailed 2 people..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 20, 2022)

No major injuries..stowe mountain rescue got them..


----------



## kendo (Jan 20, 2022)

Wondering if Hayride is going to have the same fate as 44/Westway at Hunter?  

Mgmt waiting for natural snow to fill in.  Too costly to cover with snow when the majority of other black runs are open.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2022)

My strategy for Stowe on weekends has always been start at the 4runner for opening bell, get two runs in there, move over to the Gondola when that opens for a few, then cross the street for lunch and middle of the day skiing.  Work in reverse on the way back to finish my day on 4Runner when the crowds die down.   

That obviously would change a bit now with the even start times for the quad and gondola.  Well I'd also need an Epic Pass again, but that ain't happening again unless I see massive improvements in NH.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2022)

It's official....well, at least Vail has filed for the permit.  Mountain Triple is getting replaced by a $5.2 million Doppelmayr six pack.  

Source:  LiftBlog



			https://anrweb.vt.gov/PubDocs/ANR/Planning/5L1338(Altered)-39/Application%20Documents/005%20Lift%20Terminal%20Color%20Chart%20Stowe%20v2.pdf
		




			https://anrweb.vt.gov/PubDocs/ANR/Planning/5L1338(Altered)-39/Application%20Documents/001%20-%20Act%20250%20Application.pdf


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 22, 2022)

More people..less trails
Thats...a catchy motto...


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> It's official....well, at least Vail has filed for the permit.  Mountain Triple is getting replaced by a $5.2 million Doppelmayr six pack.
> 
> Source:  LiftBlog
> 
> ...


Edit, posting in wrong thread.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 22, 2022)

It should help keep the lines on the quad down


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 22, 2022)

Heard its 20 below...oy
Im waiting for my plane to jh....


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 22, 2022)

Cold all week.  Have fun in JH my favorite mountain.  Go to the gun barrel great food!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 22, 2022)

No snow predicted..hope that changes..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 22, 2022)

Stowe & Sugarbush are projected to get dumped on next weekend. Southern VT is getting just as much snow as up north, we are going to hit Magic on Saturday and Sunday for the first time in good conditions...


----------



## slatham (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah those pretty graphics are based on one run, of one model, the GFS no less. Sure, there is a signal for something happening. But to say it will benefit NE is a stretch. To claim it will snow 19" is fantasy. 

To put this into more perspective, the GEFS has 21 different model runs. Only 1 shows the storm doing this. But since that is the "operational" run it's what the apps use.

Not saying it can't happen, just how dangerous these apps are, especially a week+ out.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 22, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> No snow predicted..hope that changes..


That's JH's current forecast but it could change quickly as you know.....


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 22, 2022)

slatham said:


> Yeah those pretty graphics are based on one run, of one model, the GFS no less. Sure, there is a signal for something happening. But to say it will benefit NE is a stretch. To claim it will snow 19" is fantasy.
> 
> To put this into more perspective, the GEFS has 21 different model runs. Only 1 shows the storm doing this. But since that is the "operational" run it's what the apps use.
> 
> Not saying it can't happen, just how dangerous these apps are, especially a week+ out.


That's fine, it is what it is. I'd rather stay optimistic anyway! Our trip is planned so we are going no matter what happens with the snow. This Open Snow app has been pretty good the last 2 years I've used it. Maybe we don't get 18 inches but I'd be happy with 8.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Stowe & Sugarbush are projected to get dumped on next weekend. Southern VT is getting just as much snow as up north, we are going to hit Magic on Saturday and Sunday for the first time in good conditions...
> 
> View attachment 52806


The kingslug effect.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 22, 2022)

Some snow predicted for jh monday...and..if this dumo for the east comes about..i could be there monday..flying back saturday...so i could benefit...from the king slug effect...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 23, 2022)

slatham said:


> Not saying it can't happen, just how dangerous these apps are, especially a week+ out.


I think you (or someone else here) has said it before.  

There is always a big storm a week + out on the GFS.  Or it at least seems that way.  Comes to fruition about 3% of the time


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 23, 2022)

That is how the model looks now, I'll still take it!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2022)

lol.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 23, 2022)

Then it ends up the usual...1 to 3"


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 23, 2022)

With rain the following day, but let's stay positive!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 23, 2022)

Well...the conditions i left to go to jh...where better than conditions here...
Obviously the terrain here is killer..


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 23, 2022)

Well, Jackson isn't too shabby either terrain wise!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 23, 2022)

Enough of this Debbie Downer stuff stay positive!!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Well, Jackson isn't too shabby either terrain wise!
> 
> View attachment 52822


How about pushing that snowstorm south into Utah?  We need a refresh.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 23, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> How about pushing that snowstorm south into Utah?  We need a refresh.


That's how it looks currently. Doesn’t look like much is coming your way in the near term.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> That's how it looks currently. Doesn’t look like much is coming your way in the near term.....
> 
> View attachment 52824
> View attachment 52825View attachment 52826


Week 3 of our drought.  Unfortunately, winter stopped.  Again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2022)

_








						Stowe Mountain Rescue discusses safety following busy week
					

Four rescues in just over 24 hours and a small avalanche in Smugglers Notch, all in the last week.




					www.wcax.com
				



_


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

Apparently not in vt..sb and stowe got 4 inches...see..i leave...you get
The kingslug effect...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

And..we sre going to get snow today until tuesday
The king slug effect at work in the west


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> And..we sre going to get snow today until tuesday
> The king slug effect at work in the west


But the law of average says you'll one day get a big storm when you stay slope side, while no one else can get to the mountain.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> Wondering if Hayride is going to have the same fate as 44/Westway at Hunter?
> 
> Mgmt waiting for natural snow to fill in.  Too costly to cover with snow when the majority of other black runs are open.


They are burying Hayride now.


----------



## kendo (Jan 24, 2022)

Hawk said:


> They are burying Hayride now.


Great to see.  With a little luck this weekend, next week should be prime.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> Great to see.  With a little luck this weekend, next week should be prime.


It's pretty close to prime right now!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

Kingslug look what Vail did for you.  They wanted to make sure when you stepped off the Gondi you knew you weren’t in OZ anymore


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Apparently not in vt..sb and stowe got 4 inches...see..i leave...you get
> The kingslug effect...


It was snowing at Plattekill when I left yesterday and they wound up getting 6" overnight.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

So...you owe me a beer...


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Jan 24, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Kingslug look what Vail did for you.  They wanted to make sure when you stepped off the Gondi you knew you weren’t in OZ anymoreView attachment 52834


I thought billboards were outlawed in VT!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

On the roads they are..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

Bet it vosts as much as blowing snow for a day


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

They put it up yesterday.  Got off the Gondi, left me speechless.  Changes the feel when you step out, look at the view and see that.  It seems like they contaminate almost everything they touch.  I was bummed today…..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> They put it up yesterday.  Got off the Gondi, left me speechless.  Changes the feel when you step out, look at the view and see that.  It seems like they contaminate almost everything they touch.  I was bummed today…..


Someone in marketing thought, "gee, what can we do to let people taking selfies show that they are at Stowe?"


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

Fucking parasites...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

That’s exactly right.  The amount of people I watched taking pic’s and selfies the past two days was mind blowing.  It’s more important to put shit up on the internet of themselves instead of caring about aesthetics and the natural feel of the environment they are in.  Like I said very disheartening.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 24, 2022)

Social media has ruined the world...


----------



## kendo (Jan 24, 2022)

. . . at least they left a lot of white space to tag it with '_*Vail Sucks*_'.


----------



## kendo (Jan 24, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Stowe & Sugarbush are projected to get dumped on next weekend. Southern VT is getting just as much snow as up north, we are going to hit Magic on Saturday and Sunday for the first time in good conditions...
> 
> View attachment 52806




Cleared the calendar and heading up Sunday for a few days...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> . . . at least they left a lot of white space to tag it with '_*Vail Sucks*_'.


Don’t tempt me………..


----------



## kendo (Jan 24, 2022)

haha.  You know it's going to happen.  Stickers, paint, whatever... it's getting tagged.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> haha.  You know it's going to happen.  Stickers, paint, whatever... it's getting tagged.


For sure, it deserves to be tagged on many different levels


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> Cleared the calendar and heading up Sunday for a few days...


I will be skiing this weekend but latest run is pushing it further East. Still a ways out so plenty of time to dream and discuss and panic


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 24, 2022)

Ill be there probably monday...we are getting nothing here...


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 24, 2022)

kendo said:


> . . . at least they left a lot of white space to tag it with '_*Vail Sucks*_'.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> View attachment 52842


Love it !!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> View attachment 52842



Is that legit or photoshopped?


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I will be skiing this weekend but latest run is pushing it further East. Still a ways out so plenty of time to dream and discuss and panic


Debating buying platty for sunday.  Long drive for me, but don't want to miss out!  Would hate to pre-buy and have the snow disappear...but would hate for the them to sell out more!!!  PANIC!!!


----------



## MadKitty (Jan 24, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Is that legit or photoshopped?


If it's not real yet I hope one of the 10,000 bros who skin Stowe every morning makes it happen!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 24, 2022)

Magic ball say’s it will happen!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2022)

Probably have a camera honed in on it


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> View attachment 52842


That's better!


----------



## Keelhauled (Jan 24, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Is that legit or photoshopped?


Photoshopped. the shadows and snowmaking clouds in the background are identical.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 25, 2022)

I see 2 inches dropped..total of 8 for the week...we just got........one.
The kingslug effect...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Debating buying platty for sunday.  Long drive for me, but don't want to miss out!  Would hate to pre-buy and have the snow disappear...but would hate for the them to sell out more!!!  PANIC!!!


I think u can use the ticket another day if u don't come after buying it online talk to oweenrs through email or go on Harvey forums NY blog more reliable information their about platty https://www.facebook.com/Plattekill/ that









						Plattekill Conditions
					

?????  The Platty trail crew is CRAZY busy this summer working on maintenance and cleaning up of so many trails on the mountain.  Any guess what trail this is?  Next up Overlook!  #myplatty #catskills #catskillskiing #keepingitreal #trailcrew #winteriscoming  @ Plattekill Mountain




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## NYDB (Jan 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I see 2 inches dropped..total of 8 for the week...we just got........one.
> The kingslug effect...



You are retired right?  Why aren't you just following the snow around this winter?  Like why go to Jackson Hole if you know they are getting skunked with snow recently? (i know the terrain is awesome but you seem to be bummed about it)
  I suspect you had this trip planned for a while so I guess my question is more like - why not just book last minute trips based on the weather if you have the ultimate flexible schedule (no work, no kids)?   Asking for future me in 5 years (probably really 8 but one can hope).


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 25, 2022)

We booked months ago...before we decided to sell house,retire,etc.
I used to chase the snow and probably will next season..this was a group trip.
The snow here is firm and totaly skiable...
I just find it amusing when i leave it always snows in the east...not that i havent done well out here..last time i was here it snowed every day.
You do get beat up pretty good skiing hard moguls here..but we are finding good stuff in the trees...even south hoback was ok.
And..there is my wife to consider..


----------



## snoseek (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm going west at some point I think but for now the skiing here is shaping up too nicely to go now. I'm not even sure whether I'll fly or drive at this point


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I'm going west at some point I think but for now the skiing here is shaping up too nicely to go now. I'm not even sure whether I'll fly or drive at this point


Just saw some of your pics.  It looks nice.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 25, 2022)

Snow was great today.  At least 8 to 10 the last 36 hrs.  Still snowing when I left…..


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 25, 2022)

Those Mansfield magic days are always the best.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 25, 2022)

that looks delightful!


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 25, 2022)

The mountain has been empty all week.  It’s nice to see that the weekdays have returned to normal after last year.  There was even more snow in the notch.  Great day.  Very grateful to live here!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 25, 2022)

Y'all owe me a beer.....


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Y'all owe me a beer.....


Fair!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 25, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Snow was great today.  At least 8 to 10 the last 36 hrs.  Still snowing when I left…..View attachment 52850View attachment 52851



Looks great!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 26, 2022)

Found good stuff at Targhee


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 26, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Found good stuff at Targhee



Love Targhee! The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly was my favorite section of the mountain. The tree skiing within those runs are amazing. I hope you hit it over there.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes..dropped off the cornice for those...sun came out..it was really good..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 29, 2022)

Just checked the weather page..13 to 21 inches for thursday....what crystal ball are they looking at....


----------



## Hawk (Jan 29, 2022)

There is a storm in the long range.  To far out.  There is still a chance that there will be some "Wet" assocated with this.  We will see.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 29, 2022)

I should be home by then..flying out tuesday..hopefully luggage and skis arrive..with me..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 29, 2022)

I have a good feeling on this one!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hope


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 29, 2022)

Trying to be optimistic as there has been to much negativity lately.  I’m just grateful to get out on the mountain everything else is a bonus.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ive had a good season..pretty much same as last year..except we stayed local last year..


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 29, 2022)

Lines at Stowe have been significantly better this year.  Especially mid-week no lines at all to speak of.  if you run the singles on the weekend the most I have waited was about 10 min and that has hardly happened.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I have a good feeling on this one!!!!


Don't look at the latest GFS run then


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 29, 2022)

I won’t look, trying to be hopeful


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 29, 2022)

Its saturday..thursday..is a million years..from now


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 30, 2022)

Besides it being light years away the underground weather is still calling for over a foot of snow.  Have to believe!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 30, 2022)

Im in!


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2022)

Any recommendations for a BMW/Euro repair shop in the Stowe - Burlington area?!

Engine trouble on trip up.  Made it to condo in Stowe.  Won't make it back to NJ.   Towing this am.  

Sterling Motorwerks in South Burlington popped up on Google.   Appreciate any other recs.  Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2022)

kendo said:


> Any recommendations for a BMW/Euro repair shop in the Stowe - Burlington area?!
> 
> Engine trouble on trip up.  Made it to condo in Stowe.  Won't make it back to NJ.   Towing this am.
> 
> Sterling Motorwerks in South Burlington popped up on Google.   Appreciate any other recs.  Thanks!



No idea if it is still the case, but Snow fire in Waterbury specialized in Euro when I lived up there 15 years ago



			https://www.snowfireauto.com/


----------



## kendo (Jan 31, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> No idea if it is still the case, but Snow fire in Waterbury specialized in Euro when I lived up there 15 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.snowfireauto.com/


Thanks.  Much appreciated.   Will remember for next time.  I've got AAA tow on the way and will drop at Sterling MW for the repair.  Picking up rental at BTV and hope to be skiing this afternoon!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ok..this is really confusing..I get the tops of the front 4 being closed...but Goat totaly closed...
And this...you can get to middle Starr through s53...then i come across the lower half...closed?
I have never seen this..and its deep in there. Even a ski instructor was baffled...
This..is Vail


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2022)

are those skilogics? the wooden graphic skis

those are some absurd ropes. duck them.


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2022)

Probably preserving the trails for the weekend.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 3, 2022)

They never preserve these trails...
They are Wagners..had them made in Telluride by pete wagner..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2022)

ya i am going with lazy bullshit and not strategic holdbacks for those ropes.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 3, 2022)

Its just weird..why keep the middle open but close the bottom...never seen that


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 3, 2022)

Goat and lower Starr were open on Tuesday.  Pretty sure Goat had a lot of rocks sticking out, but most places did.  Starr and Lookout in the middle did have nice coverage.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 3, 2022)

Snow was great today, woods were fun.  It is weird about the closings.  Both of those trails were open last week then they closed them again .  I noticed that today as well middle opened bottom closed.  Hayride was sweet today!  More fun tomorrow!!!1


----------



## kendo (Feb 3, 2022)

Hayride was great yesterday as well.  Left yesterday afternoon and heading back up on Sunday for next week.  Looking forward to the added depth.

They're grooming Chin Clip tonight, not sure why...


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 3, 2022)

Cancelled Sat flight to Vail to head to Stowe for 4 days of skiing instead. I don't fly to get to less fresh snow than I can drive to in less time.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 4, 2022)

Grooming....chin clip????.
WTF. one of my favorite runs...it was great yesterday.
They dont know what the fuck they are doing anymore....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 4, 2022)

Upper goat was ...sporty...and they forgot to drop the rope on middle..so..its a shitshow at the top. I told patrol..they said...oops.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2022)

the microblast zone is prob skiing tasty today


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 4, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Grooming....chin clip????.
> WTF. one of my favorite runs...it was great yesterday.
> They dont know what the fuck they are doing anymore....


That’s not acurate, the previous owners would groom Chin Clip before big storms most of the time.  It preserves the base, then bumps form again   By late morning it was all bumped out again.  It’s actually is a good move.  They also made a right decision in opening the gondi @ 8am along with the quad even though they only do it on the weeknd’s and holidays.  So all in all I think they did a good job managing the storm today.  The other point I would make is they have been blowing snow for the past two weeks on different trials to preserve the base for the spring time.  Once again I will say that I am not a Vail fan but you need to give credit where it is due or the valid criticisms lose some of it’s punch.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 4, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the microblast zone is prob skiing tasty today


It was!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 4, 2022)

And never dropped the rope...it was low..tough to duck....good in there though..
Headed over to spruce...no lift lines..lots to do...whirlaway was a hoot.
Im kaput...
Thinking if i go tomorrow to just run the sensation quad until im bored...going to be a madhouse..so this might do the trick.
Its still dumping...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 5, 2022)

I whirlaway is my favorite slope at Stowe especially the day after and on a Saturday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 5, 2022)

I bailed...15 below zero windchills...nah...
Have to fix the damn snowblower anyway..


----------



## kendo (Feb 6, 2022)

Evidently the new snow and cheap passes brought out increased traffic, who'd a thunk it?!









						Curbing Stowe ski resort’s traffic jams
					

On a beautiful, rare powder Saturday in Vermont, cars are backed up five to six miles away from the base of Stowe Mountain Resort.




					www.wcax.com
				




Disappointed Mr. Slug wasn't interviewed in the video footage!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 6, 2022)

This slug  knows better than saturday powder days...but...if this storm hit friday night,then i would probably have been there...at 630 am.
Friday was not insane crowded.


----------



## kendo (Feb 6, 2022)

Yep.  Heading up this afternoon and will be enjoying the next few days.

Wonder how soon the study starts for a Tram up the Mtn road... ala Alta/bird. Should only take 15-20 years to approve, fund and build.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ill be dust by then


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Feb 6, 2022)

No lines to speak of and real nice conditions on Spruce side today. Morning was real cold. Parked at Toll House by choice as we got space 50' from lifts. Heading over to Gondola now having just had lunch. Here for at least 2 more days. Wed might stay here or might hit Okemo.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 6, 2022)

All I can say, Epic weekend.  Pic’s tell it all.  Last pic is my better half after dragging her ass all over the mountain for the past 4 days


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks a bit kerplunkt..4 days will do that..this week will be good..warmer..no crowds..im there...


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 6, 2022)

it was a bit kerplunkt today, we were happy to be the bandits that did the ‘kerplunkting‘ this week


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 6, 2022)

More kerplunking is in order!


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 6, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> More kerplunking is in order!


absolutely!!


----------



## kendo (Feb 7, 2022)

Hope you all signed the big whiteboard card by the Spruce Camp bar today... commemorating Stowe's 85th anniversary of lift served skiing.  Didn't see any snarky remarks on it.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 7, 2022)

Thats because they white washed any snarky remarks


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 7, 2022)

Because i wasnt there..decided to do some well deserved damage to my skis at SB...a bit sporty on CR in spots today


----------



## kendo (Feb 7, 2022)

Off day for me...  Flat light at opening bell didn't ski great on warmup runs down Hayride & Liftline.  Decided to go early to sunnier Spruce.   Auto ejected my left ski about 5 bumps into Upper Smugs. Went down hard.  Luckily all ligaments intact.   First crash of the year.

Did a reset and skied well the rest of the day.  Apres bev tasted great. Ready to hit it again tomorrow.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 7, 2022)

Yup..ill be there tomorrow..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

And...its snowing....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

Perfect conditions!


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 8, 2022)

Today was excellent.  Snow and weather were a hoot.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

Found some sporty stuff on Starr and Goat


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 8, 2022)

53 is fun…….


----------



## kendo (Feb 8, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Found some sporty stuff on Starr and GoatView attachment 53108View attachment 53109



Great pics. 

I stayed on the groomed stuff today.  May have tweaked my knee yesterday (did, but not admitting it) so took it easy.   Great day to be on the mtn!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

Ran into a guy at the start of lower goat..hes like..how the hell did i get here?
Explained there is a new entrance to midlle goat..its right below the old entrance..apparantly a power conduit is exposed at the old entrance..thus..the closed sign.. he went through some woods...then i took a header over some rocks...
Fun times...


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2022)

Hit Stowe also. Good conditions. It’s always just a bit too crowded on the trails for my taste but I’m not sure it gets much better than today.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 8, 2022)

You thought the trails were crowed today?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

Crowds?.....


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> You thought the trails were crowed today?


Yup, having to watch people shooting out at so many intersections isn’t my norm. I fully understand it was dead for Stowe, but I rarely ski Stowe.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 8, 2022)

Um......


----------



## Edd (Feb 8, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Um......


Think you’re just used to crowds, my man. We live in different areas and you ski some weekends, if I recall correctly.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 9, 2022)

Edd said:


> Yup, having to watch people shooting out at so many intersections isn’t my norm. I fully understand it was dead for Stowe, but I rarely ski Stowe.


Thats strange I was there for 4 hrs and most of the time there was only a few people on the trail.  The lift lines were walk on as well.   Where were you skiing?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 9, 2022)

I only ski weekends now if my wife wants to ski...they are super crowded.
Weekdays...pretty empty.


----------



## Edd (Feb 9, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Thats strange I was there for 4 hrs and most of the time there was only a few people on the trail.  The lift lines were walk on as well.   Where were you skiing?


2-3 hours off of triple/Forerunner/Gondola and another 2 at Spruce, later in the day so Mansfield felt busier. 

I suspect we have different tolerances is all. Mansfield has a lot of intersections. I just rarely come up here but it’s always busy to my sensibilities. Saturdays here would terrify me.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 9, 2022)

Edd said:


> 2-3 hours off of triple/Forerunner/Gondola and another 2 at Spruce, later in the day so Mansfield felt busier.
> 
> I suspect we have different tolerances is all. Mansfield has a lot of intersections. I just rarely come up here but it’s always busy to my sensibilities. Saturdays here would terrify me.


Lol nh midweek has spoiled you rotten! Empty chairs equal empty slopes. 

I personally find stowe midweek to be a dream.


----------



## kendo (Feb 9, 2022)

Today is 'Sensational'.  About as good as it gets... for a VT bluebird, non storm day.   
Nobody on spruce all morning except the race crew.  Will be a max vert day for sure.


----------



## kendo (Feb 9, 2022)

Great day, few were hitting Spruce! 

Upper Main St 'bowl' ... chunky, but plenty deep.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 10, 2022)

Very interesting statistic from this article:  









						At 88 years old, Stowe is still king of the mountain - New England Ski Journal
					

There is a very short list of things New Yorkers and Bostonians agree on, and you can add Stowe, Vermont, to that exclusive group.




					www.skijournal.com
				






> More than 25 percent of Stowe’s reservations come from Massachusetts (the most popular of visiting states). New York accounts for 17 percent, while 12 percent come from Connecticut, for a combined 29 percent. Talk about an intriguing coming together of the clans. Seems like Yankees and Red Sox fans don’t disagree on everything.



I would have thought more NYers.


----------



## pinion247 (Feb 10, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> I would have thought more NYers.



They need to stop around Okemo area because Land Rovers only good for about 280 miles on a full tank. For Bostonians, Stowe is well within the range of most Teslas.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 10, 2022)

^lol 

most dont go much further than killington. when i was a kid it was like route 4 was the great wall of china. my dad never crossed it with us once. in college a friend's family had a house near st johnsbury and i skied burke, sugarbush, stowe and jay for the first time over winter break, and i was like 'yo dad, what the fuck man?'


----------



## abc (Feb 10, 2022)

That used to be the case, when lift tickets are just fair game. 

Killington is about as good a mountain for most families. And compare with Mt Snow and Okemo, Killington is a pretty good step up in terrain diversity and snow record. I can easily see New Yorkers don't bother looking beyond Killington. 

I bet Stowe pre-Vail had an even more lopsided bias towards Bostonians. 

That changed with Epic pass. Killington is no longer part of the package. The rest of the Vail offerings in the northeast are pretty poor in both terrain and snow. The only "way out" is Stowe. New Yorkers had gone to Stowe to see for themselves. Some now gravitated towards that over Killington.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 10, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Very interesting statistic from this article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do the other 46% come from?  Broomfield?


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 10, 2022)

Once again the mountain was in excellent condition.   It is riding really well the past couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 10, 2022)

Too bad for Sunday...but a warmup soon after.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 10, 2022)

Agreed, thats why I have been getting as many turns as I can this week.


----------



## kendo (Feb 10, 2022)

tumbler said:


> Where do the other 46% come from?  Broomfield?


New Jersey, of course!


----------



## kendo (Feb 10, 2022)

My rental has MA plates... didn't drive thru the Bronx on the way home tonight.

Agree with hovercraft... great couple of weeks on the slopes.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 10, 2022)

Dropped down to K today..dumped all day..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

Snowing a bit here..


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 11, 2022)

Heading up to Stowe tomorrow with the girlfriend to Ski this Sunday -> Tuesday, haven't been there in 25 - 30 years.  She likes to warm up with a few runs of cruising greens and thn we ski all range of blues while together ... tho I'll hit a black diamond here and there alone but not good enough for the double diamonds 

Any recs on the not to miss blues to cruise 

Also the easier diamonds for myself when she's spent 

thanks in advance


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 11, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Heading up to Stowe tomorrow with the girlfriend to Ski this Sunday -> Tuesday, haven't been there in 25 - 30 years.  She likes to warm up with a few runs of cruising greens and thn we ski all range of blues while together ... tho I'll hit a black diamond here and there alone but not good enough for the double diamonds
> 
> Any recs on the not to miss blues to cruise
> 
> ...


Hey:
Off the quad you can warm up on Toll Road, Then you can do ridge view to sunrise which will take you to a few other blues 1/2 way down the mountain which you can take back to the triple, double or Quad.  On the Gondola side Perry Merrill is a fun blue cruiser that is wide as well.  You can go over to the Spruce side which has plenty of greens and blues to choose from.   For Black diamonds you could try hayride, nose dive, and center line.
The most difficult part of nose dive is the top three chutes, after the third one it becomes more of a blue then a black.  If you don’t want to do the top of nose dive you can go up the gondola and take cliff trail which is a really fun blue which will dump you on nose dive about a third of the way down. When you get near the end of nose dive you can bear left back to the Gondi (can’t miss it as your will be able to see it plain as day) ior stay on nose dive which will bear to the right back to the quad.  Hope this helps….


----------



## kendo (Feb 11, 2022)

Suggest to ski Nosedive in the morning, as later in the day the top three (short) chutes get pretty scraped off.  Hayride holds up well throughout the day and is a fav.  Stowe has a great lineup of Blues as mentioned above.  Gondolier & Perry Merrill are both great for TTB cruising runs.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

Check the weather..super warm saturday...super cold sunday monday..take that into account..


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Check the weather..super warm saturday...super cold sunday monday..take that into account..



Thank you @hovercraft  and @kendo 

Yea @Kingslug20 . -I've been reading on how great the mt.'s been skiing and def a lil bummed but still skiing and def beats Jackfrost/Big Boulder which is 90 minutes from home.  Nothing I can do as we booked this 5 weeks ago and still jazzed to go and also check out the town in the evening.  Caught the MLK Storm for Sunday, Monday and Tues @ Mt Snow and Okemo which was a great 3 days.  Was with my son and even followed him into some trees which i don't do often unless marked Green or Blue.  

Let's hope Stowe holds up ok and we'll ski the groomers


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 11, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Thank you @hovercraft  and @kendo
> 
> Yea @Kingslug20 . -I've been reading on how great the mt.'s been skiing and def a lil bummed but still skiing and def beats Jackfrost/Big Boulder which is 90 minutes from home.  Nothing I can do as we booked this 5 weeks ago and still jazzed to go and also check out the town in the evening.  Caught the MLK Storm for Sunday, Monday and Tues @ Mt Snow and Okemo which was a great 3 days.  Was with my son and even followed him into some trees which i don't do often unless marked Green or Blue.
> 
> Let's hope Stowe holds up ok and we'll ski the groomers


Your going to have a great time!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

Get there early..i get there at 7 730 to get a good spot..ski early to get the best conditions..
Lifts open at 8


----------



## Edd (Feb 11, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Thank you @hovercraft  and @kendo
> 
> Yea @Kingslug20 . -I've been reading on how great the mt.'s been skiing and def a lil bummed but still skiing and def beats Jackfrost/Big Boulder which is 90 minutes from home.  Nothing I can do as we booked this 5 weeks ago and still jazzed to go and also check out the town in the evening.  Caught the MLK Storm for Sunday, Monday and Tues @ Mt Snow and Okemo which was a great 3 days.  Was with my son and even followed him into some trees which i don't do often unless marked Green or Blue.
> 
> Let's hope Stowe holds up ok and we'll ski the groomers


For eating out, plan ahead and check to see if a place requires / takes reservations.  We were there Sun - Thurs this past week.  We always scored a dinner but got shut out a number of times.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

The Bench is good..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 11, 2022)

The only day you really need to get there early is Sunday like Kingslug20 said.  Rest of the week will be slow so you don’t need to get there that early to get a parking space or get up the mountain road.  Stowe does a good job of grooming so there is a chance that that you will be able to get an edge in the snow.  Have fun!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

Edelweisse deli has good snacks,beer wine..
Harrisons is great but hard to get in to unless you go 430 and get bar spot


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks so much for the help and info guys - much appreciated!

Leaving tomorrow (live 20 miles north of Philly) arnd 9AM'ish.  Figure with a couple of stops we'll get a late lunch/early Din at Prohibition Pig in Waterbury.
We're going to walk around the town Sat night and a Dead cover band is playing @ the matterhorn so we'll check that out.  Will def look into making reservations though we love eating at the bar anyhow so we should be fine one way or the other.  

Definitely in the lot early on Sunday but we may luck out anyhow.  It's Super Bowl Sunday so maybe the mountain will be quieter- should be wide open after lunch.  
Will hit Edelweisse for snacks, alcohol and cold cuts, etc to make hero sandwiches - just throw them in my backpack for lunch everyday.  

Where do you guys recommend we go for a real good Vermont breakfast - just good eggs, pancakes, bfast meats, etc


----------



## kendo (Feb 11, 2022)

Skinny Pancake is mentioned by many but we've only had lunch at their location on Spruce.

I usually skip a big breakfast as many places are closed Mon/Tues or don't open until 8am.  The hour+ for a sit down breakfast and travel to parking = missing prime conditions on the mtn. 

Rather be on the lift at 8:01! and stopping after a couple runs for a quick on mtn breakfast sandwich (a fav) at the Octagon - top of the FourRunner.  

We usually bring yogurt and granola to keep in the room, or groceries (if we're in a VRBO with a kitchen) to have with coffee before heading out.   

I'm sure others can provide some better recs for you.


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 11, 2022)

kendo said:


> Skinny Pancake is mentioned by many but we've only had lunch at their location on Spruce.
> 
> I usually skip a big breakfast as many places are closed Mon/Tues or don't open until 8am.  The hour+ for a sit down breakfast and travel to parking = missing prime conditions on the mtn.
> 
> ...



I always try to get one good b-fast up in Vt if I'm staying at a place that doesn't serve it.  8AM usually works fine mid-week and I can be on the mountain arnd 9'ish.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 11, 2022)

Stowe Sandwich shop has really good sandwiches.  The other place that has really good food is the ranch camp.  I know this sounds weird but it is a bike shop and a restaurant.  I swear to you that the food is excellent.  The restaurant inside the bike shop is open from 11 to 8 everyday except Thursday.  I believe you are spot on about Super bowl Sunday being slow that has been my experience as well!


----------



## Edd (Feb 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Stowe Sandwich shop has really good sandwiches.  The other place that has really good food is the ranch camp.  I know this sounds weird but it is a bike shop and a restaurant.  I swear to you that the food is excellent.  The restaurant inside the bike shop is open from 11 to 8 everyday except Thursday.  I believe you are spot on about Super bowl Sunday being slow that has been my experience as well!


Ranch Camp is good.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 12, 2022)

Mashed potatoes on the menu today...and not insanely crowded...


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Mashed potatoes on the menu today...and not insanely crowded...


Love mashed wish I could be there gave to work today


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 12, 2022)

Great day..took it easy..no front 4 as i think they simply need more snow...
Whiraway was still good as was chinclip and smuggs...lower smuggs looked trashed so i skipped it. 
Snowed pretty hard and was still snowing when we left.
Should have hit national..that still looks good.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 12, 2022)

Still snowing..i just might venture out first thing tomorrow and ski the frozen groomers..maybe it will snow all night..who knows..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Still snowing..i just might venture out first thing tomorrow and ski the frozen groomers..maybe it will snow all night..who knows..


I was just going to ask you if it was snowing enough to venture out tomorrow morning????


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 12, 2022)

Might get an inch


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 12, 2022)

It was pure gropel...looked like snowmelt stuff..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 13, 2022)

Minus 14 windchills at the top...nah..im out..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 13, 2022)

I went, with the sun and no wind to speak of it wasn’t bad.  The snow was rock hard though (not much of a surprise). It was a few and out!!!!  Next couple of days do not look promising


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 13, 2022)

Dont worry..im off to Sun Valley next Saturday..expect big dumpage then..
The kingslug effect...


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 13, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Dont worry..im off to Sun Valley next Saturday..expect big dumpage then..
> The kingslug effect...


Nice enjoy! We have never have been to Sun Valley but we are going for the first time next year over New Years week. Let us know what you think of the place.


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 13, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Nice enjoy! We have never have been to Sun Valley but we are going for the first time next year over New Years week. Let us know what you think of the place.


Old people skiing fast!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 13, 2022)

Loiks like it..and with no new snow in the last month..and none on the way...groomer heaven i bet..
We shall see


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 13, 2022)

Went to Sun Valley about 10 years ago.  My wife and I thought it was boring rented a car and drove to JH for the rest of the trip.  Hope you like it better then we did…..


----------



## abc (Feb 13, 2022)

5-6 years ago when I went to Sun Valley for the 1st time, I was a 1-dimensional skier. I didn't like it much. 

When I went back 3 years ago, I was a different skier I was also on a different ski). I liked it a whole lot more. 

Don't know if it's changed the last few years. But if not, it's a mountain that has tons of space and long steep groomers on which you can really open up and blast the whole way down top to bottom without having to check speed to avoid others. Where else can you do that?

If you don't care for speed, you would wonder what's the point. But I think Kingslug likes speed. Enjoy it!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 13, 2022)

Well..the skiing has kind of turned to shit here..so maybe it will be better there as it doesnt rain up there..it stays pretty consistant. JH was my trip..this is hers. There will be about 60 of us..so we should be able to get in to some trouble to make it interesting..


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 13, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Well..the skiing has kind of turned to shit here..so maybe it will be better there as it doesnt rain up there..it stays pretty consistant. JH was my trip..this is hers. There will be about 60 of us..so we should be able to get in to some trouble to make it interesting..



I think the tree skiing there looks pretty good, especially with the new area that they recently added to the trail map.


----------



## 180 (Feb 13, 2022)

If it snow, Sun Valley is amazing.  If it doesn't and its sunny, the bowls soften nicely.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 13, 2022)

Trees are where it’s at.  But if you are stuck here on rock hard terrain or being at SV easy choice…..The 10 day for here is shit.   I am sure you will have a good time.  If not rent a car….


----------



## abc (Feb 13, 2022)

As for your "gift" of storm in the northeast while you're away, don't over do it. 

(we maybe looking at a potential r* event next weekend)


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 13, 2022)

You never know...killington got a blast thursday..at least 4 inches...
Yesterday it snowed pretty hard at Stowe.
Was there both days...just sayin......


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 14, 2022)

Maybe ill venture out tomorrow a little late...and wednesday
Hopefully thursday is a snow event...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 14, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> You never know...killington got a blast thursday..at least 4 inches...


And I thank you for that snow!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 14, 2022)

The slug delivers


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey..looks like snow on the way...friday,saturday...just when im leaving...
About those beers.....


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 16, 2022)

Want to thank everyone again for the advice and recs on my 1st trip to Stowe in 30 years…

Sat - Made it to Waterbury arnd 3:30 om Sat.  Beer at the Pro-pig bar -> late lunch early din when the restaurant opened at 4PM.  Checked in - some food shopping and walk arnd town - caught a lil live music that evening

Sun - conditions + Super Bowl = no Epic chaos
Up early - grabbed biscuit and egg sammichs + coffee from the Stowe Bee Bakery/Cafe.  In gondola lot by 7:40 no traffic.  We skied most of the Gondola blues from 8-11’sh and move over to the quad and double to explore more - never made it to an opening Green for my girlfriend but she was fine.  She was done around 1’sh, hung at the lodge right above gondola, and I skied for abt 90 more minutes.  Longest wait was abt 10 mins on Gondola arnd 10AM - all other lifts basically ski on.  Was cold but not bad as not much wind and sun came thru by early afternoon.  Was very hard snow (expected) but really enjoyed exploring the mountain.  Ranch camp for beers and food when day was done which was very good.  Meats, cheeses, crackers, snacks and some good VT beer back to the hotel for Super bowl 


Monday - Same spot for b-fast - in lot by 8:30 to eat and coffee - on Gondola arnd 9
Felt much colder in AM with even lower temps and more wind thn Sunday, some snow falling but no impact still very hard snow.  Skied a ton till 12:30 again - had a beer and bite with my girl at the same lodge and we went back out.  Shitty moment as I think I lost an edge and face planted at a decent speed.  Girlfriend said I was out for 20-30 secs b4 I came too.  Goggles cracked - nice group of people helping my girl get someone there from patrol to help me, and off they took me.  When I got to patrols hut and saw my face - left side swollen, laceration right on my cheek bone bleeding badly though ‘lucky no nose or tooth issues.’  Precaution - went to hospital for a cat-scan and all good and not much pain.  Eye black and blue, swollen + laceration on cheekbone swollen, probably slight concussion.  idletyme brewing for some poutine + other food and a beer - thn back to hotel to relax

* Nothing but positive vibes for the people that helped my girl and the young ski patrol kid who took me down in his sled and addressed me at 1st aid

Tues - no skiing - felt a lil groggy so girlfriend drove yesterday.  Skinny pancake for Bfast -> scenic drive thru mountains to Woodstock to walk arnd a lil -> home but had to stop at Sally’s Pizza in New Haven for din

Feel fine this AM tho I look like shit and work calls. 

Accident/Conditions and all - came away really impressed with Stowe.  Coming from Philly + Epic … Mt Snow/Okemo is easier but I’m driving the extra 2+ hours each way again (2nd week) in March and booked a 4 night trip for my son and I - New England really needs a  good dump or two asap.  Looking at the fututrei forecast … gonna really need it


----------



## kendo (Feb 16, 2022)

Wow.  Quite the adventure and good to hear you're on the mend.  Stowe is definitely worth the extra drive, for us NJ/PA locals.  Snow making wraps up this week and we should be in good shape for the season... with hopefully a late storm or two helping out.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 16, 2022)

Good report, you certainly had an adventure.  Stowe is a great mountain.  March is a good time to come up.  Typically March is the snowiest month of the year.  Glad your on the mend.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 16, 2022)

Now for the next week you have to keep telling people..."you should see the other guy"


----------



## urungus (Feb 16, 2022)

Thanks for the report, hope you heal quickly


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

Down to 25% open...delayed open till 10.
Temps down to 5.....oy...


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 18, 2022)

The forecast did not look good since Sunday.  Next week looks somewhat promising.  In the meantime have fun in SV.  If we get some pow on Tuesday/Wednesday I’ll take some turns for you.  Safe travels


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanx...hope it recovers a little when im back..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 18, 2022)

Hopefully, we need snow or it’s a short spring session


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

It will snow...we still have march and april.
And...im going back to JH in march..so snow is guaranteed here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Hopefully, we need snow or it’s a short spring session



If you want some hopium, it's looking better for March to be fairly cold.


----------



## the_awesome (Feb 18, 2022)

Any recommendations on food, drink, breweries, distilleries, après etc.. on mountain and in town?


----------



## kendo (Feb 18, 2022)

the_awesome said:


> Any recommendations on food, drink, breweries, distilleries, après etc.. on mountain and in town?



Some of our favs:

Dinner - Edson Hill (pricey, but our fav in the area), Harrison's (we like to get there early and dine at the bar), 

Dinner / apres / casual - Doc Ponds, The Bench, Piecasso (pizza & wine, to go or dine in), Idletyme (brewery & restaurant)

Breakfast, Lunch, Deli - Edelweiss Mtn Deli   
Breakfast on Mountain - Octagon at the top of the FourRunner lift

Distillery - Green Mtn Distillers (like their gin)

Apres - Matterhorn (classic)

Cider - Stowe Cider (haven't been yet, but stayed next door and they were always busy)

Brewery - Alchemist


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

That..about covers it.
Edelweisse has the best cookies..


----------



## kendo (Feb 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> That..about covers it.
> *Edelweisse* has the best cookies..


always a challenge to stay away from their pastries... crack on display and calling my name.


----------



## crank (Feb 18, 2022)

Not a big IPA guy.  I really like Trapp's dunkel.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

Heady topper.....


----------



## pinion247 (Feb 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Heady topper.....


Used to be black market currency in Boston suburbs. Glad it's more readily available. Focal Banger too.

Everybody is into crypto nowadays. Not long ago we were all into Alchemist and Hill Farmstead


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

Yup..was like gold...
Its gluten free as well..better for the stomach..


----------



## cdskier (Feb 18, 2022)

pinion247 said:


> Used to be black market currency in Boston suburbs. Glad it's more readily available. Focal Banger too.



I'm not so sure I'd say I'm glad it is more readily available. I used to make money bringing that stuff back to NJ for people!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 18, 2022)

Stowe. 24% open
SB 68% open
Hmm....


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 18, 2022)

the_awesome said:


> Any recommendations on food, drink, breweries, distilleries, après etc.. on mountain and in town?



Good quick Bfast to eat in car - on Mountain Rd (right side going to the mountain) Stowe Bee Bakery Cafe - very solid biscuit Bfast sandwiches and coffee

Drive the 10 minutes to Waterbury and hit Prohibition Pig for very good Bbq/comfort food and beer

Went with the advice here for Ranch Camp - excellent when u're done for the day - their pork belly tacos were great 

Matterhorn has good live music - didn't eat there so can't comment on food

Idletyme was decent but I enjoyed the poutine more thn their beer - went for the Heady Topper for my 2nd


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 18, 2022)

pinion247 said:


> Used to be black market currency in Boston suburbs. Glad it's more readily available. Focal Banger too.
> 
> Everybody is into crypto nowadays. Not long ago we were all into Alchemist and Hill Farmstead



Lawson's Sip of Sunshine should be thrown into the convo - those 3 were gold down here in the Philly area b4 everyone jumped on the hazy IPA train


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2022)

TyWebb said:


> Good quick Bfast to eat in car - on Mountain Rd (right side going to the mountain) Stowe Bee Bakery Cafe - very solid biscuit Bfast sandwiches and coffee
> 
> Drive the 10 minutes to Waterbury and hit Prohibition Pig for very good Bbq/comfort food and beer
> 
> ...


Got food poisoning at the Matterhorn eating wings. I’ll pass on that dump.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stowe. 24% open
> SB 68% open
> Hmm....
> View attachment 53219


Sugarbush didn’t even open till after 12 pm.  Top lifts not open when they did open.  My experience is SB is more of a fail then Stowe.  When was the last time they made snow at the Bush?  Stowe was making snow this week.  Like I said before i hope everyone that thinks it’s better at SB goes there. They can deal with short runs, lots of run outs, slow lifts, lack of snowmaking.  Vail or not I would take Stowe over SB anytime.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hmmm...so far ive only bern to SB 4 times this season. Stowe...a lot more...I did find coverage much better at Stowe so far.
But ill still hit both...variety is good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2022)

Heady Topper gets my vote for _"Most Overrated Beer"_ in my lifetime of beer consumption, and I think Heady Topper is a very good, if not excellent beer, which only emphasizes how overrated I think it has to be to take that award.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 19, 2022)

Why?
I think i like it for many reasons...not bothering my gut is a big one. Sip of sunshine and Frost also favorites..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 19, 2022)

Report shows its snowed 2 inches and more on the way
The kingslug effect in action..again..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Why?



Because it's a very good beer, but nothing more, and nothing less.  I think calling it "amazing" became the beer drinking equivalent of, _The Emperor Wears No Clothes_ for a certain male demo.  This was likely caused by the early supply/demand imbalance created as much by Mom & Pop capacity constraints as by actual demand, and silly stories of people "following trucks" etc...


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Feb 21, 2022)

Depending on one's age and location. Possibly the world's most overrated beer was Coors before it had national distribution.
Brings back all kinds of bad memories. Friends would bring back a case from a Colorado trip and savor it. I never understood.


----------



## Edd (Feb 21, 2022)

I don’t go to VT often but, for IPAs, I can’t think of a decent one on the level of Stoneface from NH or Lunch from Maine.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2022)

I love Coors banquet!  

Heady Topper is overrated, its not even the best beer the alchemist makes.  that being said I still enjoy one when I get a chance to have one. 

in my opinion Burlington Beer Co and Foam are making way better beers than either the alchemist or lawsons.  That being said this isn't a beer thread

hopefully it snows or else its going to be a short season everywhere.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Feb 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495815248988753923
Anyone know why?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 21, 2022)

yikes...  I don't think they make snow down there do they?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 21, 2022)

Nope


----------



## RISkier (Feb 21, 2022)

Boxtop Willie said:


> Depending on one's age and location. Possibly the world's most overrated beer was Coors before it had national distribution.
> Brings back all kinds of bad memories. Friends would bring back a case from a Colorado trip and savor it. I never understood.


I remember. After tasting it I didn’t get the hype either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Heady Topper gets my vote for _"Most Overrated Beer"_ in my lifetime of beer consumption, and I think Heady Topper is a very good, if not excellent beer, which only emphasizes how overrated I think it has to be to take that award.



I see your Heady Topper and raise you any beer by Tree House.  For like five years, the only place you could buy it was from the brewery and there was a line 60-90 minutes long almost constantly whenever they were open for the privilege of buying 16 cans.   I'm told the lines aren't as bad anymore with the new brewery, but it's still the top Lumbersexual choice. 

Both are exceptional breweries, but there are so many (too many) now, it's just not worth the hassle.  Though Heady is pretty much anywhere in VT now.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Nope


How are you liking Sun Valley?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 21, 2022)

Oh..icy groomers..icy moguls....you know...and its dumping in jackson and utah...
This old fadhion really tastes great...think ill have another


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Heady is pretty much anywhere in VT now.



I can even buy it locally is western Jersey, so they must have majorly expanded capacity at some point in the last decade.


----------



## Apple Country (Feb 21, 2022)

crystalmountainskier said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495815248988753923
> Anyone know why?



Only Easy Mile was open today, was getting thin on it and looked icy elsewhere. Bottom was a sheet of ice, not good for novices.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> I can even buy it locally is western Jersey, so they must have majorly expanded capacity at some point in the last decade.



Well they built the giant new brewery behind the Stoweflake 5 or so years ago.  When that opened, the plan was to use the Waterbury facility for just canning Heady.  I haven't really followed what they've been up to the past few years though.


----------



## Apple Country (Feb 21, 2022)

Conditions were getting spring-like today, but overall good, too lazy to write full trip report. 10 minutes max at 4 runner when I kept track. Classic New England conditions skied off in the afternoon.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 21, 2022)

heady topper is overrated. most brewers make new england style hazy IPAs now and many are better than topper. it was just early to the style and fabled for its rarity for a while. other half in brooklyn makes a dozen+ better NEIPAs

i've always thought stowe needs to utilize toll house better. put in a faster lift and base all beginner ops down there, and add much needed parking


----------



## RISkier (Feb 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> heady topper is overrated. most brewers make new england style hazy IPAs now and many are better than topper. it was just early to the style and fabled for its rarity for a while. other half in brooklyn makes a dozen+ better NEIPAs
> 
> i've always thought stowe needs to utilize toll house better. put in a faster lift and base all beginner ops down there, and add much needed parking


The toll house area has been completely ignored. There is excellent beginner and low intermediate terrain over there. The Toll House double has to be in the discussion of world's slowest lifts. I recall riding it one day and woman was skinning up, I thought she was going to beat us. Not much parking over there. There's a bunch of nice lower intermediate terrain to skier's right of the triple below crossover. Doesn't get skied much because it's not convenient getting back to the quad. I expect that'll change with the new 6-pack.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 22, 2022)

How are conditions holding up?


----------



## mbedle (Feb 22, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> heady topper is overrated. most brewers make new england style hazy IPAs now and many are better than topper. it was just early to the style and fabled for its rarity for a while. other half in brooklyn makes a dozen+ better NEIPAs
> 
> i've always thought stowe needs to utilize toll house better. put in a faster lift and base all beginner ops down there, and add much needed parking


Part of the problem maybe that they don't own that base area and only lease it from Mount Mansfield Co. As far as beginner terrain, it's also really not ideal. Certain parts of both the trails from the top of Toll House flatten out way too much. More than a couple of inches falling during the day and you will have a lot of beginners walking or skating to get down the hill. Given how underutilized the spruce side terrain is, I can't see them expanded another base area just to also have that area also underutilized. Plus, spruce's learning area is pretty nice.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

Also there is no snowmaking there.  To really make it work you would build parking, new lift and snowmaking.  That would be a game changer.  IMO you need to do all three.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> How are conditions holding up?


Only groomers again.  Lost a lot of snow.  Today was insane with every state in NE plus NY having school vacation.  I left after 6 runs this morning as the place was littered with people which most of them couldn‘t ski or ride.  One women was walking down north slope with her ski‘s in hand.  I rode over and asked if she was ok.  She said she fell and couldn’t get her ski’s back on so I dug a platform for her held the skis in place and she still couldn’t step in.  At one point she tried to step in, slipped and fell right on top of me.  Couldn’t get her in her ski’s.  She finally thanked me and said she would just walk the rest of the way down.   That was my clue to go home……. WE NEED SNOW and LOTS OF IT!


----------



## MidnightJester (Feb 22, 2022)

Ohhhh boy and I was trying to consider coming for one day this weekend either Saturday or Sunday lol. They are about to get even worse coverage conditions and icing after todays next 1/2" or so of rain and flash freeze. Here's to the 12 inches or so they hope to receive Friday. Do you think 12" would fill in what you have or what you have is about to be wiped out and 12" wont be enough


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Only groomers again.  Lost a lot of snow.  Today was insane with every state in NE plus NY having school vacation.  I left after 6 runs this morning as the place was littered with people which most of them couldn‘t ski or ride.  One women was walking down north slope with her ski‘s in hand.  I rode over and asked if she was ok.  She said she fell and couldn’t get her ski’s back on so I dug a platform for her held the skis in place and she still couldn’t step in.  At one point she tried to step in, slipped and fell right on top of me.  Couldn’t get her in her ski’s.  She finally thanked me and said she would just walk the rest of the way down.   That was my clue to go home……. WE NEED SNOW and LOTS OF IT!


NH vaca next week


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> NH vaca next week


NH is on vacation this week….  At least some schools are….


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

We need more then 12 and it will help.  The issue is with all the people up here it will be chewed up in a few hrs.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 22, 2022)

Boarder towns mostly this week. My town and surrounding towns here in central no next week


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Boarder towns mostly this week. My town and surrounding towns here in central no next week


Makes sense, i rode up with a couple people today that said they were here from NH for school break.   its the first time I remember when all the schools were off the same week.  lines were fine the trails were crazy


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 22, 2022)

Glad i flew out to idaho..it dumped here...transformed the whole place..first snow since xmas...they can thank me later.
Fed ex driver said he coukdnt get up our driveway to pick up a package..its a sheet of ice...oy...


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 22, 2022)

You haven’t missed a thing.  Raining all night, still raining as we speak.  Friday and now Sunday looks like snow we need it.  Glad you got some fresh, how do you like the mountain?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 22, 2022)

I was bummed the ladt 2 days skiing groomers and icy moguls...then woke up to at least 4 inches and snowing..totaly changed the whole place...
Happy slug now.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 22, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I was bummed the ladt 2 days skiing groomers and icy moguls...then woke up to at least 4 inches and snowing..totaly changed the whole place...
> Happy slug now.


That's exactly how Park City skied the last week. The first three days here were crusty groomers and moguls, the last two days were great. Around 6 to 7 inches of snow arrived and softened everything up.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 22, 2022)

Doesnt take much...


----------



## Harvey (Feb 23, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> We need more then 12 and it will help.  The issue is with all the people up here it will be chewed up in a few hrs.


So trees are toast now and a foot won't do it?  Is everything rotted?


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 23, 2022)

I think a foot might get you in the woods if you are light footed.  I still would be very careful….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 23, 2022)

Glad im here..but ill be back sunday


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 24, 2022)

That looks so fun


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 24, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Also there is no snowmaking there.  To really make it work you would build parking, new lift and snowmaking.  That would be a game changer.  IMO you need to do all three.



So they don't own the land at the base?  If not, that changes things in my mind.  Always thought Toll House would eventually make sense as a scaled out 4th portal to the mountain assuming some level of real estate development at the base.  Would take cars/people out of the Notch area and spread skier traffic out if they made that a semi-attractive starting point/pod. But if they don't own the land, then I suspect it renders the $20-30M plus investment to upgrade the skiing experience there as non-viable.  Could end up seeing Toll House go the way of Northeast Passage at Killington.


----------



## Keelhauled (Feb 24, 2022)

Mt Mansfield Co (affiliated with AIG) owns the base buildings and land up to about where the wider slopes at the bottom of the chairlift start.  The only thing Vail owns is the parking lot across the road.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 24, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> That looks so fun


It sure is..they havent had snow since xmas and its snowed 2 days ago..and snowing now
Kingslug effect wins again..good tree skiing as well..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hear theres a 10 mile backup to Stowe..crashes..someone hit a plow..
Epic!


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

Cars were all over the road stuck.  Really do not understand why people from out of state think it’s a good idea to drive up a mountain road with out snow tires, especially in a snow storm.  Total shit show.  Can’t wait for the vacations to end….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 25, 2022)

Its a shame what this has become..
Im pretty much weekday now.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

I avoid Saturday’s as well.  Other then that we both know how to manage our experience on the mountain to deal with the lunacy when it happens there.


----------



## skiur (Feb 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Its a shame what this has become..
> Im pretty much weekday now.


I don't know why anyone would ski a Saturday if skiing weekdays was an option.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

Only way that happens if there is a lot of fresh then you get in and get out!


----------



## kendo (Feb 25, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Cars were all over the road stuck.  Really do not understand why people from out of state think it’s a good idea to drive up a mountain road with out snow tires, especially in a snow storm.  Total shit show.  Can’t wait for the vacations to end….



Agreed.  Friends in NJ think I'm crazy for using Blizzaks in the winter.  

It's also bad for anyone driving a rental like the SUVs I've picked up at BTV (Hertz & Alamo).  Most have all-season tires and with the shortage of cars, many rentals now have 20K+ miles on those all-seasons.  Sketchy at best.  I guess there's no incentive to replace the tires when the roads are dry the majority of the time.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 25, 2022)

skiur said:


> I don't know why anyone would ski a Saturday if skiing weekdays was an option.


My wife can only ski weekends...since ive already skied most of the week..i don't care what its like...


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

kendo said:


> Agreed.  Friends in NJ think I'm crazy for using Blizzaks in the winter.
> 
> It's also bad for anyone driving a rental like the SUVs I've picked up at BTV (Hertz & Alamo).  Most have all-season tires and with the shortage of cars, many rentals now have 20K+ miles on those all-seasons.  Sketchy at best.  I guess there's no incentive to replace the tires when the roads are dry the majority of the time.


Winter tires are more then snow tires.  The compound of the rubber matters as well.  Winter tires on dry roads, wet roads, roads with snow will perform better then all seasons in cold weather.  They have a softer rubber which gives them better grip when the temps drop compared to all seasons that start out with a harder rubber.  Harder the rubber = less grip.  Most people do not get that concept.   All seasons in this climate is splitting the baby in half.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 25, 2022)

My snowtires are...life savers. If your life aint worth a grand...something is wrong


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

Couldn’t agree more.  I never understood how someone could ride around in this climate in a 2500 to 4000 pound sled  and not want the best shoes  to keep you safe.  My daughter once had a boyfriend who didn’t have snows on his car and I refused to let her drive with him in the winter.  Just stupid.


----------



## kendo (Feb 25, 2022)

Yep. When you grow up in WNY (Buf/Roch lake effect zone) you learn real quick the value of snow tires and driving on winter compounds.  4wd not needed, just a fresh set of snows each year.

Elsewhere, the mentality is an SUV with 4wd will work well, without regard to tires ... they're usually off the road first.


Anybody ski today?   About 7" on the webcam ought to make tomorrow 'interesting'!


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 25, 2022)

Reports were blower pow on top of hard pack.  Just an ok day from what I was told.  Hopefully with grooming they can get to semi packed pow condition.   AWD is fools gold without the shoes on all 4 corners….


----------



## doublediamond (Feb 26, 2022)

If this is such a recurring problem, why doesn’t VTrans put more resources into Mountain Road? It’s not *just* snowing on that one road, it’s snowing across the whole state. Yet the issues aren’t elsewhere, always the road to the area.

Blame flatlanders all you want, but they got 99% of the way there with no issue. That last stretch needs to be kept in better condition.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 27, 2022)

And look what the slug brought back..Im in ct but driving home today..heavy snow at Stowe..and snow for the rest of the week..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 27, 2022)

Great day, snowed all day long.  Plus the mountain was empty.  Not sure where all the people went but it wasn't to the mountain.  Walk on all day except for a few times where you waited a couple of minutes.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 27, 2022)

doublediamond said:


> If this is such a recurring problem, why doesn’t VTrans put more resources into Mountain Road? It’s not *just* snowing on that one road, it’s snowing across the whole state. Yet the issues aren’t elsewhere, always the road to the area.
> 
> Blame flatlanders all you want, but they got 99% of the way there with no issue. That last stretch needs to be kept in better condition.


Getting to the mountain isn’t the same as going up the mountain road.  Apples and oranges…..  Lets not confuse the two.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Soon as we pulled into the driveway..total white out squall...dropped almost an inch in 20 minutes


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Stowe reports 7 inches in 24 hours..so thats 20 inches this week...Monday...funday


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 27, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stowe reports 7 inches in 24 hours..so thats 20 inches this week...Monday...funday


It snowed all day at a good clip.  Fun day,


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Another clipper tomorrow


----------



## doublediamond (Feb 28, 2022)

My point is we’re seeing jam after jam of people struggling to get up the hill to the base. Someone has an issue then the whole conga line stops. At that point it can even be hard to restart in such conditions. Soon it’s going to be a disaster if there is an emergency at one of the homes in the area - not possible for emergency personell to respond.

So VTrans (if done by the state) or the town should shift resources to put more effort on Mountain Road so that there is less of issues.

Example: 392 coming out of Messengerville towards Greek Peak has a steep twisty hill but the roads to there and after are flat. NYSDOT puts more effort on that hill than elsewhere: it’s hit more often by plows and salt trucks so that the hill his clear so people can get up and down it easily. That’s what I’m suggesting for Stowe. Just move a little reassures so someone in their house won’t die of a heart attack with the ambulance unable to get to them! Heck they could recoup the costs by charging Vail since it’s their traffic.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Like most things..they will wait for a trajedy to happen..then maybe do something..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 28, 2022)

On todays menu was..frozen slug with a side of rocks,ice and powder. Gondi and quad closed.made the best of the triple but found better things over at spruce...where i whirlawayed over some rocks..almost into the tree line. Glad i remember how to flip.
Its a bit thin over there.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 28, 2022)

I took a few on the triple, went over to spruce and happened to be passing by when the patrol was lowering the rope on whirlaway.  I was the first to hover down the right side in pure pow the whole way down.  Then I had lunch (which I rarely do) decided to leave and on my way by the quad it started spinning.  Asked if they were opening it, answer was yes, got in line, first chair up, did one final run before calling it a day!!  Sure was cold, but the whirlaway shot was worth the price of admission!!!


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 28, 2022)

doublediamond said:


> My point is we’re seeing jam after jam of people struggling to get up the hill to the base. Someone has an issue then the whole conga line stops. At that point it can even be hard to restart in such conditions. Soon it’s going to be a disaster if there is an emergency at one of the homes in the area - not possible for emergency personell to respond.
> 
> So VTrans (if done by the state) or the town should shift resources to put more effort on Mountain Road so that there is less of issues.
> 
> Example: 392 coming out of Messengerville towards Greek Peak has a steep twisty hill but the roads to there and after are flat. NYSDOT puts more effort on that hill than elsewhere: it’s hit more often by plows and salt trucks so that the hill his clear so people can get up and down it easily. That’s what I’m suggesting for Stowe. Just move a little reassures so someone in their house won’t die of a heart attack with the ambulance unable to get to them! Heck they could recoup the costs by charging Vail since it’s their traffic.


So what would those resources look like?  A long time ago when it snowed they had a person down by Moscow only letting cars with snow tires continue up.  Maybe they should do that again.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 28, 2022)

I left..had to fix some stuff in the condo..then read they opened the gondi and quad...
I got Vailed.....
We might have actualy been on whirlaway at the same time...
I hit a good amount of rocks though..so..probably a little after you..but it was worth it


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 28, 2022)

Ill be there tomirrow for the storm..


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 28, 2022)

I will be there in the morning need to do some work stuff in the afternoon.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Its...snowing...that is all...


----------



## kendo (Mar 1, 2022)

skied Swain in WNY yesterday. Excellent conditions.  650 vert.  Buddy and I along with about 10 others were the only one's skiing for the first 3hrs.  Survived many rides on their 52yr old Borvig double.   $29 to ski 1p-9p on a buddy ticket.  The anti-Vail pricing strategy.

Looking forward to getting back to the future at Stowe.  Keep the snow coming Kingslug...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Still snowing...spruce was grest..empty..lot if snow piling up on smuggs


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 1, 2022)

Slug effect going strong…might make the drive up on Thursday before this incoming rain


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Do it..its getting pretty good..moguls frozen but the low angle ones are ok.
Quit at 245...6 hours 45 minutes..im kerplunkt


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 1, 2022)

Didn’t make it up unfortunately.  life got in the way.  Did they open smuggs the whole way?  Will be there first thing tomorrow should be fun!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ill be there with a guy i know from nyc.
Lower smuggs is closed...rock garden..but that may change if it dumps all night


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 1, 2022)

it was closed yesterday as well.  Hopefully we get enough snow for that to happen it s a fun trail


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Upper got good in the afternoon..the whole spruce area picked up a lot...wind was blowing hard..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 1, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Upper got good in the afternoon..the whole spruce area picked up a lot...wind was blowing hard..


Good to hear, maybe we will run in to each other tomorrow…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hopefully not at...speed. 
Blue jacket..black skis..helmet..too many stickers on it..6 foot tall slug...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 1, 2022)

i do my best not to run into 6ft slugs,


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

Its why.we're....faaaaaaaaaaast....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

No hovercraft sightings today


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 2, 2022)

I went on a slug hunt and came up empty.  I sacrificed myself to go where slugs hang.  It was a tough job but if anyone was going to do it THE HOVERCRAFT was the right choice!!!!  Don’t worry sport fans The Hover will keep @ it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

You where looking for this
I was looking for this


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 2, 2022)

So that was the problem, I was looking for thisYou should have been looking for that


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ah.....
Well..going to hit SB tomorrow..havent been in a while..probably as good as it will get unless mondays storm happens.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 2, 2022)

Have fun, they did not get the snow that Stowe has gotten since Sunday, Just an FYI.  Let’s hoe for big snow on Monday through Tuesday, right now it looks good!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

Forecast shows snow tonight and tomorrow..need a change..only got 4 days there so far..
Maybe hike cr


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

Be up at Stowe tomorrow hopefully this clipper over performs.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 2, 2022)

The mountain is in good shape again, considering,  a few more will make it better……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hit goat...its not...baaaaad


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> i do my best not to run into 6ft slugs,



Need a lot of salt.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 3, 2022)

Lots...of salt...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 3, 2022)

SB was deep and empty..
I imagine stowe was a bit more crowded..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

@ KS
This is where my playground is..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

With that being said I felt obligated to play in your‘s today since you vacated it.  This is what it looked like after I did 3 consecutive top 2 bottom runs.  In your honor of course!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> SB was deep and empty..
> I imagine stowe was a bit more crowded..


It was walk on empty, best day of the season!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 3, 2022)

Have to explore the stowe tree runs..sux doing it alone though..a bit dangerouse..
But it would open up a whole new world there.
I did the kitchen wall once...sporty..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

More then happy to have you board the hover for a tour!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 3, 2022)

Im off...all the time these days..just let me know when.


----------



## oldfartrider (Mar 3, 2022)

Loved all those woods shots!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> Loved all those woods shots!


  They were sick today.  The mountain was empty so you could just keep going back to the same location and continue to find straight pow lines.  Glad you appreciate the pic’s


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Im off...all the time these days..just let me know when.


Messaged you!


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks amazing, didn’t make it up there today unfortunately. Hopefully this weekends rain doesn’t do too much damage because I want to explore Stowe more. I feel the same as you Slug the woods seem hairy if you don’t know where you’re going. I never know where to peek in when I’m there.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 3, 2022)

It was empty?
Yesterday was busy..but today i imagine was even better..
Guess saturday might be nuts as sunday not looking good


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 5, 2022)

Hmm..weather report shows a clearing from 1 to 3 tomorrow...might be a window of opportunity..
Spring skiing


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 5, 2022)

You might be better off going to SB as the high winds might shut the quad, Gondi down.  Bravo might be the better choice….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Hmm..yeah..better stuff off bravo than the triple.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 6, 2022)

After hearing the report it’s a long shot that the quad or Gondi will run today.  High winds all day…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 6, 2022)

And...the sun is out...
Oh well...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wind is howling now..something wicked this way comes...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

Only one in the lot at Stowe..see how long before...the stuff arrives....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

Delays delays..and they wait till 730 to tell us.
Oh well...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

So far..its ok up here..


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 7, 2022)

Regretting not making the drive up before conditions went to shit. Hopefully we get a storm soon.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

Rain held off..o ly light schnozzle here and there..not much open though..gondi side good..


----------



## kendo (Mar 7, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Regretting not making the drive up before conditions went to shit. Hopefully we get a storm soon.



Not trusting the source, but who knows...





I'll be up next week and also last week of the month.   Hoping for the best.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 7, 2022)

Ill believe it when I see it on the ground at this point


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

That might be the worst source of info on the planet..


----------



## kendo (Mar 7, 2022)

it's already dropped 3" in a couple hrs...




Someone new, must have asked the magic 8 ball.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 7, 2022)

Different dart board


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Amazing how many people will show up for dust on crust..including me...
But...im out.


----------



## kendo (Mar 8, 2022)

Stowe's forecast is back up to 11-17" for Saturday.  I'll take anything >6" as a win...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 8, 2022)

kendo said:


> Stowe's forecast is back up to 11-17" for Saturday.  I'll take anything >6" as a win...


High mountain forcast shows the same, Keep fingers crossed


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Guess its back on the roof for a snowdance...


----------



## kendo (Mar 8, 2022)

hoping roads are decent on Sunday so my rental with crappy all-seasons gets me up there.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

From where..the plows will be everywhere


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

The lines....will be....EPIC.....


----------



## djd66 (Mar 8, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> High mountain forcast shows the same, Keep fingers crossed


what forecast are you seeing this?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

We like their optimism


----------



## kendo (Mar 8, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> From where..the plows will be everywhere


NJ.  I usually take 87 up to the Essex/ Charlotte ferry to 7 to 89.  

87 north of Lake George gets less traffic and less love from the plows. Can be right lane good with left lane unplowed for miles.  

No worries.  Looking forward to whatever we get.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Motivation...low.....
Maybe tomorrow. I imagine today...will be like yesterday....


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Motivation returned..im there


----------



## Tonyr (Mar 9, 2022)

Even if it's half of this amount forecasted it is going to be great......


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Pretty damn good today..empty..gondi side is perfect...


----------



## kendo (Mar 9, 2022)

are Hayride & Centerline closed for lack of coverage?  

Haven't been following the daily trail reports.  Thought both had enough snowmaking to get thru the recent weather.


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 9, 2022)

kendo said:


> are Hayride & Centerline closed for lack of coverage?


Yes, both were closed today. Looked to be from glare ice. Toll Road closed too. Trees too sketchy.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 9, 2022)

Question to those who just rode Stowe this week and to a prior comment about trail conditions? Do you feel like the iced over trails will be rejuvenated enough to open up with 10inches+? anyone gone down any of the recently closed glades? or trails?

Thanks


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yup..but that will change


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

10 inches..depending on consistancy. We need stuff that sticks..then things will change. They opened liftline and nosedive today after on 3 inches..it gave them enough to groom.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 9, 2022)

With the temps being moderate I would think the snow will have some moisture in it.  If thats the case it will blend in well!!!  Bring it on!!!!


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 9, 2022)

Can’t be up this weekend but heading up Wednesday. Fingers crossed Saturday looks like it may deliver with a good right side up snowfall beginning with higher moisture ending with more dry stuff. Small clipper on horizon as well after Monday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

We got an inch..but its a big inch...


----------



## pinion247 (Mar 10, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> We got an inch..but its a big inch...



That's what she said.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yup


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

So..at the beginning of the season they put a little green sticker on my helmet to show im vaccinated...today im told no..thats no good..it has to go on your epic pass...
Well..i didnt put it there..and its been good all season..so ok..but i would still have to pull out the pass, same as my card..so?
Well..you could loan your helmet to someone to get in...ah..i see...ok..
Oy


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 10, 2022)

So I am trying to figure out some ideas about a Stowe weekend  If I was making it a Stowe and Smugglers back to back Sunday and Monday but in which order lol?? Does It seem like most of the the trails closed at Stowe and Smugglers are due to more of it icing then lack of terrain coverage?? Apparently this could be the almost Best conditions for upper VT this year if the snow dumps because it is trending towards a foot when I just looked 

WInd holds on Lifts from this storm at the mountains? I see 30mph winds and 50mph gusts on Sat and 25mph+ gusts on Sunday.

I am leaning towards Smugglers on Sunday and looking for the better snow for trees and glade riding and let Stowe open up whatever it can on Sunday for Mondays trail pick up and Stowe Riding. Hmmmmmm. Also looking to possibly meet up with anyone wanting to do some trail & tree and glade riding at either mountain. If conditions are great I know a little of the Smugglers "Lift assisted" Birthday-bowl sidecountry that leads back to Smugglers after each run riding down closed 108


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm not up there, but I'm pretty certain based on reports on this site that there is very little base off piste


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Stowe had more base in some areas..not sure about the trees but so far what is open is pretty good. 
Its the crowds and the road issues that will be a problem.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 10, 2022)

Saturday will be crazy most likely and the last Sundays I came up I have rode we had actually amazingly light on mountain and lift traffic and lines. Hoping whatever crazies and road issues are worked out by Satnight/Sunday Morning 3am and on. I will be driving through Satnight/Sunday morning from NYC area 12 to 1am-ish up to Stowe/Smugglers area around 7am to 8am Sunday which should put most plowing into much easier territory.

Yeppers here comes a drive up and no seep and ride into hopefully powder bliss


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Im thinking SB saturday..Stowe sunday.
Once everything is covered crowds can disperse..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Talked to a lot of people today..who had no idea this storm is coming..they are all leaving tomorrow..so..they picked the worst time to come...and leave...


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2022)

> Talked to a lot of people today..who had no idea this storm is coming..they are all leaving tomorrow..so..they picked the worst time to come...and leave...
> 
> Old member..new name


Its a bad time to leave with the better conditions.

So anyone thinking of avoiding some of the Sunday crowds at Stowe and looking to ride some powder and trees and glades at Smugglers on Sunday?? I (am doing Stowe on Monday at this point. How is Stowe with Mid week lift running?

What are the opinions and ideas about Sundays possible 30mph winds from the west at Mt Mansfield ?? for Stowe and Smugglers?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

Stowe mid week is more crowded than most but im there a lot and its fine..they have the best conditions at the moment.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

They ran the quad in pretty heavy winds a few days ago. Gondi no way.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 12, 2022)

No SHIT SHOW in my playground.  It was a powder party plus free refill Saturday!  I did 11 runs before having to leave and they all looked like this!!!!!   
 P.S. Longest I waited in line maybe was 10 min @ most.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

I know where im going from now on..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I know where im going from now on..


I know you said NO FACTS, but the bottom line is STOWE gets more snow then SB 99% of the time….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like all the lifts but triple shut down around 1..wind was insane .
Hope it dies down tommorrow


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 12, 2022)

P.S.
I couldn’t believe how long they kept the quad and Gondi going.  They finally closed the quad @ 12:45.  With that being said the last hour the chairs were going sideways but they kept running it!  I love riding in hostel conditions!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

They did that last week too with the quad..sporty..
Blew a ton of snow off the driveway...shoukd be great tomorrow


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Deeeeeep....


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 13, 2022)

Warm up for the main event.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 13, 2022)

The main event


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 13, 2022)

The road home


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 13, 2022)

No EPIC FAIL on my watch!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Decided to go to stowe after i saw the snow totals...Got busy but never waited more than 10 minutes...everything was great...
Now im shot.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 13, 2022)

Goat


----------



## kendo (Mar 13, 2022)

That looks like a neutered Goat!  No rocks or ruts! 

Lots of great pics guys.   I'll be on first chair...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 13, 2022)

There were some..lower was closed.
Upper looked sporty...
Hayride..had a hayride in the middle..


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 13, 2022)

Guess there was a crazy traffic jam to Stowe this morning or late this morning?? Someone posed over 2hrs waiting and not in parking lot . Ouch


----------



## Teleskier (Mar 14, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Guess there was a crazy traffic jam to Stowe this morning or late this morning?? Someone posed over 2hrs waiting and not in parking lot . Ouch


Where was that posted? I might be missing a ski media source.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Guess there was a crazy traffic jam to Stowe this morning or late this morning?? Someone posed over 2hrs waiting and not in parking lot . Ouch



if this surprises you, you havent been paying attention.


----------



## kendo (Mar 14, 2022)

Stowe snow globe getting shaken all morning.   Powder everywhere with no sign of letting up.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 14, 2022)

kendo said:


> Stowe snow globe getting shaken all morning.   Powder everywhere with no sign of letting up.


No shit, powder party continues.  No matter where you go there is pow waiting for you!!!


----------



## kendo (Mar 14, 2022)

Yep. Was supposed to be in Telluride this week.  Had to cancel.  This more than makes up for it!


----------



## RISkier (Mar 14, 2022)

We skied Stowe Sunday. Went up early, thak


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 15, 2022)

Snowing here...again..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 15, 2022)

Marinated Goat


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 15, 2022)

Spring snow in my playground today.


----------



## kendo (Mar 15, 2022)

National was my fav today.  Spring bumps. 

Spruce Line skiers right was looking very tempting but roped.  Couple poachers hit it, anyone here?!

Legs are shot. Ready for more.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 16, 2022)

Starr


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 17, 2022)

Another great day @ the mountain snow is still plentiful plus lots of sun today!


----------



## kendo (Mar 18, 2022)

Great week.  A bit balmy yesterday with temps in the 60's.  




Snowmaking runs holding up well.  Going to need one last slug-effect storm to get us to April closing in good shape.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 18, 2022)

kendo said:


> Great week.  A bit balmy yesterday with temps in the 60's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53736
> ...


It certainly has been a great week!  Please say NO to the slug effect.  Since he moved to Vermont this year we have had the worst winter in years.  Slug effect is FAKE NEWS!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 18, 2022)

Based on the snow stake, this winters snow pack is looking to track pretty much with last year.   Next three days should see significant additional loss, which should have it at 3' below average.  Pretty much on track with 20-21 season.  Not exactly a cold 10 day either


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 18, 2022)

No more slug effect...
Im going to JH...
14 powder days so far...not so bad
Total appears ahead of the last 2 seasons..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 18, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Based on the snow stake, this winters snow pack is looking to track pretty much with last year.   Next three days should see significant additional loss, which should have it at 3' below average.  Pretty much on track with 20-21 season.  Not exactly a cold 10 day either


Last years snow pack was the lowest in 6 decades


----------



## kendo (Mar 18, 2022)

There's hope ... last year we got a couple inches 3/28 followed by 6-8" on 4/1 that brought a lot back online and had the mtn skiing great. 

Heading back up 3/27.  Hoping for the same this year.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 18, 2022)

Agree, only at mid March plus April brings surprises.  I skinned nose dive last year after closing date and it was full coverage top to bottom


----------



## hardscrabble (Mar 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Last years snow pack was the lowest in 6 decades


2015-16 has entered the chat


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Mar 18, 2022)

I am trying to stay positive, late March/ April can bring the goods....but sitting on my deck this evening I killed my first mosquito.
So not happy.


----------



## kendo (Mar 18, 2022)

Boxtop Willie said:


> I am trying to stay positive, late March/ April can bring the goods....but sitting on my deck this evening I killed my first mosquito.
> So not happy.


gotta laugh. Same here in NJ. Grilling just now, enjoying a beverage and first one of the season lands on my arm.  Dead on contact and not returning to spawn.

Bring on the late season snow!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 24, 2022)

How's the slug effect up there today?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Dumped 7 inches sunday at JH..leaving today. Sad..
We snow mobiled in 6 feet of powder at Togwotee Ranch..that..was insane!


----------



## Tonyr (Mar 24, 2022)

Boxtop Willie said:


> I am trying to stay positive, late March/ April can bring the goods....but sitting on my deck this evening I killed my first mosquito.
> So not happy.


I was up at Stowe at the beginning of April last year and it snowed over a foot during the weekend. The year before the pandemic season Stowe had an April 21th close and we had amazing spring skiing conditions that last weekend of the season. Stay positive!


----------



## Vter (Mar 24, 2022)

Been skiing Stowe since 1967…it’s never been pass-holders friendly after the crowds leave…
Tons of snow or Not.
Personally, I liked the “Ticket Book”…give em a stub, ride the Lift.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Just read the weather report on stowes page... very optimistic to say the least...
If only writing it...would make it so...


----------



## kendo (Mar 25, 2022)

Going to be a firm and fast surface with the artic temps coming in.


----------



## kendo (Mar 25, 2022)

bummed to see this added to the snow report. . .


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 25, 2022)

kendo said:


> bummed to see this added to the snow report. . .
> 
> View attachment 53800


It always like this.  The last two weeks they only keep the quad open.  No surprises here……. Bummed that the season is about to end and the weather just sucks!!!!!


----------



## kendo (Mar 25, 2022)

yep, wasn't surprised, just too soon to be thinking biking vrs skiing!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 25, 2022)

Agreed, the rain needs to go away and sun needs to come out for some good spring riding!!!!  Snow wouldn’t hurt either, just saying…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 25, 2022)

Probably end it at killington at some point


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 26, 2022)

Just read Stowe got 3 with more on the wsy tomorow...guess ill have to check it out sunday...monday looks freezing!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 26, 2022)

Just like the forcast called for


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 26, 2022)

Winter..is still alive!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 26, 2022)

Of course it is, we all know that stowe typically under reports.  They got more then 3.  We actually got enough to play in the woods.  it looks like we are in store for another 5 to 8 by late tomorrow.  Should be another good day.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 26, 2022)

Of course…right when I fly out the snow starts falling again.


----------



## kendo (Mar 26, 2022)

Heading up tomorrow.  Was always told to never arrive empty handed...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 26, 2022)

Good motto to follow.  It will be good, it was really good today!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 26, 2022)

Just when i came back.
KS effect..just might be real after all.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 26, 2022)

My wife might even come out for it...condo is finaly empty...time to use it...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 26, 2022)

it will be worth it.  Lightly snow up top all day trails were great as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 26, 2022)

Cool...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Report says 3 so far and coming down...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mrs Slug making the climb


----------



## kendo (Mar 27, 2022)

^ not sure if the dual escalators inside a covered bridge got approved for the 22/23 capex...

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hope not...it aint beaver creek..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Good day..front 4...see what happens tomorrow with the temp plummet
KS effect...is real...that is all


----------



## snoseek (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm sorta itching to ski midwinter snow one last time. Is it worth a 3 hour drive for a daytrip? My alternative is a bit under 2 hours to cannon. Im torn, gas aint cheap but it looks pretty decent. Any natural good to go? any trees or are they done?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Supposed to snow more tonight..it was good today but have no idea what the temp drop will do.
There where many in the trees today...ungroomed runs where very good.
3 hours..i would do it..prolly best conditions around now


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Still snowing a bit in town..means its snowing pretty good up there.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks. I think I'll take the drive and see what's stowe dishes up


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cool


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 27, 2022)

It should be worth it if you are thinking of coming up for tomorrow.  It snowed all day, plus it’s supposed to lightly snow tomorrow as well.  I was in my playground all day all over the mountain.  I am sure they got over 8 even if they don’t report it as they always under report.  Here are some pic’s of today.  Knee deep in some areas where the wind blown goodies were hiding….P.S. I would show up…….


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 27, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Thanks. I think I'll take the drive and see what's stowe dishes up


here is a couple more from today as well!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 27, 2022)

Yeah...I'm sold!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 27, 2022)

Understood, pic says it all!  Have fun


----------



## kendo (Mar 27, 2022)

Just arrived at Spruce.  Still snowing steady. Trees coated.  Can't see past lower third of Mansfield.  Psyched for tomorrow. It will be cold!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 27, 2022)

kendo said:


> Just arrived at Spruce.  Still snowing steady. Trees coated.  Can't see past lower third of Mansfield.  Psyched for tomorrow. It will be cold!


Cold is good keep the snow going!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Scow pow today..cold as hell...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Snowing pretty good..variable conditions to say the least..good stuff in the trees...Goat Starr...etc..too cold to take  too many pics


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 28, 2022)

The goods in the woods...


----------



## kendo (Mar 28, 2022)

^Great pics. Too cold to take my gloves off!

Skied all day and found a bit of everything from lots of powder (everywhere) to wind scrubbed boilerplate (Liftline).  Most everything is powder covered.  Slopes are empty. Snowed all day.  Going to be a great week!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Liftline was sporty...had a better time just sliding into Goat...
Watched patrol practice pulling a sled down it..followed them to s53 into starr. Crazy how they do it.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 28, 2022)

#StoweSnowGlobe produces again…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 29, 2022)

Another 2 inches reported..another cold one..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 29, 2022)

Snowin and blowin..and the quad isnt goin...oh well...triple time


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 29, 2022)

Next year the triple won’t be a bad option on days like this…..


----------



## machski (Mar 29, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Next year the triple won’t be a bad option on days like this…..


Next year, the Triple won't be an option at all


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 29, 2022)

the woods got the goods..getting there a bit sketchy across hayride


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 29, 2022)

machski said:


> Next year, the Triple won't be an option at all


It will be a game changer next year.  Take a lot of pressure of the quad….


----------



## kendo (Mar 29, 2022)

Great to ski a few runs with KS this am.  

Had the unique experience of getting nearly blown back uphill on Nosedive.  Wind was absolutely ripping.  Had to bail early for some work and hope KS got back into the woods...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 29, 2022)

Got back a few times..that wind wears you down...Goat and Starr were great. Feet of snow in the woods!


----------



## machski (Mar 29, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Got back a few times..that wind wears you down...Goat and Starr were great. Feet of snow in the woods!


Good, our night in Waterbury didn't suck either.  Can't wait for the morning!  Been quite a spell since I've skied Stowe


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 29, 2022)

Sharpen em up...


----------



## machski (Mar 29, 2022)

Have the speedsters and biggers with to be ready for all conditions.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 29, 2022)

machski said:


> Good, our night in Waterbury didn't suck either.  Can't wait for the morning!  Been quite a spell since I've skied Stowe


Stowe is a great mountain, lots of fun to be had….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

KS and Kendo.in the schnozz dive woods..


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 30, 2022)

Another day in the life of a PowChaser…


----------



## kendo (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks KS for a great day ripping up the mtn.  

Outstanding conditions.  Wall to wall deep coverage.  Mansfield really skied great.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 30, 2022)

you guys are my heros....

Looks amazing!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Come on up...after this 2 day schnozzle event it should be spring skiing till the 17th


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2022)

Would worry after the next 2 days that the days over the weekend don’t warm up enough after a freeze at night.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

There is that....we shall see.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Skis all fixed up..2 delaminated tails..and 1 core shot...so ill be there regardless


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2022)

White Claw? Hand over your man card...


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> White Claw? Hand over your man card...


I'm on the Trulys at home.  Calorie saver.  When I'm eating out I do beer and cocktails.  It's emasculating but I lost my man card long ago.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Got to lose some weight..fit into the racing leathers...beer doesnt help


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Drank enough Walrus IPA in JH to kill a Walrus..


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 30, 2022)

Edd said:


> I'm on the Trulys at home.  Calorie saver.  When I'm eating out I do beer and cocktails.  It's emasculating but I lost my man card long ago.


vodka on the rocks


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Stoli vanilla is ok
But nothing beats an old fashion..


----------



## machski (Mar 30, 2022)

Today did not stink.  What a great day on the mountain.  I should have hiked, this line looked prime from all the ripping being done in it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Think i saw you flying around out there..there werent many of us today.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Maybe in goat yesterday..


----------



## machski (Mar 31, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Maybe in goat yesterday..


Several times down that and Starr.  Starr seemed to have held the better snow post Tuesday wind.  But Chin Clip woods won for best snow, likely as the Gondi didn't run Tuesday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 31, 2022)

Yup..havent been in CC woods yet.
Finding my way around now...
Eyeballing goat woods yesterday..looks sporty in there...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 31, 2022)

I am aware that a lot of people know where where some of the glades are.  I still do not think it’s a good idea to promote the areas on the internet.  They get trashed enough already!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 31, 2022)

The 40 people on this site know exactly where those places just mentioned are and how to get to them...


----------



## machski (Mar 31, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I am aware that a lot of people know where where some of the glades are.  I still do not think it’s a good idea to promote the areas on the internet.  They get trashed enough already!


Well, when I see Patrol going in with a sled in the OB u patrolled areas, well, they really are not unknown areas that are hush hush IMHO.  YMMV.  Not to mention everything just mentioned hasn't changed since I last skied Stowe over 2 decades ago.  No secret where the just off trail stuff is.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 31, 2022)

I agree with everything said.  With that being the case IMO I still don’t think it’s a good idea to post on the internet.  Even if 10 more people over time find out it’s 10 to manny IMO.  Just putting it out there.  BTW I saw you in the woods yesterday we were both in there at the same time.  We might have ridden the Gondi together.  You are correct that is where the best snow was yesterday!!!!


----------



## kendo (Mar 31, 2022)

Yesterday capped my season with outstanding conditions and a ton of vert skied. 

Didn't get out on the mixed bag today and headed home instead.  Will keep an eye on the weather thru the 17th, just in case.

Great year on the best terrain in VT!


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 31, 2022)

kendo said:


> Yesterday capped my season with outstanding conditions and a ton of vert skied.
> 
> Didn't get out on the mixed bag today and headed home instead.  Will keep an eye on the weather thru the 17th, just in case.
> 
> Great year on the best terrain in VT!


I’m sure there will be some nice spring days to be had.  Yesterday was a nice day for sure!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bagged it today...needed a day off..this week ahead...who knows...


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 31, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Bagged it today...needed a day off..this week ahead...who knows...


Tomorrow looks tough big temp swing early morning.  Could be solid up top maybe ok further down in elevation…


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 31, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stoli vanilla is ok
> But nothing beats an old fashion..


If you are trying to lose weight, go manhattan instead.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 1, 2022)

Report looks crappy today..going to snow tonight...sooooo.....saturday it is.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 1, 2022)

Snowing..2 inches so far..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Damn.....winter has returned again..


----------



## kendo (Apr 2, 2022)

Lookout powder cam looks great for April 2...   Don't forget tomorrow is your last day for a KS selfie with the _STOWE _sign!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

Now your talking!!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Lol
Mystery solved


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

beautiful in there


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

It was


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2022)

You guys need to get a room or at least just private message each other.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Or we could talk about lift maintenance..or vail sux...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> You guys need to get a room or at least just private message each other.


been there tried that, we prefer public displays of affection


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Or we could talk about lift maintenance..or vail sux...


You think Vail sucks more then I do!!!!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

On another note considering the lack of snow this year it’s pretty incredible that we can be riding in the woods this late in the season.  We have been blessed the past 6 weeks or so…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Vail..there may be hope..we shall see..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Woods got the goods..


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2022)

Snow makes you forget that vail sucks.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Snow makes you forget that vail sucks.


Fair


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like we could have more snow coming later in the week!!!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 2, 2022)

I had such a good time last week im heading back up monday and tuesday this wek to clean up and possibly end my season


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm heading up Monday and Tuesday as well. First time all season. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 3, 2022)

Bagging it today..mon thru wed looks good..after that..maybe not so much..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 3, 2022)

Holds up...place is covered.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 3, 2022)

Good morning session today.  Great coverage snow was soft but not mashed potatoes.  Next few days will be good.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 3, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Bagging it today..mon thru wed looks good..after that..maybe not so much..


the snow report for Thursday thru Sat indicates a bunch of snow again?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 3, 2022)

Stowes site does..weather channels show rain..???
Staying at Stowe..so nose out the door thursday ...we shall see..


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 3, 2022)

That is what open snow is showing........


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Snowin a little..picked up a big inch...time to go..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

I think spring is bypassing us..its like february up here.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

Going up tomorrow, looks like great conditions for April


----------



## machski (Apr 4, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I think spring is bypassing us..its like february up here.View attachment 53963View attachment 53964


Well, except for the big wet area in the foreground of your first pic


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Well......
Even the top of liftline and Starr are open...
Have to check out Goat now..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Getting kerplunked...Showed a guy from Maryland who is doing a daytrip around...the entrance to Goat was a bit sporty...might need some p tex. Everything is in good shape now...


----------



## kendo (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm watching the conditions and weather and would like to get another day or two in.  7 hrs one way, is a bit too far for an overnite trip & back (except for maybe Kusty!) and I've got to be local later in the week ... but I'm trying to talk myself into it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Thurs fri do not look good..weekend might work out if it snows..or does nothing..
Im watching too...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomorrow and wednesday definately good


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 4, 2022)

Tomorrow looks prime, hoping they keep what they had today open.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 4, 2022)

It all will prolly be open..front 4 were covered..hayride was in great shape..gondi side as well.
We're past mashed stage into corn now!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 4, 2022)

Hayride was a hoot today, actually every thing was.  Tomorrow and Wednesday look prime spring riding!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Another


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 5, 2022)

Goat is greaaaat


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Yup..though i did it from lower down...as well as Starr. 
Front 4 were good!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 5, 2022)

Front Four are all prime right now. First time I’ve seen the top entrances open this year.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Its been open a few times...after the storms. 
National drop in was open..that is rare.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Got to love stowes weather report


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 5, 2022)

Even if it’s somewhat accurate that would be the bomb!!!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Possible for the top of the mt...
Only 1 way to know..


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 5, 2022)

Have to show to know!!!!


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 5, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Its been open a few times...after the storms.
> National drop in was open..that is rare.


I've only seen Upper Liftline opened once or twice, that one is always closed too. Spruce Line doesn't open very often either. I did ski National Drop-In once, it was a sheet of ice the day I skied it.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 5, 2022)

Great couple days.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Upper liftline was open more this season than ive ever seen it...
All the front 4 tops where open..wonder what the change is?
Maybe vail is loosening up a bit. Bring back the old Stowe.


----------



## urungus (Apr 5, 2022)

Should have had an AZ convention today @ Stowe.  Really nice day.

Went down (I hesitate to use the term “skied”) the top of Starr for the first time today.  I must really suck because I had literally 5 patrollers following me as I slowly made my way down, repeatedly asking me if I am OK, etc … LOL … Hey it’s a tough trail and thanks to the good coverage of “hero snow” I was able to remain upright the whole time . Next time I’ll try to link a few more turns…


----------



## urungus (Apr 5, 2022)

Also went down Bypass for first time today.  At the tricky steep section in the middle of the run, it looked like the (skiers) right fork would be the easiest but that turned out not to be the case


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 6, 2022)

urungus said:


> Should have had an AZ convention today @ Stowe.  Really nice day.
> 
> Went down (I hesitate to use the term “skied”) the top of Starr for the first time today.  I must really suck because I had literally 5 patrollers following me as I slowly made my way down, repeatedly asking me if I am OK, etc … LOL … Hey it’s a tough trail and thanks to the good coverage of “hero snow” I was able to remain upright the whole time . Next time I’ll try to link a few more turns…
> 
> ...


I was on Starr when the patrol posse came by. They were ripping. It skied nicely once in, bit rough at the top as usual. May have seen you? Didn't do Bypass, pretty rare good run on that, for my skills anyway. Great day overall.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 6, 2022)

Its funny..we where all there...never saw each other.
AZ. anonymous zone..lol


----------



## snoseek (Apr 6, 2022)

I planned on going up there but wanted to possibly close my season out at cannon instead. Was a great couple days all around


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 6, 2022)

Im debating today..kind of shot...61 days.
Its frozen up there now.. prolly around noon it will be back to spring snow...


----------



## urungus (Apr 6, 2022)

chuckstah said:


> I was on Starr when the patrol posse came by. They were ripping. It skied nicely once in, bit rough at the top as usual. May have seen you?


i started down Starr at around 2pm so if you saw an old guy gingerly stepping down the top around then, that was probably me.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 6, 2022)

I was on Starr yesterday too, with 6 or so ski patrol on it with me, looking in much better form than me. Saw them go down several other times too, as if they were doing laps on it. I thought Goat was good too, but never saw them in there. Hayride and Liftline were also nonstop spring fun.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

I saw the patrol train on Lord going to the entrance of Starr. They were out in force yesterday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 6, 2022)

urungus said:


> i started down Starr at around 2pm so if you saw an old guy gingerly stepping down the top around then, that was probably me.


I talked to an older guy in the middle of national..said he just did goat and had done starr..said " like a tourist"  lol


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 6, 2022)

Great morning session today.  Snow was a bit firm at the top for the first coup[le of runs.  !/3 of the way down soft from the start.  By 915 it was soft all the way down with blue sky.  Hayride was fun today!  It’s been a great 6 weeks.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 8, 2022)

If it doesnt stop raining soon..im building an ark.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 8, 2022)

How is the 4-9 inches of fresh snow?


Kingslug20 said:


> Got to love stowes weather reportView attachment 53979


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 8, 2022)

Wonder where they get their info..more like 4 inches of ice
Im out...
But they still have enough to make it till closing day.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 8, 2022)

All models do show snow for tomorrow and Sunday with temps dropping.  Keep our toes crossed…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 9, 2022)

Raining at home..im kind of done with this rain thing..


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 9, 2022)

Sucks, was raining hard at the mountain this morning.   Not a fun 4 days


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 9, 2022)

Nope...maybe monday..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 9, 2022)

Let it snow all day Sunday...then maybe monday worth it...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 9, 2022)

Lots of rain in the forecast for the upcoming week


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 9, 2022)

This sux!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 9, 2022)

Monday looks good..im going...


----------



## snoseek (Apr 9, 2022)

Im closing it out at Stowe on Monday. Looks like a good day to end it. I gotta get back to work


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 9, 2022)

I’m going to give it a try tomorrow and for sure on Monday.  Need to get more turns in since this is the last week and I am closing in on 1.2 mil vertical


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

Monday looks good but cold and not warming up at all.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 10, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Monday looks good but cold and not warming up at all.


Looks mid 40s to me


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

Yup..right..was looking at the early morning hourly report...
Ok..good to go..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

They hired a poet


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

Well wadda you know..dumping at Stowe.
Tomorrow is a go..couldnt today..


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 10, 2022)

Great morning session.  It was a blizzard for a couple hrs this morning.  The woods were excellent today.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

Sitting in the Mattrrhorn..still snowing..


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 10, 2022)

Why are you sitting there instead of being on the mountain?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Well wadda you know..dumping at Stowe.
> Tomorrow is a go..couldnt today..


Took my snows off yesterday. Therefore…it snows.
Don’t know if SB or Stowe for tomorrow.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 10, 2022)

Stowe has significantly more snow then SB


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 10, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Why are you sitting there instead of being on the mountain?


My wife came back from ct..so no skiing today...sat in the house for 4 days watching it rain...and if course it snows today..so we checked on the condo..checked out a house listed at stowe for the hell of it..then beers and burgers at the bar...
Tomorrow will have to do.
Shes done skiing


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Stowe has significantly more snow then SB


I know, wanted to make it there at least one day this year but Stowe is probably the better option.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 10, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> I know, wanted to make it there at least one day this year but Stowe is probably the better option.


I think you need to follow the snow


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 10, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I think you need to follow the snow


I think you may be correct


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 11, 2022)

Here be snow


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Apr 11, 2022)

Another Epic day….


----------



## skiur (Apr 11, 2022)

Looks quite nice, certainly not epic.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 11, 2022)

skiur said:


> Looks quite nice, certainly not epic.


Guess that depends on how you define epic


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 12, 2022)

Ending on a pow day?  That would be a fun way to end the season.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Ending on a pow day?  That would be a fun way to end the season.  View attachment 54084


I think theres a higher chance of the Easter bunny being real than that coming to fruition.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

Remember last year 4/16,17 storm at K dumped15 inches ..i do.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> I think theres a higher chance of the Easter bunny being real than that coming to fruition.


I seriously don't know what service Vail uses for their weather feed...but it doesn't align with any of the major models or any actual forecasts that I can find.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Remember last year 4/16,17 storm at K dumped15 inches ..i do.


Not saying it’s impossible. More the fact that the Stowe forecast on EpicMix has been showing storms that never come to fruition all season.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

I agree..I have no idea where they get info. I think they make it up.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Not saying it’s impossible. More the fact that the Stowe forecast on EpicMix has been showing storms that never come to fruition all season.



Precisely. Or they'll take a weather system that will generate a chance of some elevation dependent snow showers of a couple inches and turn it into a prediction for "heavy snow".


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

So people show up...


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 12, 2022)

Thats exactly the kind of psychological bs Vail would pull. Next they’ll trademark “Mansfield Magic” and put it on shirts sold at a pop up next to the egregiously placed Stowe sign off the Gondi.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

And mansfield medly...


----------



## kendo (Apr 12, 2022)

looks like Stowe.com's weather feed is from OpenSnow:


 


If you go to OpenSnow, the forecast displayed is for a 'mid mountain' elevation . . .  _Forecast Elev: 2,460ft   |   Base Elev: 1,280ft  |  Summit Elev: 3,640ft _ while the feed for the Stowe website uses the Summit and Base elevation data.


----------



## urungus (Apr 12, 2022)

Hmm, I am seeing 3” forecast for sat-sun on OpenSnow


----------



## urungus (Apr 12, 2022)

Wonder how they expect people to get to Starr


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

Through the trees...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 12, 2022)

I believe in the Easter Bunny.  We will see on Sunday.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 12, 2022)

Yesterday the front four was open from the top


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I believe in the Easter Bunny.  We will see on Sunday.


----------



## kendo (Apr 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I believe in the Easter Bunny.  We will see on Sunday.


if he sees his shadow, we get 6 more weeks of snow...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

Im in


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hmm.tomorrow morning looks good..may have to pay a visit
Friday as well...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 12, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Precisely. Or they'll take a weather system that will generate a chance of some elevation dependent snow showers of a couple inches and turn it into a prediction for "heavy snow".


My 30 year experience tells me they are accurate more times then not.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Im in


Second that


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> My 30 year experience tells me they are accurate more times then not.


Vail hasn't owned Stowe for 30 years. Prior to the acquisition by Vail, the weather information on the website was written manually into the report (and usually only included the forecast for the current day and maybe the next day or so if something was noteworthy) and also included a link to the NWS forecast on the NWS website. They didn't have an automated feed for weather forecast info on the website until Vail moved Stowe's website to the Vail corporate standard platform... The weather forecast info displayed in the automated feed is what a number of us are saying isn't accurate...


----------



## machski (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Thats exactly the kind of psychological bs Vail would pull. Next they’ll trademark “Mansfield Magic” and put it on shirts sold at a pop up next to the egregiously placed Stowe sign off the Gondi.


Well, when we were out at Breck and CB, Vail's weather forecast for there came in WAY LOW consistently with snowfall totals.  So perhaps if they brought the same model East it has become confused with the crazy NE weather patterns and gone to the extreme snowfall side


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2022)

Stowe's weather reports and snow totals come from Scott Braaten.  I have been following this guy for years.  He is certainly a good guy to watch as he really understands the micro climates of the spine.  That is why when Hovercraft was using the internet snow forecasts, I asked what Braaten was saying.  If Scott is thinking snow then there is a good chance he is more right than wrong.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Stowe's weather reports and snow totals come from Scott Braaten.  I have been following this guy for years.  He is certainly a good guy to watch as he really understands the micro climates of the spine.  That is why when Hovercraft was using the internet snow forecasts, I asked what Braaten was saying.  If Scott is thinking snow then there is a good chance he is more right than wrong.


They used to come from Scott. Is he still on the payroll after the Vail acquisition? I agree he knows his shit when it comes to Mt Mansfield weather, but the problem is at least the weather forecast section on their website comes from a custom automated feed from Opensnow. If Scott is still providing info, then that's probably whatever is mentioned in the text of the Snow Reporter's Notes section on the Stowe conditions page. The following part though is what a bunch of us question (because it is coming from the same service Vail uses at all their resorts and isn't coming from a dedicated local person like Scott that understands the microclimate and hyper-local weather of Mansfield):


----------



## Hawk (Apr 13, 2022)

He used to have a facebook Page called Braatencast but I don't think he updates it regularly.
He skis most days.  Kingslug and hovercraft should get to know him.....but they are probably too busy taking pics to be bothered.  LOL


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2022)

Hawk said:


> He used to have a facebook Page called Braatencast but I don't think he updates it regularly.
> He skis most days.  Kingslug and hovercraft should get to know him.....but they are probably too busy taking pics to be bothered.  LOL


He still has the Facebook page. But he only tends to post when there's something noteworthy and substantial to mention. I feel like this year he's posted less than usual...perhaps the overall below average weather this year put a damper on his spirits.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Another good day..decided to keep going as long as possible..which will be Friday probably. Never got too warm so the snow was perfect. Even got to rescue a kid who slid off the trail down into a tree well. That was interesting.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Forgot my phone in the truck..so heres a pic from the lot..got to have at least one pic


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 13, 2022)

Hawk said:


> He used to have a facebook Page called Braatencast but I don't think he updates it regularly.
> He skis most days.  Kingslug and hovercraft should get to know him.....but they are probably too busy taking pics to be bothered.  LOL


Pic’s are good, we would even take a pic of you when you visit…..


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Apr 13, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


>


Yes, even you.  But I must say, not sure I could do a better pic, your a handsome dude,  I think KS might be jealous of you!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 13, 2022)

Dont recall seeing a grinch skiing around ...


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 13, 2022)

Just gotta look deeper in the woods  
The elusive slug is hard to spot too


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 13, 2022)

A 6 foot tall blue one...
Ill be there friday...then some days at K


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2022)

I skied Stowe for years.  Before Epic, big expensive houses and condos, lift lines or glitzy people.  Skied with the SkiVT-L peeps a few times.  I actually first skied there when the single chair was around and they gave you wool poncho's on cold days.  Anybody remeber that?  It was a far better place then with a huge blue collar crowd that partied in the lot under the gondi.  We frequently ended the day with a run down the Bruce trail to the Matterhorn.  I miss those days.  But I traded it for Sugarbush and I have to say I do not regret the swap.  Much more layed back with a great vibe and super people.  I have a place right on the hill which I could never do at Stowe.  I loved my time at Stowe and still ski there once every couple of years.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

I was eyeballing one of the little houses next to the sugarcube at SB...either was sold or they gave up..
Would have been cool..
I do like the vibe at SB better than Stowe..but like mansfield more fo skiing.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

If I was a weekend skier I’d pick SB over Stowe for the lift setup and to avoid the Mountain Road clusterf**k. When it comes to actual skiing and snowfall gotta go with Stowe personally.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

I know families have a much harder time wrangling everyone up early...
Ive never sat in a minute of traffic yet..i get there before 7 and leave before 3...but uts become a huge problem thst SB does not have..


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

Early slug gets the worm…
That is the key though, just get there ~hour early and leave ~hour early.
Still sucks how much traffic the road gets though and Pow days are a whole nother story.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2022)

Me neither.  I get up, eat, boot up and ski down.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

Then its funny all the FB criers complaining of no parking..on a saturday at 10...over and over


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

The FB gapers will never learn…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

But maybe...it will push for better driving and parking...squeeky wheel syndrome..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

And wheres all the rain that was predicted..would if went skiing instead of working in the garage for 8 hours...
Not that i want rain..
Ok. Here it is....


----------



## cdskier (Apr 14, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> And wheres all tge rain that was predicted..woukd if went skiing instead of working in the garage for 8 hours...
> Not that i want rain..


The rain is coming later this afternoon/evening/tonight when the front moves through. Not particularly surprising based on the forecasts I was looking at. I expected the morning through at least early afternoon to be relatively dry.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> And wheres all tge rain that was predicted..woukd if went skiing instead of working in the garage for 8 hours...
> Not that i want rain..


Doing a house in the Catskills…it’s dumping down here right now


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 14, 2022)

Just started pouring in williston.
Friggin F35 jets have been flying over the house non stop for days...practicing???


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

And..another great day. Everything open has great coverage...moguls all over liftline. Sux they have to close Sunday.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Apr 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I was eyeballing one of the little houses next to the sugarcube at SB...either was sold or they gave up..
> Would have been cool..
> I do like the vibe at SB better than Stowe..but like mansfield more fo skiing.


from what I understand, that Sugarcube house sold for well over asking price!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Looked like it needed...everything.
But hey..your next to Sugar Bush heli skiing!


----------



## urungus (Apr 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Then its funny all the FB criers complaining of no parking..on a saturday at 10...over and over


Thinking about Going to Stowe for one last hurrah, have the weekend crowds died down at this point in the season ?  Or do I still need to get there at 7am ?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Parking lot was pretty full today..i got there at 8 no prob.
Tough to say as Stowe has some of the best conditions right now. Get there early..cant hurt.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Snow and schnozzle on the way for sat,sun...


----------



## urungus (Apr 15, 2022)

Saw this on Stowes conditions report

Easter Sunrise Service: Join us Sunday morning for our annual Easter Sunrise Service hosted by the Stowe Community Church at the top of the Mount Mansfield Gondola. The Gondola will begin loading the public at 4:30 AM for a complimentary ride to the top. The last Gondola cabin will be loaded at 5:40 AM sharp, so all guests can reach the top prior to the service starting. Following the service, guests can ski or ride down Perry Merrill (conditions permitting) and all foot passengers will be downloaded. Due to grooming operations taking place just prior to the service starting, there is no uphill travel allowed to access the service. All guests must ride the Gondola to the top. We hope to see you there


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

Thats pretty cool. Early as heck though.


----------



## urungus (Apr 15, 2022)

FWIW, the lower half of Perry Merrill (below Rim Rock) was in great shape on Monday


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

urungus said:


> Thinking about Going to Stowe for one last hurrah, have the weekend crowds died down at this point in the season ?  Or do I still need to get there at 7am ?


The parking lot has been empty all week, There never has been more then 10 to 20 people at the most in line.  Most of the time it has been ride right on.   it looks a bit full as they let the staff park there now.  Yo can get there anytime you want.  It’s been that way for the past 3 weeks including weekends


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

Beautiful day in the hood.  Took the obligatory pic for you hawk


----------



## Tonyr (Apr 15, 2022)

urungus said:


> Saw this on Stowes conditions report
> 
> Easter Sunrise Service: Join us Sunday morning for our annual Easter Sunrise Service hosted by the Stowe Community Church at the top of the Mount Mansfield Gondola. The Gondola will begin loading the public at 4:30 AM for a complimentary ride to the top. The last Gondola cabin will be loaded at 5:40 AM sharp, so all guests can reach the top prior to the service starting. Following the service, guests can ski or ride down Perry Merrill (conditions permitting) and all foot passengers will be downloaded. Due to grooming operations taking place just prior to the service starting, there is no uphill travel allowed to access the service. All guests must ride the Gondola to the top. We hope to see you there



Last year they surprised everyone and left the Gondola running until 2.30 or so leaving that part of the mountain, which is normally closed the last weekend, opened for everyone to enjoy. I hope they surprise everyone again this year.


----------



## machski (Apr 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> And..another great day. Everything open has great coverage...moguls all over liftline. Sux they have to close Sunday.  View attachment 54121View attachment 54122View attachment 54123View attachment 54124


They don't "have to".  Broomfield says so


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

Hasn’t Easter weekend always been Stowes closing date?
Might have something to do with NFS land or animal migrations.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

It’s always the third weekend of the month, their lease with the state stipulates that.  Nothing to do with Vail…….


----------



## kendo (Apr 15, 2022)

Great pics guys.  Great season.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Killington still good.. the season continues,!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

When it’s all said and done it has been a great season.  Two days left to go with some snow on the way!!!!


----------



## kendo (Apr 15, 2022)

Still have snow tires on but not going to make it back up.  Thinking next year (in addition to early season trips) to relo up there for all of Mar thru Apr close.  Ski mornings and work afternoons.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

kendo said:


> Still have snow tires on but not going to make it back up.  Thinking next year (in addition to early season trips) to relo up there for all of Mar thru Apr close.  Ski mornings and work afternoons.


Thats a good plan.


----------



## machski (Apr 15, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> It’s always the third weekend of the month, their lease with the state stipulates that.  Nothing to do with Vail…….


That wasn't the case in the 80's and 90's, I remember several seasons then that went into first week of May.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Killington still good.. the season continues,!


After the Tuesday & Wednesday snow there will be good skinning to be had as well!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 15, 2022)

machski said:


> That wasn't the case in the 80's and 90's, I remember several seasons then that went into first week of May.


I do not remember that,   Maybe the lease expired and it changed on the renewal.  As long as I have been going it has ended on the third weekend, when I asked about it years ago that was what I was told.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 15, 2022)

Great spring day today. No blue slug sightings.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 15, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I do not remember that,   Maybe the lease expired and it changed on the renewal.  As long as I have been going it has ended on the third weekend, when I asked about it years ago that was what I was told.


In 2016 they closed April 24th (which was the 4th weekend in April). 2017 it was April 23rd (again the 4th weekend). 2007 was April 29th. Those are the relatively recent closing dates that were beyond the 3rd weekend of April. 3rd weekend is definitely the most common even under previous ownership, but there certainly are times they went longer in the not too distant past.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Killington still good.. the season continues,!


Be at K 4/20 lookin like a storm is comin…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 15, 2022)

Yup..


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Yesterday was a perfect day at Stowe!  The top snow stake depth is at 50” last year at this time it was 11”.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 16, 2022)

cdskier said:


> In 2016 they closed April 24th (which was the 4th weekend in April). 2017 it was April 23rd (again the 4th weekend). 2007 was April 29th. Those are the relatively recent closing dates that were beyond the 3rd weekend of April. 3rd weekend is definitely the most common even under previous ownership, but there certainly are times they went longer in the not too distant past.


I stand corrected.  Memory is the first to go they say….  Anyway I got curious and looked up the lease. I was misinformed as the lease has no restrictions when they have to shut down.  it was an interesting read.  Here it is…


			https://auditor.vermont.gov/sites/auditor/files/files/reports/ski-leases/Stowe-Mountain-Resort-Lease.pdf


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 16, 2022)

Here is a report from the state on how outdated the leases are in the state of VT.  I am not an attorney but it seems like part of the rent is based on ticket sales prior to the surge in passes to multiple resorts.  So how does the state get money from all the epic passes or Ikon passes sold?


			https://auditor.vermont.gov/sites/auditor/files/files/reports/ski-leases/Final-SAO-Report-on-Ski-Resort-Leases.pdf


----------



## Granite1 (Apr 16, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I stand corrected.  Memory is the first to go they say….  Anyway I got curious and looked up the lease. I was misinformed as the lease has no restrictions when they have to shut down.  it was an interesting read.  Here it is…
> 
> 
> https://auditor.vermont.gov/sites/auditor/files/files/reports/ski-leases/Stowe-Mountain-Resort-Lease.pdf


Memory is the second thing to go. I can't remember what the first thing is though.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 16, 2022)

Sooooo...they can stay open...too bad they won't...
And liftline would be the perfect N VT superstar...


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 16, 2022)

Liftline is a more interesting trail than Superstar as well imo


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Amazing more snow this morning


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 16, 2022)

Of course..im in ct.....kingslug effect...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 16, 2022)

The K report is looking better


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 16, 2022)

Snow all day at sugarbush (1/3 of the way up)


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Stowe has stayed open a few times into May over the years but last few years if mid ish April. Staying open later is not a money maker and is why many others close when there’s still snow on the slopes.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 16, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> Yesterday was a perfect day at Stowe!  The top snow stake depth is at 50” last year at this time it was 11”.


It's been a good run since mid march for N VT.  The snow stake was tracking 20-21 winter until that point.  Still well below average though. 

March 21 might have been the shittiest march of all time


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> Stowe has stayed open a few times into May over the years but last few years if mid ish April. Staying open later is not a money maker and is why many others close when there’s still snow on the slopes.


I'll make the argument that it increases the value of a pass. People want to have options till the bitter end and if vail wants to charge more and not lowball all they have to do is have one early season place and one late season one. In the grand scheme of things it's not gonna break the bank.

I guess I'll be skiing jay this week...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 16, 2022)

They are going to run the Gondi  after the service from 730am until 12pm  tomorrow.


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 16, 2022)

Awesome!  Thanks for posting


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2022)

stowe just implemented paid weekend parking in all lots except for cc and toll house for next season! exceptions for 4+ carpools


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 18, 2022)

Where did you see that?


----------



## Hawk (Apr 18, 2022)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2022)

A letter from the GM:

I’m Bobby Murphy, general manager here at Stowe Mountain Resort, and I’d like to share an update on a topic that’s been on a lot of people’s minds this season.  

We are proud to be a popular destination for skiing and riding, but we recognize that traffic is a key challenge. I’ve been asked what we can do to improve the flow of guests into and out of the resort. What can we do to help reduce traffic congestion, increase carpooling, and increase the use of public transit to the resort? How can our operations help change behavior? In response to this, Stowe Mountain Resort will implement a new parking plan for the 2022-23 winter season which includes free and paid parking, new payment strategies and special incentives for those who choose to carpool.  

Parking will remain free at all lots Monday through Thursday during non-holiday periods, and at all lots after 2pm. Paid parking will be implemented Friday through Sunday and holidays at all lots, except at the Cross Country Center and Toll House area lots which will remain free seven days a week.  Free parking will also be offered at all times in all lots to cars arriving with four or more guests, which we hope encourages carpooling. Additionally, payment can be made via a smartphone app or on-site kiosks to help ensure faster, more efficient parking, especially at our busiest times.

By encouraging more people to use public transport, carpool or visit during non-peak times, we hope to move congestion off of the two-lane road leading to the resort and from our main lots. 

In addition, we are ramping up our partnership with Green Mountain Transit, with proceeds from our paid parking going toward additional buses and capacity as well as toward our own resort shuttle system to improve public transportation in and around the resort.  

We thank you for your understanding as we strive to create smoother arrivals and departures at our resort. We’ll be releasing additional details about the plan soon.  

Thank you,  

Bobby


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2022)

It sucks at first. Figure out if they're going to offer some season parking passes (they typically will in a not so publicized manor) and get one if you can. 

Made a positive difference on all but a few days all season at Mount Snow from my experience. Helped "divert" some Epic passholders who didn't want to pay for parking, which was a de factor way to reduce peal crowds without limiting access. Also let me park very close all season long, even if I was running a bit late.

Let 2nd year of paid parking bitching begin!


----------



## Hawk (Apr 18, 2022)

No that sucks in general.  Regular weekenders have to deal with a crowding problem produced by the cheap pass and now will have to pay more to ski to fix the problem.  Well unless you car pool or switch to midweek.  I hope that never happens at Sugarbush.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2022)

drjeff said:


> It sucks at first. Figure out if they're going to offer some season parking passes (they typically will in a not so publicized manor) and get one if you can.
> 
> Made a positive difference on all but a few days all season at Mount Snow from my experience. Helped "divert" some Epic passholders who didn't want to pay for parking, which was a de factor way to reduce peal crowds without limiting access. Also let me park very close all season long, even if I was running a bit late.
> 
> Let 2nd year of paid parking bitching begin!



Except for the fact that there have been numerous reports on here that Mt Snow had days where there was no shuttle available from the free lots

IMO, if they can't staff the shuttle, paid parking should be waived for the day.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2022)

Such a bullshit money grab.
Not gonna do a damn thing about traffic.
The only people it benefits are weekenders with too much money to burn.
Sorry Dr. Jeff but you’re exactly who they’re trying to get money from, doesn’t effect you but effects us poors. Not coming at you either it definitely is nice for the wealthier patrons of Epic resorts but it’s unnecessary bs that doesn’t help anyone else or alleviate traffic issues. Also its de facto for future references.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2022)

Wanna reiterate I’m not trying to attack you Doc but you’re seeing this through your privilege goggles. 
I understand a company’s goal is to make money but Vail has this bs rhetoric of inclusivity and equality and this is the opposite. A few rows of premier parking is one thing but when entire lots are its excessive gaper catering money grabs.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2022)

so... about improving the toll house parking and lift access situation?


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 18, 2022)

Sucks for someone like me…. Ski solo like 90% of the time and weekends. I also don’t think it fixes the structural challenges they have with mountain road being the only way in and out and limited parking. Will this really help alleviate traffic on those bad days? I’m dubious. Would prefer they figured out a way to make toll house more usable for parking and skiing.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 18, 2022)

I have a friend that has one of those old houses at the toll House base and I stayed there a few times.  That lift is dreadful but it will be free to park there.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2022)

As an added note I work weekends all winter so this doesn’t even effect me but its not right if they aren’t going to take tangible steps to improve the shuttle experience and the Toll House area.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2022)

Hawk said:


> I have a friend that has one of those old houses at the toll House base and I stayed there a few times.  That lift is dreadful but it will be free to park there.



that lift is purely sisyphusian.

a lift that runs a seemingly infinite distance while gaining minimal elevation. 

personal purgatory stuff.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 18, 2022)

90% of the time I ride solo as well.  Will do nothing for the traffic IMO, plus they make the announcement without telling you how much parking will cost.  Toll house lift is ridiculous thats not a real solution to use that to get free parking.  Paid parking screws locals plus a money grab from out of state people!!!!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2022)

Pure money grab...this really doesn't do much to actually "fix" the problem. Are people going to suddenly start carpooling together with neighbors (that may or may not even ski the same schedule)? I somehow doubt it. Now the "free" lots will be filled up before most people even get to the mountain.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> 90% of the time I ride solo as well.  Will do nothing for the traffic IMO, plus they make the announcement without telling you how much parking will cost.  Toll house lift is ridiculous thats not a real solution to use that to get free parking.  Paid parking screws locals plus a money grab from out of state people!!!!



this also assumes they will run toll house as early as they run the forerunner. otherwise you're stuck down there!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 18, 2022)

Perhaps I should move this to the "VAIL SUCKS" thread?

No surprise that the "solution" to the traffic issue is for Vail to charge more money.


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 18, 2022)

The other thing with pushing more people to park at the cross country center is the proximity to Harlow hill… more people making that left, more people likely getting stuck causing traffic.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 18, 2022)

All i can say is...
Those motherfuckers!


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Apr 18, 2022)

drjeff said:


> It sucks at first. Figure out if they're going to offer some season parking passes (they typically will in a not so publicized manor) and get one if you can.
> 
> Made a positive difference on all but a few days all season at Mount Snow from my experience. Helped "divert" some Epic passholders who didn't want to pay for parking, which was a de factor way to reduce peal crowds without limiting access. Also let me park very close all season long, even if I was running a bit late.
> 
> Let 2nd year of paid parking bitching begin!


out of curiosity, how much does mt. snow pay for parking? what kind of money are we talking here?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> A letter from the GM:
> 
> I’m Bobby Murphy, general manager here at Stowe Mountain Resort, and I’d like to share an update on a topic that’s been on a lot of people’s minds this season.
> 
> ...


Let the screaming begin.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 18, 2022)

Vail is predictable.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Apr 18, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Vail is predictable.


I meant to ask how much does mt. snow charge for parking!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> this also assumes they will run toll house as early as they run the forerunner. otherwise you're stuck down there!


I bet Vail depends more on the shuttles rather than running the lift early in the day over there...which when the Toll House area doesn't have enough snow to open early/late season they're going to have to do as well anyway. Will they have enough shuttle capacity for this? Does Stowe have their own shuttles between the lots? Or do they just depend on the GMT buses that run from town? If the latter, that just gives Stowe a way to deflect the problem further when people complain that the shuttles aren't sufficient to meet the demand. And of course if there's traffic on the road between the free lots and the main base area, that impacts the shuttles too.


----------



## slatham (Apr 18, 2022)

Stowe has a serious and dangerous traffic issue that must be addressed. But the devil is in the details, especially as it pertains to the shuttle. From a Podcast with Solitude COO, paid parking revenue goes to pay for shuttles, no profit, so this might not be the "money grab" some are claiming. But is that the case with Stowe? Is there additional/adequate satellite parking for the shuttle? Are all the nearby hotels and Inns serviced? Is it reliable? Does Toll House run and have coverage on key weekends/holidays? Longer term, does the lift get upgraded?

But unlike Mt Snow, this is a problem needing a solution.


----------



## MikeDeJ (Apr 18, 2022)

Shredmonkey254 said:


> I meant to ask how much does mt. snow charge for parking!


$30 or $15 on weekends depending on the lot.  $15 during the week, (the $30 weekend lots are $15 midweek, the $15 weekends are free duirng the week) with more free lots during the week.  The BS part (it is all BS but) is the season parking pass was never offered to the public.  It was offered to people in the know or people who had the preferred parking pass before, dont know the price becasue it was never offered!!  For a person like me I would have never bought the preffered parking pass before being a 80% of the time midweek skier, it was all free the season before midweek.   Now the game has changed and I have no way to get a pass, total BS.  Not sure I would have bought one, really dont know the price, but I would have been nice if offered to everyone.  So to the Stowe skiers find this info out now.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2022)

slatham said:


> Stowe has a serious and dangerous traffic issue that must be addressed. But the devil is in the details, especially as it pertains to the shuttle. From a Podcast with Solitude COO, paid parking revenue goes to pay for shuttles, no profit, so this might not be the "money grab" some are claiming. But is that the case with Stowe? Is there additional/adequate satellite parking for the shuttle? Are all the nearby hotels and Inns serviced? Is it reliable? Does Toll House run and have coverage on key weekends/holidays? Longer term, does the lift get upgraded?
> 
> But unlike Mt Snow, this is a problem needing a solution.





MikeDeJ said:


> $30 or $15 on weekends depending on the lot.  $15 during the week, (the $30 weekend lots are $15 midweek, the $15 weekends are free duirng the week) with more free lots during the week.  The BS part (it is all BS but) is the season parking pass was never offered to the public.  It was offered to people in the know or people who had the preferred parking pass before, dont know the price becasue it was never offered!!  For a person like me I would have never bought the preffered parking pass before being a 80% of the time midweek skier, it was all free the season before midweek.   Now the game has changed and I have no way to get a pass, total BS.  Not sure I would have bought one, really dont know the price, but I would have been nice if offered to everyone.  So to the Stowe skiers find this info out now.


The season parking pass for Mount Snow last season, good for any of the paid lots, any day of the season, was $399 if I recall correctly. It was either $359 or $369 in prior years.

Think it worked out to about $10 a day for my families car we had the pass linked to (it was a non transferable pass that was assigned to a specific license plate)

Was the 5th or 6th year my family had purchased a parking pass at Mount Snow


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 18, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The season parking pass for Mount Snow last season, good for any of the paid lots, any day of the season, was $399 if I recall correctly. It was either $359 or $369 in prior years.
> 
> Think it worked out to about $10 a day for my families car we had the pass linked to (it was a non transferable pass that was assigned to a specific license plate)
> 
> Was the 5th or 6th year my family had purchased a parking pass at Mount Snow


I thought last year was the first year they had paid parking?


----------



## MikeDeJ (Apr 18, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The season parking pass for Mount Snow last season, good for any of the paid lots, any day of the season, was $399 if I recall correctly. It was either $359 or $369 in prior years.
> 
> Think it worked out to about $10 a day for my families car we had the pass linked to (it was a non transferable pass that was assigned to a specific license plate)
> 
> Was the 5th or 6th year my family had purchased a parking pass at Mount Snow


Thanks Dr Jeff


----------



## MikeDeJ (Apr 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I thought last year was the first year they had paid parking?


The years before it was preffered parking.  The lot close to the lifts at Carinthia and another close lot at the main base, weekend/Holiday only, it was a fine idea that really did not take a lot of spaces, if you wanted to pay you got a great spot but there were plenty of free spots


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 18, 2022)

Understood, thanks for the reply.  Considering they are only charging Friday thru Sunday @ Stowe I wonder if they will even offer a season pass?


----------



## skierinri (Apr 18, 2022)

Stowe was running the quad for employees today. Seems like a nice gesture. Not sure if they always do that. Stayed at the lodge this weekend(Easter tradition) and was considering trying to sneak on the lift for a few runs. Didn’t go through with it.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I thought last year was the first year they had paid parking?


Widespread paid parking, yes. They have had a "preferred parking" (paid) lot which has been immediately behind the main base lodge, for many years now. 

They also had a season or 2, pre COVID, where they had some paid valet parking near the main base lodge as well


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2022)

skierinri said:


> Stowe was running the quad for employees today. Seems like a nice gesture. Not sure if they always do that. Stayed at the lodge this weekend(Easter tradition) and was considering trying to sneak on the lift for a few runs. Didn’t go through with it.


I've seen on a number of social media feeds where Vail spun the lifts for 1 day, if they still had decent snow, for an employee appreciation day the day after the lifts close to the public for the season as a thank you


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2022)

drjeff said:


> I've seen on a number of social media feeds where Vail spun the lifts for 1 day, if they still had decent snow, for an employee appreciation day the day after the lifts close to the public for the season as a thank you


This was/is a tradition at Kirkwood and honestly its glorious and a really good time. Every ski area should do this IMO


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 19, 2022)

They did this at Roundtop, on closing day they closed at 4 and ran the lifts until 9 for employees only with meal provided.


----------



## slatham (Apr 19, 2022)

drjeff said:


> I've seen on a number of social media feeds where Vail spun the lifts for 1 day, if they still had decent snow, for an employee appreciation day the day after the lifts close to the public for the season as a thank you


Stratton diid it.


----------



## machski (Apr 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so... about improving the toll house parking and lift access situation?


Well, they are going to take in a bunch of extra cash.  Seems it should go 100% to this but it won't.


----------



## machski (Apr 19, 2022)

And once again this year, Vail adds a resort into paid parking status AFTER they put their Epic passes on sale for a week or two.  THAT should be illegal and anyone who purchased prior to the announcement should get free parking all season (I have no skin in the game BTW).


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2022)

machski said:


> And once again this year, Vail adds a resort into paid parking status AFTER they put their Epic passes on sale for a week or two.  THAT should be illegal and anyone who purchased prior to the announcement should get free parking all season (I have no skin in the game BTW).


Get what you're saying, but there IS free parking available still at Stowe. And by far and away, Stowe and Mount Snow aren't the only Vail Resorts where there is some paid parking


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2022)

Free parking with a shuttle requirement.  Not the same thing.

I'm with machski.  All of this stuff needs to be announced prior to season pass pricing.  It's not as bad as the crap they pulled at Crotched this winter, but it still is not exactly good customer service.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 19, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Free parking with a shuttle requirement.  Not the same thing.
> 
> I'm with machski.  All of this stuff needs to be announced prior to season pass pricing.  It's not as bad as the crap they pulled at Crotched this winter, but it still is not exactly good customer service.


And there's only a limited amount of free parking spaces. So people that don't get there first thing are not even going to have the option of free parking. I'm sure someone will say "well they should just get there earlier then"...but that's really a BS response (I always get to ski areas early, but I accept the fact that there are plenty of people that don't or can't for one reason or another and I simply don't think they should be automatically penalized for that).


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm curious what the town folk want.  Vail tried to build a satellite parking lot and were denied.  the easy route is to limit days beyond blackouts and frankly I'm surprised they didn't do that with all of the issues this year.  So instead vail decides to charge for parking, which essentially won't limit traffic at all and make more money. 

The bus on the mountain road is incredibly unreliable and often full.   are they going to fund more busses so that the people staying are incentivized to ride the bus?

the damn parking garage is the answer whether people like or not.  I'm never letting this go...


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 19, 2022)

Mountain road traffc was an issue pre-vail and losing the spruce parking also made things tougher… but vail offering such a discounted product only exacerbated the issue. 

I’ve always thought a parking structure down by toll house, adding snow making and a new lift down there would be one of the better solves given the structural limitations with the road/existing parking infrastructure. Would also increase usage of an underutilized part of the mountain further spreading out the crowds. 

But as noted the town rejected more parking there… so basically you have a town that is against something that might help and a greedy corporation that won’t limit passes. So we get the paid parking fake fix.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2022)

SnowRock said:


> Mountain road traffc was an issue pre-vail and losing the spruce parking also made things tougher… but vail offering such a discounted product only exacerbated the issue.
> 
> I’ve always thought a parking structure down by toll house, adding snow making and a new lift down there would be one of the better solves given the structural limitations with the road/existing parking infrastructure. Would also increase usage of an underutilized part of the mountain further spreading out the crowds.
> 
> But as noted the town rejected more parking there… so basically you have a town that is against something that might help and a greedy corporation that won’t limit passes. So we get the paid parking fake fix.


At somepoint the town is going to have to accept that their refusal to allow things such as offsite parking lot construction or a parking garage is actually making the prime season traffic issues far worse than being proactive in the permitting and design process for some extra parking solution. The reality is, just as it has been for a long time now, Stowe and the surrounding area will keep getting more popular, not less, regardless of what the locals want


----------



## gittist (Apr 19, 2022)

Some people are like those who want cheap electricity but don't want coal, oil, nuclear, wind, hydro, or solar farms to produce it.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Could they ever get/keep the notch road open in the winter?  I know not a lot of people come to Stowe from the north but if you could get something miniscule like 10% of your guests to come from up there I bet a lot of issues would be resolved.  

Since moving to Utah I've learned how much I miss all the northeast mountains with multiple entry/exit roads and routes.  Stowe is the only one I can think of that everyone funnels onto one road going one direction.


----------



## kendo (Apr 19, 2022)

Stowe is never returning to a quaint village with a ski hill so...

Vail contributing to fund more free mtn road busses does nothing to incentivize weekend visitors to use.  Add (10) am and pm busses and they will all sit in the same miles long 108 conga line. 

Dedicated bus lane isn't happening with existing property a few feet off the shoulder for the majority of 108.

Only answer is a tram from I-89 Waterbury exit with a massive park & ride lot!  Where's the politicians to help fund?!? 

Or maybe electric light rail up 100 from 89 to a 108 bus terminal.  Restrict 108 weekend traffic to residents, guests, and biz...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Could they ever get/keep the notch road open in the winter?  I know not a lot of people come to Stowe from the north but if you could get something miniscule like 10% of your guests to come from up there I bet a lot of issues would be resolved.
> 
> Since moving to Utah I've learned how much I miss all the northeast mountains with multiple entry/exit roads and routes.  Stowe is the only one I can think of that everyone funnels onto one road going one direction.



even if they could keep the road clear, that would mean closing the backcountry skiing that is the very essence of stowe and smuggs. and lets be real, hardly anyone is coming from the north. i doubt even 10%


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2022)

As a student at UVM in the late 90s, the data we were provided in a ski area management class was that Quebec visitation amounted to 12-15% of Stowe visits.  It would fluctuate based upon exchange rate. 

I don't ever see the notch road being open year round though.  You'd probably get resistance from their neighbors on the other side of the notch.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2022)

That road is way too narrow to keep clean in the winter and support 2 way traffic.


----------



## SnowRock (Apr 19, 2022)

snoseek said:


> That road is way too narrow to keep clean in the winter and support 2 way traffic.


Right. And even if the notch was “open” it would never really be open on those days it’s most needed (e.g., pow days) . Think about the disaster that Harlow creates and then consider the notch. You’d probably get like 10 cars through on a pow day. 

Better solution to open up the north route is for vail to buy Smuggs.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Could they ever get/keep the notch road open in the winter?  I know not a lot of people come to Stowe from the north but if you could get something miniscule like 10% of your guests to come from up there I bet a lot of issues would be resolved.


I would put this on the list just after they replace Castlerock at Sugarbush with a HS Quad and just before they break ground on Mad River's replacement for the single chair...  Plus, grades are too steep, it is scenic/historic, and it plays host to a wide variety of activities in the winter that don't involve cars.  VAST snowmobile trail, hiking trail, backcountry skiing and access, ice climbing access, etc.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2022)

SnowRock said:


> Better solution to open up the north route is for vail to buy Smuggs.


Would be a sad day for many. But there's a lot of truth in that.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 19, 2022)

SnowRock said:


> Mountain road traffc was an issue pre-vail and losing the spruce parking also made things tougher… but vail offering such a discounted product only exacerbated the issue.
> 
> I’ve always thought a parking structure down by toll house, adding snow making and a new lift down there would be one of the better solves given the structural limitations with the road/existing parking infrastructure. Would also increase usage of an underutilized part of the mountain further spreading out the crowds.
> 
> But as noted the town rejected more parking there… so basically you have a town that is against something that might help and a greedy corporation that won’t limit passes. So we get the paid parking fake fix.





drjeff said:


> At somepoint the town is going to have to accept that their refusal to allow things such as offsite parking lot construction or a parking garage is actually making the prime season traffic issues far worse than being proactive in the permitting and design process for some extra parking solution. The reality is, just as it has been for a long time now, Stowe and the surrounding area will keep getting more popular, not less, regardless of what the locals want



To be fair, the proposal from Vail/Stowe only added less than 300 parking spots. I'm not sure how much of a dent that would have made on traffic. Perhaps the town would be more receptive to a more comprehensive plan. Even adding 300 parking spots doesn't bring their parking capacity to the level that Stowe's own analysis says they need (they have 2704 spots currently, and estimate that on peak days they need 3163 spots)


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 19, 2022)

its closer at least...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2022)

Personally, I don't see the town budging much on the parking issue.  Vail honestly should just go with reservations and online purchases only for non-passholders.  It worked great this winter at the NH mountains that used this strategy.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2022)

flakeydog said:


> I would put this on the list just after they replace Castlerock at Sugarbush with a HS Quad and just before they break ground on Mad River's replacement for the single chair...  Plus, grades are too steep, it is scenic/historic, and it plays host to a wide variety of activities in the winter that don't involve cars.  VAST snowmobile trail, hiking trail, backcountry skiing and access, ice climbing access, etc.



lol.

I haven't actually been through the notch in the summer.  Is it more "extreme" by Northeast standards than Route 17 up/over MRG?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

The notch on a snow day...um...no...not happening..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> lol.
> 
> I haven't actually been through the notch in the summer.  Is it more "extreme" by Northeast standards than Route 17 up/over MRG?


 its different. app gap is a mountain pass with switchbacks that goes OVER. 108 is much more flat and goes THRU. 108 is curvy and narrow such that big rigs can get stuck. its not treacherous the way app gap is. in my opinion.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> lol.
> 
> I haven't actually been through the notch in the summer.  Is it more "extreme" by Northeast standards than Route 17 up/over MRG?



I was wondering if you had ever driven through the notch when you made that suggestion. Definitely much narrower than the app gap. Relatively flat, but some very tight turns (as in 2 cars in opposite directions navigating the turns at the same time can be an issue).



Also, even if we ignore the fact that the notch is used for other activities in the winter and the fact that it isn't conducive to being plowed...what makes anyone think this would actually result in decreased traffic? It isn't a 1-way road. If it were open, there's presumably some people coming from the south that would suddenly think they could use it to go to Smuggs instead of going around. So you'll divert some Stowe traffic through the notch instead of around and up the mountain road, but instead you'll add some Smuggs traffic going up the mountain road and through the notch in the other direction. Not saying it would be an even swap, but it would likely offset any benefit by at least some degree.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> lol.
> 
> I haven't actually been through the notch in the summer.  Is it more "extreme" by Northeast standards than Route 17 up/over MRG?


Yes

Much more so.  Barely wide enough for two vehicles in some locations.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 19, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes
> 
> Much more so.  Barely wide enough for two vehicles in some locations.


Ridden my bicycle up and over and it was tough on the switchbacks. Step as fuck on the inside of the turns.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Stowe just needs more parking..the cars are going to come regardless..need a place to put them..that is all..
And spending 20 bucks is not going to deter them...cost of a friggin cheese burger..


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 19, 2022)

How many times have members here recently - and REPEATEDLY in a PUBLIC forum - said:

“Stowe - Please make skiing expensive again!”

“Guys - I get around parking, every day, by getting there an hour early and leaving an hour early.”

Vail listened, and they “fixed it.” They probably back of envelope'd it by "50 ski days x $30 = $1500 on top of ski pass = "More expensive than 2016 so Problem Solved."

Are you finally Happy? I'm not.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 19, 2022)

theres a huge difference between wanting stowe to 'make skiing expensive again' by getting off of epic and restoring their premium price season pass, vs vail selling bargain basement season passes that cause massive crowding and then nickle and diming people to jack revenue under the guise of addressing crowding. give me a fucking break with that shit.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

At least its only fri thru sun...
Now if that doesnt work..then what? 7 days a week..I can see them doing it as they clearly have no clue what else to do.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> theres a huge difference between wanting stowe to 'make skiing expensive again' by getting off of epic and restoring their premium price season pass, vs vail selling bargain basement season passes that cause massive crowding and then nickle and diming people to jack revenue under the guise of addressing crowding. give me a fucking break with that shit.


Like it wasn't obvious to everyone that this would be the most likely route they'd take?

Yes - Vail is following the Royal Caribbean model. An artificially Super Cheap trip at booking time, and then nickel and dime everyone with $20 coffees and $30 cocktails onboard to make it all (and more) up on the back end.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2022)

What else to do is limit access further to low level Epic passes and cap day tickets via reservations.  Every place that did so this winter had highly manageable crowds and traffic.  Gunstock, Pats and Cannon were all fine on sell out days.  

But Vail certainly doesn't care about crowding or local traffic conditions


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 19, 2022)

Teleskier said:


> How many times have members here recently - and REPEATEDLY in a PUBLIC forum - said:
> 
> “Stowe - Please make skiing expensive again!”
> 
> ...


Making Stowe expensive again by raising the cost of admission for the price of the pass is much different then charging for parking.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> At least its only fri thru sun...
> Now if that doesnt work..then what? 7 days a week..I can see them doing it as they clearly have no clue what else to do.


There isn’t a problem the other days of the week.  If they do that the following year they would be bending you over in broad daylight for the world to see.  Not saying they won’t do that but it would be an obvious money grab even though this is one as well IMO.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> What else to do is limit access further to low level Epic passes and cap day tickets via reservations.  Every place that did so this winter had highly manageable crowds and traffic.  Gunstock, Pats and Cannon were all fine on sell out days.
> 
> But Vail certainly doesn't care about crowding or local traffic conditions


Heard. I skied cannon on heavy volume prime days and they played pretty conservative imo. Don't oversell and problem solved.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 19, 2022)

snoseek said:


> Heard. I skied cannon on heavy volume prime days and they played pretty conservative imo. Don't oversell and problem solved.



i skied cannon on a sold out midwinter saturday and it was incredible. the day was mostly ski on. their capacity management was so well done.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 19, 2022)

But capacity cap means they can’t harvest more money from people on busy/pow days. Which is antithetical to Vails mo. Completely asinine the way they operate.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Who is it really going to  get screwed..not the people with money who rent the air bbs...its the locals who want to get a few runs in on fri to sat before work...vail could care less about them...they are there every week but don't spend any money there...out before 10am..


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 19, 2022)

Exactly, those people love paid parking because in the grand scheme of all the money they are spending parking is nothing. Then they can wake up late and still get prime spots, meanwhile locals have to shell out $$$ if they want to ski weekends and have reasonable parking.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Its what happens when a western company buys an eastern resort...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

I was thinking of taking my epic fail sticker off my truck
Now thinking of a full wrap...


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 19, 2022)

lol Slug!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 19, 2022)

If this was really about traffic and not a money grab they wouldn’t charge for parking from opening day until the day after XMAS as the mountain is empty.  On the back end the mountain is pretty quiet from mid march till the end of the season.  Shit the last 3 weeks of this season (with all the snow we got) the parking lot wasn’t full on the weekends and that was with staff parking in the main lot.   The best part of the letter is Vail saying  we want to discourage pass holders from using the pass during prime time even though that is when most people have the ability to use it. WTF?  Even on the face of it doesn’t pass the smell test. Total money grab, just ridiculous!!!!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 19, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> If this was really about traffic and not a money grab they wouldn’t charge for parking from opening day until the day after XMAS as the mountain is empty.  On the back end the mountain is pretty quiet from mid march till the end of the season.  Shit the last 3 weeks of this season (with all the snow we got) the parking lot wasn’t full on the weekends and that was with staff parking in the main lot.   The best part of the letter is Vail saying  we want to discourage pass holders from using the pass during prime time even though that is when most people have the ability to use it. WTF?  Even on the face of it doesn’t pass the smell test. Total money grab, just ridiculous!!!!



Yea...the argument that "we want to encourage people to switch to skiing more during non-peak times" is complete BS. Don't they think if people could easily do that, they would without being coerced? I know I'd rather ski mid-week than on the weekends. But it simply doesn't work that way when you have a M-F 9-5 job like the majority of your clientele.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Who is it really going to  get screwed..not the people with money who rent the air bbs...its the locals who want to get a few runs in on fri to sat before work...vail could care less about them...they are there every week but don't spend any money there...out before 10am..


Or, they'll need to get a second pass for weekend skiing. 

That's what my buddy in Colorado do. To ski Breckenridge without paying for parking, you need to park at a satellite parking lot, ride the shuttle bus to the gondola, ride the gondola before you can get on the lift. That take up to 1/2 hr before the ski hits the snow.
Reverse the process when done. That's an hour just from the car to the snow and back to the car, for "a few" runs! 

So instead of skiing Breck, my buddy has A-basin pass in addition to the other mega passes.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm torn on the subject.  Because... it works.  Paying for parking sucks.  It's supposed to suck.  If it didn't suck, people would keep coming.  It does suck, so less people come, and capacity is managed.  

But...there is a good way and a bad way to do it.  For example.... I'm going to Solitude on Thursday.  The Ski Bus service ended, but it's still $25 to park, even though that's the only real option to get up there.  I will probably be one of 500 people on the hill with the parking lot a single-digit percent full.  It's BS and I'm not happy about it.  Alta is paid parking weekends only.  Not in early December and not this coming weekend... reservations required only when the Ski Bus is running and there's a viable alternative up the hill.  And only busy times- weekends.  Paid parking during the week, in April, is BS.  

Sounds like the Stowe system will be more like Solitude.  F them.  But I'm OK with the concept when done correctly.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> I'm torn on the subject.  Because... it works.  Paying for parking sucks.  It's supposed to suck.  If it didn't suck, people would keep coming.  It does suck, so less people come, and capacity is managed.
> 
> But...there is a good way and a bad way to do it.  For example.... I'm going to Solitude on Thursday.  The Ski Bus service ended, but it's still $25 to park, even though that's the only real option to get up there.  I will probably be one of 500 people on the hill with the parking lot a single-digit percent full.  It's BS and I'm not happy about it.  Alta is paid parking weekends only.  Not in early December and not this coming weekend... reservations required only when the Ski Bus is running and there's a viable alternative up the hill.  And only busy times- weekends.  Paid parking during the week, in April, is BS.
> 
> Sounds like the Stowe system will be more like Solitude.  F them.  But I'm OK with the concept when done correctly.


Can you elaborate on how it works.  Meaning, will less people really not come to the mountain because they have to pay?  It doesn’t seem to make sense to me.  They buy a pass, then not come because they have to pay for parking?  Not trying to give you a hard time just trying to understand as this paid parking is new to us.  Right now we are just speculating on how it plays out so interested in your experience.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Can you elaborate on how it works.  Meaning, will less people really not come to the mountain because they have to pay?  It doesn’t seem to make sense to me.  They buy a pass, then not come because they have to pay for parking?  Not trying to give you a hard time just trying to understand as this paid parking is new to us.  Right now we are just speculating on how it plays out so interested in your experience.



Yes.  They will peruse other mountains in an area as dense as the Northeast.  It will make SOME vacationers choose Okemo over Stowe.  It will make SOME locals not ski the 9-11am shift.  It will make SOME passholders not come up on holidays weekends with shit snow who were just going to ski three runs then drink in the parking lot anyway.  Stowe will still be at 100% capacity next season.  But not days with 120% and they're turning cars around.  That 20% is key, as the BCC/LCC resorts here in UT have learned it seems.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Yes.  They will peruse other mountains in an area as dense as the Northeast.  It will make SOME vacationers choose Okemo over Stowe.  It will make SOME locals not ski the 9-11am shift.  It will make SOME passholders not come up on holidays weekends with shit snow who were just going to ski three runs then drink in the parking lot anyway.  *Stowe will still be at 100% capacity next season.  But not days with 120% and they're turning cars around*.  That 20% is key, as the BCC/LCC resorts here in UT have learned it seems.


Was Stowe turning cars away on busy days? 

(I haven't skied Stowe last season at all. On previous years, I was able to get in on weekends as late as 10am)


----------



## Pez (Apr 20, 2022)

Why don't they do it like town beaches on the Cape? Season parking pass for property owners is cheap, then gouge the tourists.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 20, 2022)

Because vail...is a tourist too...


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 20, 2022)

abc said:


> Was Stowe turning cars away on busy days?
> 
> (I haven't skied Stowe last season at all. On previous years, I was able to get in on weekends as late as 10am)


On busy days, meaning pow days, holidays snd mid winter weekends people couldn’t get up the mountain road in the morning  .  Most of those days it would take anywhere from 1 to 3 hrs getting to the mountain once they were off the highway.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> On busy days, meaning pow days, holidays snd mid winter weekends people couldn’t get up the mountain road in the morning  .  Most of those days it would take anywhere from 1 to 3 hrs getting to the mountain once they were off the highway.


But were they turned around?


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 20, 2022)

I guess that depends on how you define that.  there wasn’t enough parking so some people waited in line until a spot opened up, some people turned around themselves before getting to the mountain and some people were told there was no more parking at the moment.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> What else to do is limit access further to low level Epic passes and cap day tickets via reservations.  Every place that did so this winter had highly manageable crowds and traffic.  Gunstock, Pats and Cannon were all fine on sell out days.
> 
> But Vail certainly doesn't care about crowding





Pez said:


> Why don't they do it like town beaches on the Cape? Season parking pass for property owners is cheap, then gouge the tourists.


A bit more challenging with a ski resort, as some of the weekend regulars may drive an hour or so each way and not be property owners or long term renters in the area.

Vail would have to do something like they did 2 seasons ago where you had to designate your "home/primary" resort so if any COVID shut downs happened, then you might of be eligible for some form of compensation if you had reservations at that resort for those days.

Something that seems like it should be easy that isn't, which could result in a big overselling of parking passes and lead to those who paid for one, not getting a space on a day they want.


Happened to my wife on MLK Saturday this season at Mount Snow where she didn't feel like heading over to the mountain until late morning, and all of the paid parking was full, so our parking pass was useless that 1 day


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2022)

drjeff said:


> A bit more challenging with a ski resort, as some of the weekend regulars may drive an hour or so each way and not be property owners or long term renters in the area.
> 
> Vail would have to do something like they did 2 seasons ago where you had to designate your "home/primary" resort so if any COVID shut downs happened, then you might of be eligible for some form of compensation if you had reservations at that resort for those days.
> 
> ...



No, this has nothing to do with Covid and wouldn't need a Covidesque response in strategy.  That's ridiculous

Pass holders at Cannon, Gunstock and Pats could ski whenever they wanted last season.  Day pass purchases required a reservation.  It worked GREAT.  Sold out days the mountains were all busy, but not overwhelming.  

None of those mountains have widespread paid parking.  They all have limited preferred paid seasonal parking areas.  95% of the parking remains free.

What Vail is doing at Stowe and what they've done at Mt Snow has ZERO to do with improving the customer experience or reducing traffic.  Absolutely zero.  Their statement otherwise is disingenuous bullshit.  The policies are 100% a cash grab and nothing more than that.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> No, this has nothing to do with Covid and wouldn't need a Covidesque response in strategy.  That's ridiculous
> 
> Pass holders at Cannon, Gunstock and Pats could ski whenever they wanted last season.  Day pass purchases required a reservation.  It worked GREAT.  Sold out days the mountains were all busy, but not overwhelming.
> 
> ...



The only potential challenge I could see is that with the sheer number of Epic passes sold, even allowing pass holders to ski whenever they want while requiring day pass purchasers to make a reservation could potentially lead to the area still being overcrowded. Depends on how many people at Stowe on any given day are passholders vs day ticket holders. Hard to say for sure what would work without knowing the breakdown between those 2 groups. (And of course Vail would also need to set a reasonable limit on reservations to avoid overselling a day, which I'm not convinced they would do anyway).

In other news...I think drjeff has been completely assimilated by Vail now!


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 20, 2022)

The elephant in the room, they want to monetize parking.  If they really wanted to fix the crowds, sell less passes, or charge enough for the pass so it self regulates.  I would rather pay 1500 for a pass then to spend 1500 total for pass plus parking fees.  It just feels wrong, especially when you know they are being devious.  Be truthful we see an opportunity to make more money and we are going to take advantage of that.  Instead of hiding behind we want to help the overcrowding.  It’s an insult to our intelligence.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 20, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> The elephant in the room, they want to monetize parking.  If they really wanted to fix the crowds, sell less passes, or charge enough for the pass so it self regulates.  I would rather pay 1500 for a pass then to spend 1500 total for pass plus parking fees.  It just feels wrong, especially when you know they are being devious.  Be truthful we see an opportunity to make more money and we are going to take advantage of that.  Instead of hiding behind we want to help the overcrowding.  It’s an insult to our intelligence.


This is the bottom line. Vail wants more money but doesn't want to raise the price on their stupid cheap pass. So there will be times you, as a "season passholder", can't ski because there is no room for you or your car.

I was just going to say that it makes no sense to "save" by buying a cheap megapass if you have to spend an equal amount just to park.


----------



## hovercraft (Apr 20, 2022)

JimG. said:


> This is the bottom line. Vail wants more money but doesn't want to raise the price on their stupid cheap pass. So there will be times you, as a "season passholder", can't ski because there is no room for you or your car.
> 
> I was just going to say that it makes no sense to "save" by buying a cheap megapass if you have to spend an equal amount just to park.


Spot on, in essence they are saying buy our cheap pass but if you use it, we are going to charge you a penalty.  WTF


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 20, 2022)

BUTTTTTTT

They're being inclussive by making it "available" to all.

which by the way is such woke bullshit


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 20, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I was just going to say that it makes no sense to "save" by buying a cheap megapass if you have to spend an equal amount just to park.


That's their whole business model. Sell cheap passes and make more money on food, lodging, lessons, rentals, *parking.....*
They'll add parking fees to as many areas as they can get away with. Why is anyone suprised?


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 20, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> BUTTTTTTT
> 
> They're being inclussive by making it "available" to all.
> 
> which by the way is such woke bullshit


It's not even true. And they know that. And it's not the customer they want.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 20, 2022)

anyone with a brain, knows its' not true.  but it looks good on Social Media and press releases.  

Let me say I'm all for as many people having access to the sport as possible.  Sure the cheap pass model does open that door, but not like they are selling it and certainly not to the "markets" they are claim to be opening to.    How are these  people going to be able to pay to park once they've bought their cheap, yet still expensive season pass?


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 20, 2022)

It's the Six Flags model, you can buy a summer pass for 2x a day ticket and pay $20-30 to park every time you go. Get you there, then nickel and dime you every step of the way. Come to think of it, it also the Spirit Airlines approach as well. Or a hotel that adds parking and "resort fees" to a room rate, usually  to access an empty parking lot and sketchy pool/hot tub you couldn't pay me to get in.

So there you have it- Is Stowe/Vail now becoming the Spirit Airlines of skiing? Way to keep it classy Stowe!


----------



## Vter (Apr 20, 2022)

Just an add-on
Skiing Stowe since my parents put me in leather boots, skis with screws holding metal edges & cable bindings…around 1967. 
Traffic was brutal during the holidays…no toll-house lift to the Big. I loved that little hill, after “tucking” Toll Road last run off of the Single Chair, I was around 10 years old by myself. Hot Cocco and Toll House Cookies in Ski-up room. Best memories of my life (including 100 day yrs in BC) god I still have frostbite toes, earlobes & fingers that “lite up” to this day. God dam, I loved Stowe…sadly after making my dream come true of many years of moving to Stowe. So for 10, I moved ! It’s still kinda the same cool hills, but I hate the VAIL Vibe !
I moved between Smuggs & Jay and my life is Wonderfully Stowe Free. I have peace, not shitheads around me everyplace I go. Vermont is a wonderful State, I learned the long long way Stowe is not Vermont living….it’s nice fer sher but it is isn’t Vermont. 
Not to be a downer fer shur…check out 20-30 miles out and then you’ll know what Vermont living is like. You got the Hills down the Road, you have a lifestyle that’s unbeatable. You got to be Strong, self sufficient or need not apply ! 
See ya around, I got a truck that will pull you out of a snowbank and also Change fer a Nickle.


----------



## Vter (Apr 20, 2022)

Yup, I miss “ticket books” too. Buy a book of tickets, give a ticket to the booth master, ride-up. Didn’t matter who had the ticket, if you had a paid ticket, up you went. Give-a Ticket to your son, up he went. No ticket, no ride unless you cried ! Ahhh, the Good Old Days. 
I remember Austrian ski instructors saying “no bathroom”…”you ski now” … yup, pee in my stretch DH racer pants, cry, and shut the fuck up & learn to ski ice well. I learned the hard way…however became a proficient skier at a young age and a happier one after about 10 years into 56 years of this thing we do about sliding down snow covered mountains on boards  still Fun shit !


----------



## Vter (Apr 20, 2022)

beyond.the.lodge said:


> Noticed that it doesn't really seem like there is a Stowe thread.
> 
> My question is what do you think are some of the easier blacks on the mountain? Thanks


Upper Smuggs is awesome, drop into the trees to your left or right when filled in & test your skills. Can’t get into too much trouble there, but should you choose you can hit some hardy stuff and always know your on the way out. I learned that stuff earlier on in the 70’s, but always return as it’s often forgotten…and the run-out is outrageously fun & fast, should you choose to let ‘em Run


----------



## Vter (Apr 20, 2022)

skef said:


> Yup, Upper Hay is good for the soul, just please stay away from standing on the head wall, I like to come in Fast


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2022)

Apparently Stowe won't be operating the zip line this summer. Not sure if it is related to the accident that occurred last year or if there's some other reason.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 27, 2022)

Costs money


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 27, 2022)

they aren't operating ziplines anywhere.  we had a decent zipline tree canopy thing at Roundtop and vail has never run it.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Costs money



Back when I did it several years ago it wasn't exactly cheap ($130/person). Since everyone that uses it pays per use...I'd think it has to be priced at a point where it was generating revenue. I doubt it was being operated at a loss... Most of the costs at this point should just be operational (staffing of people that I'm sure aren't exactly being paid a ton).


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 27, 2022)

while I'm sure it generated revenue and profit, its not enough for vail to justify spending any money to run it.   That's the rumor at Roundtop.  NOt enough 000s after the comma.

Further proof they don't care about the local market.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> while I'm sure it generated revenue and profit, its not enough for vail to justify spending any money to run it.   That's the rumor at Roundtop.  NOt enough 000s after the comma.
> 
> Further proof they don't care about the local market.


At Stowe, Vail was were running the Zip line up until this coming summer...so it isn't like Vail never ran it at Stowe.

Wonder if Hunter is running theirs this summer (can't recall if they ran it last year or not as I simply wasn't paying attention).


----------



## abc (Apr 27, 2022)

Don’t forget they were forced to raise the staff hourly rate by 25%. Cost more to run everything this year. 

The bean counter may deem it not profitable to run anything in the summer. Save money by just shut the mountains down.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 27, 2022)

Vail..where fun goes to die...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2022)

abc said:


> Don’t forget they were forced to raise the staff hourly rate by 25%. Cost more to run everything this year.
> 
> The bean counter may deem it not profitable to run anything in the summer. Save money by just shut the mountains down.


Well at least at Stowe they can't just shut the mountain down entirely in the summer. They're required per the terms of the lease of the land to run at least 1 chair/gondola from July through September. (Although they could theoretically get away with not running one this year since there's an exemption in the lease for any year a new lift is installed/replaced).


----------



## catskillman (Apr 27, 2022)

cdskier said:


> At Stowe, Vail was were running the Zip line up until this coming summer...so it isn't like Vail never ran it at Stowe.
> 
> Wonder if Hunter is running theirs this summer (can't recall if they ran it last year or not as I simply wasn't paying attention).


yes and it ran all winter at Hunter.  A third party is involved.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2022)

catskillman said:


> yes and it ran all winter at Hunter.  A third party is involved.


Ahh...that's right. I forgot a 3rd party operated that. Probably a very good thing!


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Apr 27, 2022)

If it makes people feel better they are abandoning zip lines in Vail, Breckenridge and Tahoe too. The Stowe death was the second in the company. Perhaps just too much risk for not enough reward.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 28, 2022)

oh was there a death at Stowe?  didn't know that...


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 28, 2022)

Gotta wonder what happens at Hunter when the contact is up???  If Zipline NY paid for the install, I would hope they have a lengthy one.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2022)

abc said:


> Don’t forget they were forced to raise the staff hourly rate by 25%. Cost more to run everything this year.
> 
> The bean counter may deem it not profitable to run anything in the summer. Save money by just shut the mountains down.


The company wide staff raises don't go into effect until the Fall


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> oh was there a death at Stowe?  didn't know that...


Yes, last season. If I recall it was one of the ride operators either during a daily test, or maybe it was at the end of the day as they were coming down via the zipline to the base.  The specifics of the incident escape me right now, but I think it was something to do with the braking system at the end of the line not being able to stop the person safely. It wasn't a situation where the line itself failed


----------



## snoseek (Apr 28, 2022)

There was a pretty tragic one at heavenly as well


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ive been on these things..a lot can go wrong. There was an incident where the person was hooked on wrong causing the line to almost cut through a caribiner.


----------



## Vter (Apr 28, 2022)

I’m sure the family of the deceased don’t want to hear your war stories or unsubstantiated assessments about which you do not know. Even if your an investigator to this accident, this is Not the place to speculate. People who care read this site.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2022)

Vter said:


> I’m sure the family of the deceased don’t want to hear your war stories or unsubstantiated assessments about which you do not know. Even if your an investigator to this accident, this is Not the place to speculate. People who care read this site.



That's a fair point. While Alpinezone often appears to be just an insolated corner on the web, it is still on the web and because of that has many visits from non-members.   And there's a lot more connections in this sport than we sometimes realize.  

As someone who called Stowe home for ten years, that tragedy certainly hits.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Yes, last season. If I recall it was one of the ride operators either during a daily test, or maybe it was at the end of the day as they were coming down via the zipline to the base.  The specifics of the incident escape me right now, but I think it was something to do with the braking system at the end of the line not being able to stop the person safely. It wasn't a situation where the line itself failed


Yikes.


----------



## djd66 (Apr 29, 2022)

Stowe Mountain Resort employee dies in zip line crash
					

A Stowe Mountain Resort employee died last week while riding on the resort’s zip line as part of his job.




					www.vtcng.com


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Apr 29, 2022)

The woods were great yesterday!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (May 26, 2022)

ACT 250 permit for the Mountain chair replacement is finally approved as of 5/23.


----------



## kendo (Jul 19, 2022)

Sunrise 6 construction update video.  

Targeted for mid Dec opening.   









						Stowe Mountain Resort installing 6-pack chair lift
					

Crews are working at Stowe Mountain Resort this week installing a new lift on the eastern side of the mountain to help make this ski season go a little smoother.




					www.wcax.com


----------



## cdskier (Jul 19, 2022)

kendo said:


> Sunrise 6 construction update video.
> 
> Targeted for mid Dec opening.
> 
> ...



Uhh...a couple mistakes in that video in the pre-recorded sections. Doesn't anyone verify what they're saying for accuracy?

 "4200 feet vertical"? I don't think so. The lift may be 4200' long, but that's not the same as the vertical it covers. 

"And the chairs are detachable so they slow down for loading, unlike a gondola or fixed chair". Pretty sure no one would be able to get on/off the gondola at Stowe if it didn't detach and slow down in the terminals...

Otherwise nice to see progress being made...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 20, 2022)

editing in journalism or marketing is dead.  the spelling and grammar errors I read in articles is embarrassing and I'm an engineer who is incredibly poor at both of those things...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> editing in journalism or marketing is dead.  the spelling and grammar errors I read in articles is embarrassing and I'm an engineer who is incredibly poor at both of those things...



Not sure it's the editing as much as it is having a reporter that actually knows something about what they're reporting on.  Both DEFINITELY are issues, and certainly have fallen a long way over what they used to be not all that long ago.

The reality is that many on air "reporters" today, especially the sub 30 aged ones, are folks just reading a script (also likely written by someone who doesn't know much about the topic at hand) who couldn't make it in some type of acting career


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 20, 2022)

Its just another result of the 24-hour news cycle, instant gratification mind set.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2022)

Typo in Dr Jeff's post!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Typo in Dr Jeff's post!



One of my "super powers" is that my spelling and grammar are often so bad, that I overwhelm most any spelling/grammar checking software known to human kind with just a couple of key strokes!


----------



## Zand (Jul 20, 2022)

cdskier said:


> "4200 feet vertical"? I don't think so.


We don't need no stinkin' Jackson Hole!


----------



## kendo (Jul 20, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> editing in journalism or marketing is dead.  the spelling and grammar errors I read in articles is embarrassing and I'm an engineer who is incredibly poor at both of those things...


Been interviewed many times for tech articles in my industry.  Frequently the writer or editor sends their draft for review.  I correct and they often don't update anything prior to publishing.  Nothing you can do other than be thankful - as some pub is better than no pub... and I do know a great pub in Stowe! (keeping it on topic)


----------



## cdskier (Jul 20, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Not sure it's the editing as much as it is having a reporter that actually knows something about what they're reporting on.



You shouldn't even need to know about skiing or lifts. Mt Mansfield itself is only about 4400' tall. Lifts don't go anywhere near the top. And the base is nowhere near sea level (even the town of Stowe is substantially above sea level). Just simple logical thinking should tell you the lift can't possibly cover 4200' of vertical.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 20, 2022)

Back in my working days I managed a sales department and was responsible for hiring sales reps. I read a lot of resumes. Those with typos were instantly relegated to the "do not hire" pile. If that is the "best" effort a candidate can muster I don't want to deal with them on a "bad" day.

I have no use for modern day media.


----------



## cdskier (Jul 20, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Back in my working days I managed a sales department and was responsible for hiring sales reps. I read a lot of resumes. Those with typos were instantly relegated to the "do not hire" pile. If that is the "best" effort a candidate can muster I don't want to deal with them on a "bad" day.
> 
> I have no use for modern day media.



It always drove me absolutely insane when I saw typos in resumes I received over the years. There's just no excuse for that. You have all the time you need to get the resume ready before you start sending it out for a job.


----------



## 180 (Jul 20, 2022)

cdskier said:


> It always drove me absolutely insane when I saw typos in resumes I received over the years. There's just no excuse for that. You have all the time you need to get the resume ready before you start sending it out for a job.


 It seems like these days, we are supposed cut everyone a break becasue english may not be their first language


----------



## slatham (Jul 20, 2022)

4,200’ vertical is correct. This lift has been extended to the summit, and at the base will continue on to Boston to ease traffic. Not sure how she missed that in her otherwise spot on reporting.


----------



## Vter (Jul 20, 2022)

You folks amaze me. 
“A typo on a Resume” my god, toss it !!’
Your an whata be, but never really met it, eh. 
Some sob made a typo and in the trash it goes, right. Well, the same goes for you, when you stomp on people here in Vt. Your Standards don’t apply here, your type 1 ass is from out of State, we care here about an applicant that may make us better….Not a Typo
I was a star in Boston many years ago, I never judged people from their resume ! You must be full of your personal accomplishments around town. Smile, criticize, talk like shit, drive, park, take over the restrooms, do whatever, I know you and as I’ve said before, “thanks, I don’t want to ride the chair with you, I don’t want to ski with you”
Just because you ski, I’m under no obligation to like you ! Get it yet


----------



## NYDB (Jul 20, 2022)

this place has the strangest  conversations.  especially in the summer.

'I was a star'   lol


----------



## hovercraft (Jul 21, 2022)

Back on course.  I’m happy that a 6 pack is going in.  It will take a lot of pressure off the quad.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 21, 2022)

Will be curious to see what the queuing area looks like.  at least 50% of the people aren't going to walk up the stairs or hill anymore


----------



## Vter (Jul 23, 2022)

I and many others don’t like it. I love the ice kicker steep climb (or the sissy stairs)
The triple was great to get away from all of the “I’m front four” crowd. 
When you back up the main line, I play it to the choir of an empty chair  on the trip. 
Ohh yes, I’ll even slice & dice down mellow to the Slow Toll House & take a long sweet ride back up by myself with beer & bud in hand. 
Then, blow your minds rip a few late sunny afternoons at little spruce, hit big spruce late, cruise down, flirt with some hotties, grab a   Beer. That’s my ski days in the East.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jul 25, 2022)

cool, spicoli.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jul 25, 2022)

That’s what’s up.


----------



## kendo (Jul 29, 2022)

Earlier today.


----------



## kendo (Aug 26, 2022)

Flying in concrete today for tower foundations. 









						Stowe | ELU Flight Day 2 | There was something special in the air Wednesday at #StoweMT: It was flight day! Let's check in with Scott Reeves to see what was happening with another... | By Stowe Mountain Resort | Facebook
					

4.4K views, 52 likes, 8 loves, 12 comments, 12 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Stowe Mountain Resort: There was something special in the air Wednesday at #StoweMT: It was flight day! Let's check...




					fb.watch


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2022)

I see a Walker Construction shirt!


----------



## gittist (Sep 3, 2022)

Are they doing anything with the Mansfield lodge or will it stay as is?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 3, 2022)

gittist said:


> Are they doing anything with the Mansfield lodge or will it stay as is?


Hopefully stay as is as it is a historical building.


----------



## machski (Sep 4, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully stay as is as it is a historical building.


I don't believe any changes are planned.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 4, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully stay as is as it is a historical building.


Yeah, they cant really touch that much.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 7, 2022)

Hope not...


----------



## MidnightJester (Sep 16, 2022)

so Stowe's parking fees settled on $30 parking a day from Friday till Sunday and free after 2pm with Toll house parking lot the only free lot now









						Stowe Will Charge $30 For Parking On Weekends, Holidays Next Season
					

Stowe Mountain Resort has just announced that parking will cost $30 at all lots Friday-Sunday, and Holidays next season. Stowe General Manager Bobby Murphy stated the resort’s intention to ch…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## raisingarizona (Sep 16, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> so Stowe parking fee settled on $30 parking a day from Friday till Sunday and free after 2pm


Added to the list of places that I've officially been priced out of skiing at.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 16, 2022)

$30/day is insane...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 16, 2022)

But...how will they collect it?
How will they know if you have more than 2 people in the car?
Are they going to run around checking everyone's plate to see who paid...


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 16, 2022)

Me and my three “buddies” will be rolling in for free


----------



## cdskier (Sep 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> But...how will they collect it?
> How will they know if you have more than 2 people in the car?
> Are they going to run around checking everyone's plate to see who paid...


Checking who paid is the relatively easy part. But the part about how they know whether you had 4 or more people is what I still have no idea how they plan to validate since they continue to say it is free if you have at least 4 people.

Also...will they be ticketing people that don't pay? I'm assuming the answer is yes, but what if you don't pay the ticket?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 16, 2022)

Might try that...or spend weekends at SB


----------



## snoseek (Sep 16, 2022)

I guess Jay and smuggs will get my Vermont allowance


----------



## Vter (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh man, you read my year after year plan…see ya around, for smilez fer Sher, eh !


----------



## NYDB (Sep 16, 2022)

hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha.   Fucking Epic.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 16, 2022)

It's a big parking lot...too bad I get there very early..I'll be easy to spot..especially with my EPIC FAIL sticker...


----------



## MidnightJester (Sep 17, 2022)

Screw inside truck camping. If I pay $30 for a spot can I set up a small tent within my parking spot now


----------



## gittist (Sep 17, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> But...how will they collect it?
> How will they know if you have more than 2 people in the car?
> Are they going to run around checking everyone's plate to see who paid...


They'll limit the access to the parking lot, put up a little shack on the entry lane, and someone will sit in it and collect the $ until quitting time.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 17, 2022)

gittist said:


> They'll limit the access to the parking lot, put up a little shack on the entry lane, and someone will sit in it and collect the $ until quitting time.



Not according to Stowe. This is direct from Stowe's parking information:


> There will be no in-person, on-lot transactions or gates/checkpoints that slow down guest arrival.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Stowe's parking fees settled on $30 parking a day from Friday till Sunday



This sport is dangerously teetering on starting to absolutely suck.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm not going to let it..


----------



## skiur (Sep 17, 2022)

Stowe's going to be packed on the weekend regardless, they don't care if you go somewhere else


----------



## Vter (Sep 17, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Checking who paid is the relatively easy part. But the part about how they know whether you had 4 or more people is what I still have no idea how they plan to validate since they continue to say it is free if you have at least 4 people.
> 
> Also...will they be ticketing people that don't pay? I'm assuming the answer is yes, but what if you don't pay the ticket?


VAIL JAIL ! 
It’s worse than real life, holiday hell !


----------



## raisingarizona (Sep 17, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> This sport is dangerously teetering on starting to absolutely suck.


At Epic properties it sure does. Jackson, Snowbird, Alta etc., yeah, all of the other places that everyone wants to be at, them too. I won't go to them anymore. I can't honestly. Maybe as a treat once every three or so years but not regularly. Not if I want nice things and to have nice things for my daughter.

Luckily there's still some off the radar places that aren't ruined yet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> At Epic properties it sure does. Jackson, Snowbird, Alta etc., yeah, all of the other places that everyone wants to be at, them too. I won't go to them anymore. I can't honestly. Maybe as a treat once every three or so years but not regularly. Not if I want nice things and to have nice things for my daughter.



It's really sad, but I'm pretty much nearly there.  At this point I'd much rather go to a Magic, Plattekill, Smuggler's Notch, Loveland, Sundance, etc.... than the "famous" areas.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 19, 2022)

I go where the snow is best that day..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I go where the snow is best that day..



It's not that simple for me.  I go where the experience is best for my tastes. As an example, I'd rather ski 8" at Bolton with minimal lift lines and fresh tracks late in the day vs skiing 16" at Stowe where I'm paying $30 to park, I'm waiting 15-20 minutes per chair and most of the place is tracked out by 10AM. 

One of my best days last season was at Suicide Six using this logic.


----------



## urungus (Sep 19, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> At Epic properties it sure does. Jackson, Snowbird, Alta etc., yeah, all of the other places that everyone wants to be at, them too. I won't go to them anymore. I can't honestly. Maybe as a treat once every three or so years but not regularly. Not if I want nice things and to have nice things for my daughter.
> 
> Luckily there's still some off the radar places that aren't ruined yet.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 19, 2022)

I get it if your stuck only dealing with weekends...it can suck. I do hate crowds but sometimes just have to deal with them since my wife can only ski on weekends. 
Might have to explore other options this season such as Bolton.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 19, 2022)

My guess is that when you purchase your parking pass you will have the option to enter the 3 other passengers pass numbers to validate 4 people in your vehicle. If any of them are going to purchase window tickets (or someone that is a non-skier), I would also guess that the person at a ticket window will be able to validate the 4 people.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Sep 19, 2022)

Almost certain this will be operated by Interstate Parking, the outfit that has a virtual monopoly on third party paid parking at ski areas. They manage paid parking at Alterra, Vail and other mountains. If anyone wants to know more about how it works, you can check any of their sites out.









						Park Keystone - Keystone Resort Parking
					

Keystone Resort Parking, Parking locations in Keystone, Colorado




					www.parkkeystone.com
				











						Park Crystal Mountain, Washington | HOME
					

Park Crystal Homepage. Parking Information for Crystal Mountain in Washington.




					www.parkcrystal.com
				











						Breck Park - Breckenridge Parking
					

Breckenridge Parking, Parking locations in Breckenridge, Colorado




					www.breckpark.com
				











						Alta Parking | HOME
					

Alta Parking Homepage. Parking Information for Alta Ski Area in Utah.




					www.altaparking.com
				











						Park Northstar - Northstar California Parking
					

Northstar California Parking, Parking locations at Northstar Ski Resort




					www.parknorthstar.com
				











						Park Sundance Resort | HOME
					

Park Sundance Resort Homepage. Parking Information for Sundance Resort in Utah.




					www.parksundanceresort.com
				











						Park Solitude Home Page
					

Solitude Mountain Resort Parking, Parking at Solitude Resort, Utah




					www.parksolitude.com
				




In fact they are already hiring for Stowe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2022)

Even little Sundance is charging $20 to park now? = LOL 

That's not even a, _"we're sorry, but we need to do this because we have a real problem"_ thing, that's just a cash grab.  I guess within 5 years every area will be doing this.  If the frog doesn't complain as the h2o temperature gets turned up.........


----------



## Tonyr (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't like paying for parking either but what else do you do to regulate weekend crowds? Limit the amount of skiers per day? I have a feeling that won't make people happy either. In any event the weekend lines at the gondola have been so long the last two seasons that I don't even ride it anymore unless it's towards the end of the day. Hopefully this new lift helps with the crowding as well.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Paying for parking will only keep some of the locals away..who will probably end up at SB.
They hate Vail as it is...
There is no solution with passes this cheap and 1 road in and out.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 20, 2022)

So I'm still confused how they are going to know whether you have 4 people in a car or not if payment is all electronic?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Since they are hiring a parking company and not doing it themselves...now I'm convinced they will have a plan...if they can find staff to do it.
We are having staff issues across the board up here.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 20, 2022)

makes sense...  Maybe they should build a gondola from town


----------



## cdskier (Sep 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Since they are hiring a parking company and not doing it themselves...now I'm convinced they will have a plan...if they can find staff to do it.
> We are having staff issues across the board up here.



Do we actually know that they're hiring a company to do it or is that speculation? Is that how they they do it at Mt Snow?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Interstate parking...looks like they are trying to hire for Stowe.
We shall see.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

They left out the part where you will freeze your ass off up here...standing in a parking lot.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 20, 2022)

LOL

I'd imagine anyone looking for that job already knows that, but who knows...


----------



## cdskier (Sep 20, 2022)

They also left out the part about having to deal with pissed off people that don't want to pay all day long...that might be a bigger factor than the cold weather!


----------



## urungus (Sep 20, 2022)

Benefits include “A reimbursement of up to $700 towards your annual ski pass” … kind of weird that they don’t just give you an epic pass … maybe to boost the number of passes they can say they sold ?  Or maybe because you are working for a subcontractor ?  Would be funny to try to get reimbursed for an ikon pass.


----------



## slatham (Sep 20, 2022)

urungus said:


> Benefits include “A reimbursement of up to $700 towards your annual ski pass” … kind of weird that they don’t just give you an epic pass … maybe to boost the number of passes they can say they sold ?  Or maybe because you are working for a subcontractor ?  Would be funny to try to get reimbursed for an ikon pass.


This is very smart. Obvious shows they are not part of Vail. And I doubt there are many people in the immediate Stowe area looking for this type of work. So your workforce is likely to come from areas where they may prefer Bolton, Smuggs, MRG or Sugarbush. Or Cochrans - don't want to forget the little guys!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2022)

Raise the pass price for premium properties.  Increase the number of black out days too.


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Sep 20, 2022)

Have a feeling there is significant earning potential with the "parking ambassador" job. At every resort they operate at, the nonpayment rate is huge and they throw tickets on cars like candy. I get the sense compensation is based on ticket generation rate. One day at Crystal last spring it appeared they had ticketed approximately half of all cars in the lot. Even if only a portion ever get paid, there's significant upside.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 20, 2022)

Going to Stowe once this coming year. Have it planned for a non weekend.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 20, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Going to Stowe once this coming year. Have it planned for a non weekend.



Yup...that's my plan too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 20, 2022)

_"Customer Experience Manager"_

Just look me directly in my eyes, pee on my leg, and then tell me it's raining.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Pizza places up here can't even stay open any more..Everyone is looking for help..
So...will be interesting who will take these jobs..


----------



## raisingarizona (Sep 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Pizza places up here can't even stay open any more..Everyone is looking for help..
> So...will be interesting who will take these jobs..


I bet big companies like Vail are eyeballing robots.


----------



## machski (Sep 20, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Going to Stowe once this coming year. Have it planned for a non weekend.


Same


----------



## djd66 (Sep 20, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> I bet big companies like Vail are eyeballing robots.


If they can ever figure out how to automate the snowmaking that would be great.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Robots...already have them...kiosks...
Like self checkout at most stores now...people don't want these jobs..no prob...


----------



## NYDB (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm surprised Vail gets away with this so easily.  You buy the pass to have unlimited access. Not unlimited access plus an extra grand to ski all weekends at Stowe

is there fine legal print that makes this shit ok?   There has to be I guess.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 20, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I'm surprised Vail gets away with this so easy.  You buy the pass to have unlimited access.
> 
> is there fine legal print that makes this shit ok?   There has to be I guess.



Well you do still have unlimited access even for no additional cost I'm sure they could argue. You can park far away in a free lot. You can take a shuttle. You can walk. You can have someone drop you off.

But I do fundamentally agree that this is ridiculous and just completely negates their mantra of making skiing "affordable for everyone" by offering such "cheap" prices on the Epic pass. If you ski only 10 (non-holiday) weekends at Stowe a year, you just essentially doubled the cost of an Epic Local pass via all the additional parking fees. Sure if you ski that much you could *maybe* get a $450 season parking pass if you're lucky. But even that is a substantial amount of extra money beyond the cost of the pass. Nickle and diming people with extra parking fees is just bad publicity and just going to piss people off. You're better off just charging an appropriate season pass price to begin with. If you want Stowe to be a "premium" property (as it arguably should be), then put it on a more expensive "premium" season pass tier and be done with it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 20, 2022)

Used to be 2 grand for a Stowe season pass..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Used to be 2 grand for a Stowe season pass..


Stop adding relevant, even if it's fully uncomfortable for some to accept, facts into the discussion! 

And while it isn't the norm yet in the ski industry, pretty sure in the past paid parking wasn't the norm at say airports, theme parks, athletic stadiums, malls, hospitals, etc.

Over time we all just kind of got used to those (regrettably often) but now just accept that that is just part of the experience now. Not totally a surprising thing that the ski industry is catching on to this now if one honestly thinks about it. And certainly in some instances, paid parking policies are also being used in a way to try and encourage carpooling which is then tied into an environmental component, which then can make it an easier sell to those who automatically feel good about going green


----------



## mbedle (Sep 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Used to be 2 grand for a Stowe season pass..


I miss those days....


----------



## Tonyr (Sep 21, 2022)

mbedle said:


> I miss those days....



If you went every weekend during the season parking in the Mt Mansfield lot would cost around 2k if you weren't able to purchase a $450 parking pass. Hitting weekends there half of the season plus the cost of a full Epic pass puts you right around the 2k level which was the cost of a full season pass before Vail took over.


----------



## RichT (Sep 21, 2022)

A season pass? Or just a Epic season pass?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm going to let my wife decide weekends..we have an epic and ikon...
I'll be at SB, Stowe, Jay , and K during the week.


----------



## Tonyr (Sep 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I'm going to let my wife decide weekends..we have an epic and ikon...
> I'll be at SB, Stowe, Jay , and K during the week.



They are the 4 best places to be!


----------



## slatham (Sep 21, 2022)

Sorry to add some additional, relevant facts, but free parking is available. Sure it’s less convenient etc, but when something  is cheap, well, you get what you pay for……


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> I bet big companies like Vail are eyeballing robots.



I've never seen an automated lift ticket kiosk, but there's no reason one couldnt exist, similar to a lottery scratch-off machine.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Used to be 2 grand for a Stowe season pass..


Used to be you could ski with a Stowe season pass too..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Sep 21, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Stop adding relevant, even if it's fully uncomfortable for some to accept, facts into the discussion!
> 
> And while it isn't the norm yet in the ski industry, pretty sure in the past paid parking wasn't the norm at say airports, theme parks, athletic stadiums, malls, hospitals, etc.
> 
> Over time we all just kind of got used to those (regrettably often) but now just accept that that is just part of the experience now. Not totally a surprising thing that the ski industry is catching on to this now if one honestly thinks about it. And certainly in some instances, paid parking policies are also being used in a way to try and encourage carpooling which is then tied into an environmental component, which then can make it an easier sell to those who automatically feel good about going green



the stockholm syndrome is strong in this one.


----------



## IceEidolon (Sep 21, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never seen an automated lift ticket kiosk, but there's no reason one couldnt exist, similar to a lottery scratch-off machine.


Several places have them - Blue in PA has some for sure.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 21, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never seen an automated lift ticket kiosk, but there's no reason one couldnt exist, similar to a lottery scratch-off machine.



Lots of resorts have them. Typically you order online (can do it via your phone from the parking lot if you want for example) and then just scan a QR code or barcode displayed on your phone with the order confirmation at the kiosk and it spits out your RFID card.


----------



## IceEidolon (Sep 21, 2022)

djd66 said:


> If they can ever figure out how to automate the snowmaking that would be great.


Automated snowmaking means having a year round maintenance plan. They don't like that part.

A few European resorts can run unattended overnight. I somehow doubt that's in the future for most North American below-the-treeline resorts with both narrower trails and wind, but if I were making capex decisions I'd be pricing out automatic guns on wide trails and early season core trails plus pumphouse automation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2022)

I give it winter of 2026 before people wake up to the fact their "cheap skiing" at Vail is no longer as cheap as they remember.  Add $30 parking, $8 slices of pizza, $5.50 soda, etc.... the DIS style fast-pass for rich folks is going to eventually become the norm too - book it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 21, 2022)

I bring my own food...weekends though...she will want...skinny pancake!


----------



## skiur (Sep 21, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've never seen an automated lift ticket kiosk, but there's no reason one couldnt exist, similar to a lottery scratch-off machine.


K has had them since at least 2020 maybe longer.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2022)

Sb has them. Both sugarbush and saddleback


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I bring my own food...weekends though...she will want...skinny pancake!


Until they say you can’t bring it into the lodge.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I'm going to let my wife decide weekends..we have an epic and ikon...
> I'll be at SB, Stowe, Jay , and K during the week.


I've got the beast 365 with included Ikon base pass. $140 per month for me it's the ideal pass.
Want to get up to SB at least a half dozen times this coming winter.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sep 21, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Until they say you can’t bring it into the lodge.


I prefer my truck..the music is better as well as the service..


----------



## Vter (Sep 22, 2022)

Epic not. 
Bring back the days of “ticket books” 1 ticket = 1 Ride !
2 or 3 Blankets on the single chair…back in the day when you could walk out to Mt. Road, stand there for less than 2 minutes and without putting your Thumb Out a cool person(s) would lift ya w/ “good conversation” to 
The Hill ! 
(Forever great memories of Stowe)

They can cut it up & “Disneyland” the Hill, but the Mountain Range will remain with a bleeding hart


----------



## kendo (Sep 24, 2022)

Ski The East just released their newest video featuring Stowe and lots of snow...


----------



## hovercraft (Sep 30, 2022)

Check out the new post on instagram comments are abundant .  Here is the web site for the parking info.   https://www.parkstowe.com/parkingbasics


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 1, 2022)

A limited number of parking season passes will go on sale at www.parkstowe.com/seasonparkingpass on Tuesday, Oct. 11 at 6 p.m. for $450. These passes are only available through ParkStowe.com on a first-come, first-served basis until they are sold out. *While these passes do not guarantee a parking spot, they do provide value for our resort regulars who visit throughout the season.*

Season parking pass that does not guarantee parking ?  Please tell me more about the value they provide for Stowe resort regulars....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2022)

WWF-VT said:


> A limited number of parking season passes will go on sale at www.parkstowe.com/seasonparkingpass on Tuesday, Oct. 11 at 6 p.m. for $450. These passes are only available through ParkStowe.com on a first-come, first-served basis until they are sold out. *While these passes do not guarantee a parking spot, they do provide value for our resort regulars who visit throughout the season.*
> 
> Season parking pass that does not guarantee parking ?  Please tell me more about the value they provide for Stowe resort regulars....



I had one for Mount Snow last year (and bought one for this season too). The only day that all of the spaces were taken up that I (or in this case my wife) couldn't get a spot was when she went to show up in the prefered lot on the Saturday of MLK Weekend at about 11:30.

I realize the parking situation at Stowe and Mount Snow are different, however the limited number of parking passes they sold at Mount Snow last year, essentially wasn't an issue for getting a space all season long. I guess we'll see if something similar happens at Stowe this coming season.

The other thing is that the vast majority of the folks who buy a parking pass, are regulars, and most regulars tend to be at the mountain early, before the masses who may be buying a day parking pass show up


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 1, 2022)

That at Snow was limited parking passes sold for limited spots in preferred lots.

This is a limited parking passes sold so you don’t have to pay the fees daily with no guarantee you get a spot. The main lot routinely fills up these days. Remember AIG ripped up half the lot capacity for Spruce Peak development and this was before Vail’s season pass price reduction.

They are not planning on leaving 50 spots available if they sell 50 parking passes. Else this would be offered as a parking pass to a preferred, segregated lot.

Apples. Oranges.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2022)

Let's do some math.

Pre-Vail a Stowe season pass was roughly $2,200 IIRC, *but* the mountain wasn't a total chaotic zoo.

Now it's only $879, but that's spurious as you're forced to buy a $450 parking pass = $1,329, _*but*_ it's a total chaotic zoo.

The variance is $871 (even less if we include how much other costs like Food & Bevy have increased).  Depending upon your financial means & how important skiing is to you, I'll bet there are many who'd prefer the "old" Stowe costing $871 more a year.


----------



## Granite1 (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Let's do some math.
> 
> Pre-Vail a Stowe season pass was roughly $2,200 IIRC, *but* the mountain wasn't a total chaotic zoo.
> 
> ...


I would prefer the old Stowe.  I'd pay even more than the $871 a year. Same with Killington - or any other ski area for that matter.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Let's do some math.
> 
> Pre-Vail a Stowe season pass was roughly $2,200 IIRC, *but* the mountain wasn't a total chaotic zoo.
> 
> ...



If you purchased early, the variance is only ~$500 (in 2016, the last year pre-Vail, the "early" price for a full season pass was $1860 if you purchased before early November).

And if you can't get one of the "limited" parking passes that are going to be sold, then the variance could shrink even more if you're forced to pay $30/day for parking.

And if you're a "local", the difference is really non-existent as Stowe had a "County" pass for ~$1300 that was valid 7 days a week other than a few holidays.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> *If you purchased early, the variance is only ~$500* (in 2016, the last year pre-Vail, the "early" price for a full season pass was $1860 if you purchased before early November).
> 
> And if you can't get one of the "limited" parking passes that are going to be sold, then the variance could shrink even more if you're forced to pay $30/day for parking.
> 
> And if you're a "local", the difference is really non-existent as Stowe had a "County" pass for ~$1300 that was valid 7 days a week other than a few holidays.



Thanks for that clarification, that to me makes it a no-brainer then.  Reason #4,582 why Vail sucks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I would prefer the old Stowe.  I'd pay even more than the $871 a year. Same with Killington - or any other ski area for that matter.



i dont think killington is so bad lately. by being a limited ikon partner it's handled the mega pass era pretty damn gracefully. i get my 5-7 days at K each season, and its invariably prime season weekends, and aside from the gondola and the 6-pack (which i tend to avoid anyway), lift lines really haven't been so bad. you do need to get there pretty early for primo parking at k1 or bear, I'll admit that much


----------



## mbedle (Oct 3, 2022)

Stowe had multiple options for season passes for the 2016/17 season. Young Adult Pass (19-34), excluding holidays was only $599 early and $899 late. The Adult Full Pass was $1,860 early and $2,313 late. The Adult Pass excluding holidays was $1,668 early and $2,083 late. The three county resident pass, excluding holidays was $1,334 early and $1,668 late. The college pass (with not blackouts) was really cheap with full time students at $399 early and $499 late and part time students at $599 early and $749 late. A lot of these passes included the Mountain Collective pass. So with that said, for college people, locals and 18-34 crowd, the difference might be negative.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 3, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Let's do some math.
> 
> Pre-Vail a Stowe season pass was roughly $2,200 IIRC, *but* the mountain wasn't a total chaotic zoo.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 3, 2022)

Lots of people say they bought an Ikon pass this year.  If that is the case SB could be a zoo this year….


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Lots of people say they bought an Ikon pass this year.  If that is the case SB could be a zoo this year….


Had one last year (as did my wife and 2 of my sons) but not this coming year. So 4 more can buy it this year.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 4, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Lots of people say they bought an Ikon pass this year.  If that is the case SB could be a zoo this year….


It will never be as big a zoo at Stowe.  We have beter infrastucture to spread people out.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 4, 2022)

As long as there is enough snow to spread them out.  Either way a zoo is a zoo…….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## mbedle (Oct 4, 2022)

I'm thinking the new left is going to take a lot of pressure off the quad. It should also take pressure off the lower intermediate trails used to get back to the quad. Most people avoided lower tyro, standard, gulch and lord, since they only lead back to the slow triple and require skating to get back up to the quad. Stowe's biggest problem is and will continue to be the underutilized spruce peak terrain. It's almost as if they operate spruce solely for racing and lessons. The lack of snow making on the upper trails doesn't help.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 4, 2022)

The Zoo animals appear restless









						Stowe Gets Roasted For Paid Parking Passes
					

The general response to Stowe’s (VT) new paid parking system has been…how do I say this…uhhh…not positive. Stowe announced last week that a season parking pass can be purcha…




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




I wonder how the other ski area populations accepted the new parking fee's. Are they really getting more push back here on the east coast and in VT


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2022)

unofficial networks is such crappy writing. snowbrains too. i get that they are just little ski blogs, but its always so cringey


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 4, 2022)

Crappy writing is not limited to those "news sources"  Major "news sources" also have crappy writing.  While I'm not savant at writing, when I see/read terrible writing you know its bad.  Its like no one reads their shit before posting it.

Also wondering about the pushback other places.   I mean there's been paid parking in Vail for as long as I've skied there, but at 1 time there wasn't.  Same with Breck and the free parking is such a hassle.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 4, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Crappy writing is not limited to those "news sources"  Major "news sources" also have crappy writing.  While I'm not savant at writing, when I see/read terrible writing you know its bad.  Its like no one reads their shit before posting it.
> 
> Also wondering about the pushback other places.   I mean there's been paid parking in Vail for as long as I've skied there, but at 1 time there wasn't.  Same with Breck and the free parking is such a hassle.



i think i70 is different. its just not culturally part of skiing here in the east, where everything is just a bit less destination resort and more day trippy. summit and eagle county been ski disney world for a long time. and the ski areas are also in tight canyons where there isn't room for big close parking, so its never really been odd to me that, for example, copper charges to park in all of the remotely convenient lots. it just sort of comes with the territory there. at least vail, in my recollection, had a pretty reliable bus system to shuttle you to the base areas. but here, in vermont? no.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 4, 2022)

mbedle said:


> I'm thinking the new left is going to take a lot of pressure off the quad. It should also take pressure off the lower intermediate trails used to get back to the quad. Most people avoided lower tyro, standard, gulch and lord, since they only lead back to the slow triple and require skating to get back up to the quad. Stowe's biggest problem is and will continue to be the underutilized spruce peak terrain. It's almost as if they operate spruce solely for racing and lessons. The lack of snow making on the upper trails doesn't help.


I agree on the new lift taking pressure of the quad.  I would be surprised if it didn’t do that.  Plus all the people getting an IKON pass will help as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2022)

It's not the new lift that will help with crowds guys.  It's the epic parking plan obviously!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 5, 2022)

Well crowding on the slopes and parking/traffic issues are 2 separate but related issues.  If the paid parking can increase carpooling and reduce traffic that is a win.  I do agreed that having a 2nd high speed lift on the mansfield side from the base will also alleviate crowding at the 4Runner and potentially even the Gondola.  As was said previously a lot of the intermediate trails were underutilized on that side of Mansfield because of the slow triple and the slog back to the 4 runner. 

And obviously more restricted access to Stowe via the ultra inexpensive pass would help too.


----------



## kendo (Oct 6, 2022)

Flying towers this week and both terminals looking good...









						Stowe | ELU Flight Day 3 | A lot has been happening with our #epicliftupgrade! Let's check in with Scott Reeves, Senior Director of Mountain Operations, about all of the milestones... | By Stowe Mountain Resort | Facebook
					

4.3K views, 77 likes, 2 loves, 24 comments, 11 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Stowe Mountain Resort: A lot has been happening with our #epicliftupgrade! Let's check in with Scott Reeves, Senior...




					fb.watch


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

Season Parking Pass sold out in 13 minutes.  I wonder how many they put up for sale?


----------



## oldfartrider (Oct 11, 2022)

That blows my mind


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lots of people..have lots of money...
Although 450.00 is pretty much lunch money..


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

If you think about it local pass was 650+ 450 for the parking is only 100 more then the full ikon if you were switching over.  Not endorsing paid parking by any means…..


----------



## Tonyr (Oct 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Lots of people..have lots of money...
> Although 450.00 is pretty much lunch money..



Monthly parking garages in NYC within the expensive neighborhoods are well over 1k per month. A $450 annual parking pass at Stowe is a bargain for people who are already used to getting ripped off in New York and Boston....


----------



## NYDB (Oct 11, 2022)

I would have gotten it if I were KS. I’m sure he did.  Keep the wife happy.  Smart move


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> If you think about it local pass was 650+ 450 for the parking is only 100 more then the full ikon if you were switching over.  Not endorsing paid parking by any means…..



True...but why would you choose to compare a full pass against a local pass? Either compare full Epic + parking to full Ikon or compare Epic local + parking to Ikon base for an apples to apples comparison.

Also not one bit surprised it sold out that quickly. I bet they didn't actually offer too many to begin with, plus as others mentioned, there are plenty of people around Stowe that don't consider $450 a lot of money or they know $450 is cheaper than paying $30/day if they plan to ski more than 15 days at Stowe.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> True...but why would you choose to compare a full pass against a local pass? Either compare full Epic + parking to full Ikon or compare Epic local + parking to Ikon base for an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Also not one bit surprised it sold out that quickly. I bet they didn't actually offer too many to begin with, plus as others mentioned, there are plenty of people around Stowe that don't consider $450 a lot of money or they know $450 is cheaper than paying $30/day if they plan to ski more than 15 days at Stowe.


Fair, full epic was 847 + 450, so 300 more.  If you have two people in the household its 2150 vs 2000 full ikon.  I would think there is a lot of family’s that have at least two passes.  Still curious how many they put on sale


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Fair, full epic was 847 + 450, so 300 more.  If you have two people in the household its 2150 vs 2000 full ikon.  I would think there is a lot of family’s that have at least two passes.  Still curious how many they put on sale



I'm seeing some people online say it was gone in only 9 or 10 minutes. And even people that were on the site ready to go at the time it went on sale couldn't successfully complete a purchase. Definitely very curious to know how many they really sold...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2022)

Why wouldn't you just sell it to as many people who have a pass and want the parking pass too?

There's no guarantee you get a parking spot, so who cares how many they sell.   Now you are just going to piss off the people who mainly are buying it for convenience and perhaps to save a small amount of money.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Why wouldn't you just sell it to as many people who have a pass and want the parking pass too?
> 
> There's no guarantee you get a parking spot, so who cares how many they sell.   Now you are just going to piss off the people who mainly are buying it for convenience and perhaps to save a small amount of money.



You're 100% right. The only logical explanation for limiting it is to generate MORE revenue by forcing more people to pay $30/day.  They don't actually want to sell $450 passes that will be used 15+ times. They want to get people to pay every single day for the parking. Selling the pass is just an illusion to pretend they're trying to offer a "cheaper" alternative for people that ski a lot.

Otherwise there's really no reason to limit the sale of this pass at all because as you said, they outright say it is still first come first served and doesn't guarantee a spot.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Why wouldn't you just sell it to as many people who have a pass and want the parking pass too?
> 
> There's no guarantee you get a parking spot, so who cares how many they sell.   Now you are just going to piss off the people who mainly are buying it for convenience and perhaps to save a small amount of money.


I agree just make it an option when you buy the pass.  Unless they really think the 30.00 a day will stop people coming to the mountain @ prime time.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> You're 100% right. The only logical explanation for limiting it is to generate MORE revenue by forcing more people to pay $30/day.  They don't actually want to sell $450 passes that will be used 15+ times. They want to get people to pay every single day for the parking. Selling the pass is just an illusion to pretend they're trying to offer a "cheaper" alternative for people that ski a lot.
> 
> Otherwise there's really no reason to limit the sale of this pass at all because as you said, they outright say it is still first come first served and doesn't guarantee a spot.


The paid parking to help overcrowding was always a charade.  It’s laughable on the face of it….


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> The paid parking to help overcrowding was always a charade.  It’s laughable on the face of it….


Oh absolutely. But now Vail can say "we did something so stop blaming us".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 11, 2022)

big lolz


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> You're 100% right. The only logical explanation for limiting it is to generate MORE revenue by forcing more people to pay $30/day.  They don't actually want to sell $450 passes that will be used 15+ times. They want to get people to pay every single day for the parking. Selling the pass is just an illusion to pretend they're trying to offer a "cheaper" alternative for people that ski a lot.
> 
> Otherwise there's really no reason to limit the sale of this pass at all because as you said, they outright say it is still first come first served and doesn't guarantee a spot.



Probably right.  

Their social media must be full of praise right now


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably right.
> 
> Their social media must be full of praise right now


No social media that I see.  I’m sure they figured it was better to go quietly into the night


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 11, 2022)

I didn't get it...no idea it would sell out that fast..
Now wondering if parking in the toll lot is worth it. Not sure when that chair starts. Rode it once last year..for the he'll of it.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 11, 2022)

Can pretty much guarantee that the number they put on sale is way less than the total number of paid spaces.

Reality is that all the parking pass folks won't be going everyday they're needed. Ultimately over the course of the season they're (Stowe/Vail) likely to make more from parking spaces not occupied by parking pass holders than from parking pass holders, and if they sell too many, then you will inevitably get some parking passholder rage from someone who shows up late morning to a sold out lot, even though they made it clear that a parking pass isn't a guarantee that there will be a space available for you whenever you want it


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I didn't get it...no idea it would sell out that fast..
> Now wondering if parking in the toll lot is worth it. Not sure when that chair starts. Rode it once last year..for the he'll of it.


I think it starts @ 9 but not 100% on that.  It’s really really really slow lift.  I think you could skin faster…….


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I didn't get it...no idea it would sell out that fast..
> Now wondering if parking in the toll lot is worth it. Not sure when that chair starts. Rode it once last year..for the he'll of it.


Yea...parking in a "Free" lot by a slow lift that doesn't open as early as the main lifts by the "paid" lot isn't overly helpful. Unless they have some good shuttle service between the lots...but I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

Even if they improve the shuttle service they still have to get up the mountain road.  Not like there is an express lane for them


----------



## cdskier (Oct 11, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Even if they improve the shuttle service they still have to get up the mountain road.  Not like there is an express lane for them



But I thought paid parking would eliminate the traffic!


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> But I thought paid parking would eliminate the traffic!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 12, 2022)

I think the lift is 18 minutes...


----------



## Tonyr (Oct 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I think the lift is 18 minutes...



I rode it once and thought to myself never again, it is a slow ride.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I rode it once and thought to myself never again, it is a slow ride.


Only ridden it when staying in a house down there. Take a break at the house grab a beer and finish it easily before you get off the lift. Probably could drink 2 and smoke a J.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 12, 2022)

Not a fan of Vail , but rember this:

_By encouraging more people to use public transport, carpool or visit during non-peak times, we hope to move congestion off of the two-lane road leading to the resort and from our main lots.

In addition, we are ramping up our partnership with Green Mountain Transit, with proceeds from our paid parking going toward additional buses and capacity as well as toward our own resort shuttle system to improve public transportation in and around the resort.

Taken from:









						Stowe to Add Paid Parking – VT SKI + RIDE
					

It’s 7:27 on a weekend and already the parking lot at Stowe Mountain Resort is nearly filled. On Route 108,




					vtskiandride.com
				



_


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 12, 2022)

bigbob said:


> Not a fan of Vail , but rember this:
> 
> _By encouraging more people to use public transport, carpool or visit during non-peak times, we hope to move congestion off of the two-lane road leading to the resort and from our main lots.
> 
> ...


They need a private road from the toll house to the mansfield lodge for shuttle busses. How about a monorail?


----------



## mbedle (Oct 12, 2022)

Toll house lot will be filled by 7:15 Friday - Sunday. Maybe about 200 spaces in that lot on both sides of the road.


Kingslug20 said:


> I didn't get it...no idea it would sell out that fast..
> Now wondering if parking in the toll lot is worth it. Not sure when that chair starts. Rode it once last year..for the he'll of it.


Typically it spins at 9AM. The plan I am hearing is people will be parking at the Toll House or Cross Country lots and grouping up into 4s and taking the one car up to the resort and avoid the $120 worth of parking fees. I'm based out of the condo's at Toll House, so just trying to figure out if I should just take the bus up to the resort. Depending on how things go, I would think that Vail would consider spinning the Toll House double at 8AM to get people out of that lot and also people coming from the cross country lot. At a 1,000 people per hour, it should be able to handle the 7:30 to 9:00 am rush.

Edit: Of course this only may work when there is enough natural snow to open the Toll House lift.


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 12, 2022)

It’s about 15 minutes exactly no stops. It’s also extremely low capacity. There’s ~17 seconds between chairs, or ~425 pph.


----------



## skiur (Oct 12, 2022)

So which is it?  1000 pph or 425?  Big difference in the two numbers.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2022)

skiur said:


> So which is it?  1000 pph or 425?  Big difference in the two numbers.



And Liftblog has yet a 3rd number and puts the capacity at 800 pph...


----------



## machski (Oct 12, 2022)

Vail wants to do this right, they need to add snowmaking, a HSQ up Toll House and spin that lift at 730 every Fri-Sun.  But that won't happen, even with the added parking revenues.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 12, 2022)

toll house has been in sore need of replacement a long time and that will only be exacerbated by the coming shit winds


----------



## mbedle (Oct 12, 2022)

cdskier said:


> And Liftblog has yet a 3rd number and puts the capacity at 800 pph...


Have no idea - just got the Information from the 


Potentially increasing the amount of pedestrian traffic trying to get across Mountain Road to the bus stop at Toll House should also be interesting (if not dangerous!). Since there is not a bus stop on Mountain Road down at the Cross Country Center (they may eventual put one), it's also going to interesting to see how the increased bus traffic exiting that lot is going to effect Mountain Road traffic. I can also see people parking in the area along mountain road's shoulder that is just pass the Toll House bus stop. They do it all the time in the Fall to look at the foliage. Looks like Vail conducted a traffic study but only for PM traffic. Town is pushing for a AM study to determine what effect these changes will have on Mountain Road.  Another problem I see is if you increase the number of people using the bus service, how is that going to effect crowds in lodges in the morning. Big difference getting ready in the Mansfield or Gondola lots compared to getting ready in the Toll House and Cross Country Center lots. Nobody is going to want to hop on the bus to get something out of their car mid-day. Number of bags in Mansfield is going to sky rocket this year along with the number of people in the morning. 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.townofstowevt.org
				




And Stowe most likely exceeded 500,000 skier visits last season!!! That explains the cluster F&$k... lol 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.townofstowevt.org


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2022)

mbedle said:


> Have no idea - just got the Information from the
> 
> 
> Potentially increasing the amount of pedestrian traffic trying to get across Mountain Road to the bus stop at Toll House should also be interesting (if not dangerous!). Since there is not a bus stop on Mountain Road down at the Cross Country Center (they may eventual put one), it's also going to interesting to see how the increased bus traffic exiting that lot is going to effect Mountain Road traffic. I can also see people parking in the area along mountain road's shoulder that is just pass the Toll House bus stop. They do it all the time in the Fall to look at the foliage. Looks like Vail conducted a traffic study but only for PM traffic. Town is pushing for a AM study to determine what effect these changes will have on Mountain Road.  Another problem I see is if you increase the number of people using the bus service, how is that going to effect crowds in lodges in the morning. Big difference getting ready in the Mansfield or Gondola lots compared to getting ready in the Toll House and Cross Country Center lots. Nobody is going to want to hop on the bus to get something out of their car mid-day. Number of bags in Mansfield is going to sky rocket this year along with the number of people in the morning.
> ...



Those minutes again seem to show how Vail is very resistant to working together with local towns and wants everything their way or else...

_DRB: We'll approve the report on the condition that you also study AM traffic and we revisit this in a year. _(seems like reasonable requests)
_Vail: No, the board should just informally accept our word that we'll do this and not actually put it in writing as a condition for acceptance _(LOL)

Also love this from Vail/Stowe: _"M. Lillis stated they do not know how the skier gets to the mountain now." _I'll give you a hint, they're not being dropped out of a plane via parachute...


----------



## slatham (Oct 12, 2022)

Wow I would be shocked if Toll House doesn’t run until 9am on weekends. While that lift ride isn’t fun, it’s a hell of a lot better than a shuttle bus. I would think they would want to encourage 1) parking at Toll House and 2) not needing to use a bus. A lift not running doesn’t do that.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 12, 2022)

I still take IKON and Sugarbush over the EPIC Stowe zoo any day and twice on Tuesdays.  What a mess over there.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> I still take IKON and Sugarbush over the EPIC Stowe zoo any day and twice on Tuesdays.  What a mess over there.


I'll take neither but midweek at Stowe will be missed. 

Is SB North still the goto to get away from the crowds?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes North is always great but generally compared to Stowe on the weekend, Sugarbush is not really that bad.  Even at peak time lift lines at Bravo and Gate House never go more that 15 minues anytime.  Castlerock is different but we all know that.  And the access road never backs up a mile down the road.  Maybe a 1/4 mile on Holiday weekends at 9am but that is it.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Yes North is always great but generally compared to Stowe on the weekend, Sugarbush is not really that bad.  Even at peak time lift lines at Bravo and Gate House never go more that 15 minues anytime.  Castlerock is different but we all know that.  And the access road never backs up a mile down the road.  Maybe a 1/4 mile on Holiday weekends at 9am but that is it.



Agreed. The key of course is all lifts running and all terrain open to spread people out. When SB is 100% open, it handles crowds very well.

I'd prefer if we stop talking about North being a good escape from the crowds though. A few more people than I would like have been figuring that out the past couple years lol. I don't get as many runs to myself on a Saturday morning there as I used to!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 12, 2022)

We all don't get as many runs..at all any more..almost anywhere..


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 12, 2022)

I got the 425 by counting chairs In a video on YouTube.

34 seconds to pass 4 chairs means it’s 17 seconds to pass 2 chairs means each chair is 17 seconds apart.

6 seconds spacing for 2 people is 1200 ppl. So 17 seconds for 2 people is 423.5 ppl.

The chairs are FAR apart. which means the capacity is low.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> I still take IKON and Sugarbush over the EPIC Stowe zoo any day and twice on Tuesdays.  What a mess over there.


Works for me one less person at the ZOO.  🥹


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 12, 2022)

On another note, I noticed the parking pass starts on the 18th of November which is the scheduled opening day and ends on the 30th of April.  Seems like that could be the intended closing date.  If so that is two weeks later then the past few years.  That would be nice……


----------



## snoseek (Oct 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> On another note, I noticed the parking pass starts on the 18th of November which is the scheduled opening day and ends on the 30th of April.  Seems like that could be the intended closing date.  If so that is two weeks later then the past few years.  That would be nice……


I'm taking this year off from epic but I honestly feel like things will improve quite a bit this year across the board. When they stop sucking they get my money. If they transition to Paid parking in NH they can forever fuck off though.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 13, 2022)

Sunday afternoon at Stowe is deserted, at least it was a few years ago. Never had to wait in line. Don't know if it's any different now, but I would assume it's the same, everyone leaving early to get back home and avoid the traffic etc.


----------



## kendo (Oct 13, 2022)

22/23 trail map out.  Marketing upped the trail count by adding (3) new glades . . . Whitewater (Chin Clip), Mary Mason (National) & S-53.   

Also, the Goat-Nosedive 'High Hazard Area' is no longer & don't see any increase in snowmaking trails.     



			https://www.stowe.com/-/aemasset/sitecore/stowe/maps/20220923_ST_winter-trail_map_001.pdf


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 13, 2022)

kendo said:


> 22/23 trail map out.  Marketing upped the trail count by adding (3) new glades . . . Whitewater (Chin Clip), Mary Mason (National) & S-53.
> 
> Also, the Goat-Nosedive 'High Hazard Area' is no longer & don't see any increase in snowmaking trails.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Never got a chance to ski the riverbed while it was still "secret". Hope the Bush never does this...


----------



## slatham (Oct 13, 2022)

kendo said:


> 22/23 trail map out.  Marketing upped the trail count by adding (3) new glades . . . Whitewater (Chin Clip), Mary Mason (National) & S-53.
> 
> Also, the Goat-Nosedive 'High Hazard Area' is no longer & don't see any increase in snowmaking trails.
> 
> ...



Love how the new 6Pack base terminal is way out in the parking lot to make sure everyone knows it’s not an uphill hike! TBH, lowering the base terminal was a great idea to help eliminate the line at the Quad.

Riverbed glades should be kept off map. They are very challenging especially if low snow. But now as an offficial glade I am sure they will keep them closed until properly filled. Probably keep them closed way more than needed if history is any guide.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

Stowe put river bed on the map?  That blows.   Wish they'd just go back to the Great 48

But people love it more than ever!  #1 by this metric









						The 5 Ski Resorts with the Worst Traffic - SnowBrains
					

Let’s talk about everyone’s absolute favorite part of any ski trip: traffic. Skiers can experience overcrowded interstates and standstill




					snowbrains.com


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

love the hazard area. never found it to be all that hazardous


----------



## slatham (Oct 13, 2022)

Side note - very interested to see how bad traffic issues are this winter IF COVID remains less of an issue. My theory is a lot of the traffic and parking issues were caused by COVID influenced single car occupancy.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2022)

slatham said:


> Side note - very interested to see how bad traffic issues are this winter IF COVID remains less of an issue. My theory is a lot of the traffic and parking issues were caused by COVID influenced single car occupancy.


The fact that it's still not at all uncommon to see folks driving around in their cars, by themselves, with a mask on, is a sign that for some folks, that single occupancy vehicle desire, regardless of parking fees, will still be there to some extent.

The question then becomes, how many in that demographic, will be going to Stowe on a regular basis this season?  Only time will tell how your theory plays out there @slatham


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 13, 2022)

It's always crowded now...
Maybe this season a bit less?
We shall see


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

drjeff said:


> The fact that it's still not at all uncommon to see folks driving around in their cars, by themselves, with a mask on, is a sign that for some folks, that single occupancy vehicle desire, regardless of parking fees, will still be there to some extent.
> 
> The question then becomes, how many in that demographic, will be going to Stowe on a regular basis this season?  Only time will tell how your theory plays out there @slatham



where do you see this? mask wearing in the NYC region is down to 'occasionally seen on public transit'. i have seen zero people recently driving or walking around masked. 

i am flying to portland oregon tonight and might mask on the plane. i dunno. lots of people seem to be getting sick with regular colds and shit right now. half my office is down this week.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 13, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> It's always crowded now...
> Maybe this season a bit less?
> We shall see


That wasn’t my experience.  Went to the mountain close to 70 times last year and there was plenty days it was ride right on……


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

even at stowe and even during covid work from home times, i cannot envision stowe being 'crowded' on a random tuesday


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> where do you see this? mask wearing in the NYC region is down to 'occasionally seen on public transit'. i have seen zero people recently driving or walking around masked.
> 
> i am flying to portland oregon tonight and might mask on the plane. i dunno. lots of people seem to be getting sick with regular colds and shit right now. half my office is down this week.



Saw 2 this morning on my way to work.  Both older folks (say 60+) and unless someone was lying down in the backseat, sure seemed like they were the only ones in the car. Pretty common occurance on my way too/from work still to see 1 or 2 folks driving solo with their mask on in my neck of the woods.

Additionally, on a purely anecdotal note, last night my wife and I attended at debate betweens the candidates who are running for our local CT state senate and house seats next month (we were actually there more to support our son, who was selected by his school who was sponsoring the debate, to be the debate moderator than out of some strong desire to support any particular candidate). The auditorium it was in has roughly 750 seats, there were maybe 75 of us, candidates included, in the auditorium, so it was far from jammed packed.  By quick glance I'd say there were a dozen or so people in attendance, with masks on. And they all seemed to be clapping for the candidates from 1 particluar party.

As more and more news/information comes out about how parts of the Pandemic were handled from a public health and medical/pharmacological aspect, that is in stark contrast to what was initially presented, and you see people still basically living their lives in fear, and often fear over what in many cases we now know not to be accurate information, I truly feel for them, as the chances that they will be able to once again live a normal life and not a life of fear seem doubtful, and that's a shame.

Years from now, the psychological affects of the pandemic may prove to be far greater than the medical affects for a much larger portion of the population


----------



## Kingslug20 (Oct 13, 2022)

More crowded than it used to be...but it was no problem at all except on weekends.
The 730 chair got very crowded early..used to be maybe 30 people..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 13, 2022)

my girlfriend is already in portland for a class she's taking, and she told me to make sure i bring my vax card. apparently still very much a thing there.


----------



## Edd (Oct 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am flying to portland oregon tonight and might mask on the plane. i dunno. lots of people seem to be getting sick with regular colds and shit right now. half my office is down this week.


I'd mask up. I didn't on a flight from Mexico a couple of weeks ago and got my first case of it from a maskless asshole who displayed all of the obvious symptoms. I figured after all this time I must be one of the asymptomatic types but I was wrong. Hit me pretty good, no hospital or anything. My last shot was booster #2 in April.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> my girlfriend is already in portland for a class she's taking, and she told me to make sure i bring my vax card. apparently still very much a thing there.



Kind of interesting given the testimony infront of the European Parliment in Belgium this week from the Pfizer exec where she admitted during questioning that they never tested their Vaxxes to see if they prevented spread, and now that it's quite apparent via subsequent variant waves that they don't prevent person to person transmission, if one puts some critical thinking skills to the topic, you really do have to question why organizations/businesses wanting to see proof of vax status is even relevant now?  Heck, even my oldest kid's college dropped the requirement for subsequent boosters and proof of vax status for all students.  Again, I suspect that those who still are looking to require proof of vax status documentation are those who will either take a long time, or possibly may never mentally and emotionally recover from the fear that various public health, governmental, and media personalities pushed on them in the early stages of the pandemic when we didn't know as much as we do now.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2022)

Glad to see the Stowe thread turn in to the fucking covid thread.


----------



## hovercraft (Oct 13, 2022)

All threads seem to go off trail at some point!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Glad to see the Stowe thread turn in to the fucking covid thread.



Maybe there needs to be a new word to capture Stowe sucking.   Stovid?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 7, 2022)

Stowe just announced 11/18 opening on 4 Runner Quad - which I think means top to bottom.

If they make this will they be 1st in Northeast?
Anyone else announce a date yet - other than announcements made too long ago to take current weather into account?


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 7, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Stowe just announced 11/18 opening on 4 Runner Quad - which I think means top to bottom.
> 
> If they make this will they be 1st in Northeast?
> Anyone else announce a date yet - other than announcements made too long ago to take current weather into account?


They will have to blow snow like crazy starting Sunday night and they might make it. They will be starting at near nothing if not zero snow on the ground by the time the weekend finishes.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 7, 2022)

Going to be cold the rest of the week..we shall see


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 7, 2022)

If Stowe can get open others will too.  While I'm in PA I just raked leaves and mowed (hopefully for the last time) in shorts. I was in a full drenched sweat stacking firewood yesterday...


----------



## mbedle (Nov 7, 2022)

I don't see it happening.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Stowe just announced 11/18 opening on 4 Runner Quad - which I think means top to bottom.
> 
> If they make this will they be 1st in Northeast?
> Anyone else announce a date yet - other than announcements made too long ago to take current weather into account?


0 chance Stowe is first in the Northeast.


----------



## skiur (Nov 7, 2022)

No way K lets stowe open first.  Stowe may be open top to bottom before K, but K will be open on the stairway before stowe opens.


----------



## slatham (Nov 7, 2022)

Don’t know enough about Stowe to comment on 18th, but based on current forecast I’ll take K open before 18th.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2022)

skiur said:


> No way K lets stowe open first.  Stowe may be open top to bottom before K, but K will be open on the stairway before stowe opens.



I'm not even sure if Stowe will be able to get top to bottom by the 18th. (And if Stowe isn't T2B, they can't open). The reason I say this is I'm not so sure we know what the base temps will be like during the day next week. Yes it will be cold at night and maybe at the summits and upper mountain areas during the day next week, but will the base temps support enough snow-making runtime to get open to the base by the end of next week? I wouldn't count on that just yet...


----------



## gittist (Nov 7, 2022)

Is there a 'lodge' by the Toll House Conference Center that my non-skiing wife could hang out while I ski during a weekday?  I don't care about food as long as there's someplace warm for her to stay.  The other question is whether or not that lift runs during the week.

Thanks.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2022)

Also another point, why are we making a big deal about Stowe "announcing" they're opening 11/18? Wasn't that the date that Epic had announced a while ago? So this isn't anything "new" and I really don't think this is necessarily updated to account for current weather forecasts. So I wouldn't get too excited about it.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 7, 2022)

I hope they do, if they can plenty other mountains can as well.  So we all should be !


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 7, 2022)

Last year I started on the 26th in a blizzard..


----------



## raisingarizona (Nov 7, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I'm not even sure if Stowe will be able to get top to bottom by the 18th. (And if Stowe isn't T2B, they can't open). The reason I say this is I'm not so sure we know what the base temps will be like during the day next week. Yes it will be cold at night and maybe at the summits and upper mountain areas during the day next week, but will the base temps support enough snow-making runtime to get open to the base by the end of next week? I wouldn't count on that just yet...


If the temps were like you're saying then why not blow all of your snow on the upper portions with more favorable temperatures and simply push it down hill with your groomers?


----------



## Keelhauled (Nov 7, 2022)

The distance you can effectively push snow is measured in hundreds of feet, not thousands.  Besides, if you're hypothetically making snow for the whole trail on only half of it you have to run for twice as long, so you might as well wait for the weather to turn and do it all at once.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 8, 2022)

gittist said:


> Is there a 'lodge' by the Toll House Conference Center that my non-skiing wife could hang out while I ski during a weekday?  I don't care about food as long as there's someplace warm for her to stay.  The other question is whether or not that lift runs during the week.
> 
> Thanks.


There is not a lodge at Toll House base area (they got rid of that years ago). There are bathrooms in the admin building, but I don't know if there is any public seating available. The Toll House double only runs during the core season and typically not after any type of icing / melting event.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 9, 2022)

Stowe is still saying opening day is the 18th……


----------



## slatham (Nov 10, 2022)

And they have a chance to make the 18th…….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 10, 2022)

Are they...BLOWING...yet?


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 10, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Are they...BLOWING...yet?


They are.  I am assuming they will have to stop on Friday and Saturday with the warm weather and rain.  Late Saturday night it turns cold and stays that way for the foreseeable future.  I agree that they can make it…….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 10, 2022)

Cool...I'll be there..I want my free sandwich..


----------



## cdskier (Nov 10, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> They are.  I am assuming they will have to stop on Friday and Saturday with the warm weather and rain.  Late Saturday night it turns cold and stays that way for the foreseeable future.  I agree that they can make it…….



Going to be very close. NWS forecast at 2600' for Stowe is still showing highs in the low to mid 30s which puts them out of snow-making range during the day on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday (they don't forecast out further than that yet in the elevation-specific forecasts). And 2600' is still about 1000' above the base elevation. Of course this could change as we get closer and forecasts dial things in better.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 10, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Going to be very close. NWS forecast at 2600' for Stowe is still showing highs in the low to mid 30s which puts them out of snow-making range during the day on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday (they don't forecast out further than that yet in the elevation-specific forecasts). And 2600' is still about 1000' above the base elevation. Of course this could change as we get closer and forecasts dial things in better.


I agree it will be close.  The Mountain Forcast says it will be in the 20”s (at base) starting Sunday night through the week and teens at night at 4300.  I know their snow forecast is marginal @ best but the temp forcast is usually accurate.  Either way we are getting closer and that is a good thing.  it’s time to get back on the mountain….


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 11, 2022)

Planning to go opening day if they make it, then  remembered paid parking. Does it start on day one?  Not worth the 2 plus hours drive and $30 for a ribbon. I guess a ribbon at Mt Snow or Okemo will do if they make Friday open, and a bit closer.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 11, 2022)

I believe they are but not 100% sure on that.  It will not be crowed so you could park at the toll house and take the shuttle.  Shouldn’t be a hassle this early in the season….


----------



## machski (Nov 11, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I believe they are but not 100% sure on that.  It will not be crowed so you could park at the toll house and take the shuttle.  Shouldn’t be a hassle this early in the season….


Assuming they run a shuttle this early in the season.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 11, 2022)

machski said:


> Assuming they run a shuttle this early in the season.


I think they do as they need to get the help up the road….


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 14, 2022)

The forecast is encouraging.  Cold temps plus snow on Tuesday- Wednesday just might = Friday opening.  On another note I find the comments from the VAil/Stowe spokesperson stunning.  It’s so ridiculous on many levels…


			https://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/with-a-surge-of-skiers-stowe-struggles-to-manage-traffic-jams-and-parking-woes/Content?oid=36886589


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> The forecast is encouraging.  Cold temps plus snow on Tuesday- Wednesday just might = Friday opening.  On another note I find the comments from the VAil/Stowe spokesperson stunning.  It’s so ridiculous on many levels…
> 
> 
> https://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont/with-a-surge-of-skiers-stowe-struggles-to-manage-traffic-jams-and-parking-woes/Content?oid=36886589



Yup. He literally contradicts himself. First he says there's always been traffic. Then he says things are different than they were a decade ago and locals need to accept that (in relation to the fact that they can't just zip to the mountain whenever they want and find parking like they did in the past).


----------



## urungus (Nov 14, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> I think they do as they need to get the help up the road….



Not necessarily, I hear employee parking has moved up the road, (so they don’t have to pay employees who are stuck in traffic on a company shuttle)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/icecoast/comments/yhez5c


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 14, 2022)

You are correct on that fact.  I was speaking of all the employees who live in employee housing and don’t have cars, they take a shuttle.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 14, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Yup. He literally contradicts himself. First he says there's always been traffic. Then he says things are different than they were a decade ago and locals need to accept that (in relation to the fact that they can't just zip to the mountain whenever they want and find parking like they did in the past).


He comes across indignant (I am being nice in my word choice) when speaking about something as foundational as locals going up to take a couple of runs and finding “seamless free parking at the base lodge”.  Like there should be something wrong with that.  I could go on for a long time how fucked up that is……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 14, 2022)

The locals...are mad!
This changes everything for them.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2022)

Paid parking is lame when that's your only defense against over crowding. At the same time Vail tried to build a satellite lot and the locals told them to pound sand.  Neither really addresses the parking issue, but how did they expect Vail to react?


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 14, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> The locals...are mad!
> This changes everything for them.


They should be mad.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Paid parking is lame when that's your only defense against over crowding. At the same time Vail tried to build a satellite lot and the locals told them to pound sand.  Neither really addresses the parking issue, but how did they expect Vail to react?



The Stowe spokesman in that article that hovercraft linked also tries to claim that they're not selling "too many" passes and says they want to welcome "more people" if they want to stay in business. I guess he's clearly been assimilated by the Katz Army.

As for that satellite lot...to me it looks like a BS attempt for Stowe to say they "tried to do something". It didn't have many parking spaces in it and realistically would have made very little to no impact on the parking issues.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 14, 2022)

Stowe should be more limited  that's a fact. Its only blacked out 10 days all season.  They don't limit anything except for Vail, Beaver Creek, and Whistler


----------



## machski (Nov 14, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Stowe should be more limited  that's a fact. Its only blacked out 10 days all season.  They don't limit anything except for Vail, Beaver Creek, and Whistler


And those are only limited on the Epic Local.  A full Epic, V/BC/W are unlimited as well.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Nov 14, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Paid parking is lame when that's your only defense against over crowding. At the same time Vail tried to build a satellite lot and the locals told them to pound sand.  Neither really addresses the parking issue, but how did they expect Vail to react?


I would agree, but most people don't care and will go ahead and pay the exorbitant fees. They're rich anyway.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 14, 2022)

So..looks like the shuttle starts running the 25th?
But they open the 18th...


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 15, 2022)

Maybe thats when paid parking starts? On second thought I’m sure that would be to logical and philanthropic for them……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2022)

Guess we will find out..waxing em up today..


----------



## mbedle (Nov 15, 2022)

Looks like the shuttles will be running this Friday - Sunday from the free lots. Can't wait to see how many accidents happen at the Cross Country Center and Toll House when they become the new park and transfer to one car lots. Right turn in and left turn out will be a lot of fun to navigate during the morning rush. I'm somewhat pissed since I'm based out of Toll House and will likely have to wait in line to get out onto mountain road or suffer the double ride up at 9am.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 15, 2022)

I also wonder how many people are going to duck the rope on easy mile / toll house to get back to their cars, instead of waiting for a bus or shuttle.  Hopefully they open that terrain earlier than normal, even if the lift isn't running.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2022)

Going to get there at 7 and see.
Wonder how crowded the day will be..
Good storm on wed/ thurs..


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 15, 2022)

mbedle said:


> I also wonder how many people are going to duck the rope on easy mile / toll house to get back to their cars, instead of waiting for a bus or shuttle.  Hopefully they open that terrain earlier than normal, even if the lift isn't running.


I already know some folks who said they were planing on doing that!


----------



## mbedle (Nov 15, 2022)

Just an FYI and not sure if it was mentioned already, but paid parking does not start until December 2nd.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 15, 2022)

Thanks for that


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 15, 2022)

Aha...looked all over for that info.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)

Coming down!!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Coming down!!
> View attachment 55057


Much better picture than the last one of the screen.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hovercraft (Nov 16, 2022)

Only 2 sleeps away before the games begin….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)

It's really coming down!


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s official they are opening on Saturday..  So now we are back to 3 sleeps……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh crap...they're getting almost a foot of snow!


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 16, 2022)

They had to stop making snow down low.  Still making it up top.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 16, 2022)

Oh well..still an earlier start than last year for me. Although last year was in a blizzard!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2022)

mbedle said:


> Just an FYI and not sure if it was mentioned already, but paid parking does not start until December 2nd.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 17, 2022)

9 inches so far...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 17, 2022)

Thats what she said


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 19, 2022)

719..lot filling up..lot of people climbing up to get on line already...
I wouldn't stand up there for 40 minutes..
Good amount of snow on the ground!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 19, 2022)

Not too bad..crowded on only 2 runs but conditions were pretty good. Lasted 2 hours then it just got hammered into icy moguls..which were fun. Tomorrow is another day..


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 19, 2022)

Good day.  After the first run mountaIn was empty.  Maybe everyone did buy an Ikon pass.  Snow was good, love that you get to go top top 2 bottom on the first day!  Bring on the season……


----------



## kendo (Nov 19, 2022)

Looks great KS and very envious guys!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2022)

Pics of the new six pack base next time someone is there.  I'm curious to see where it starts from.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 19, 2022)

For the first time ever I started my season at Stowe.  What a nice day!


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 19, 2022)

These were taken 6 weeks ago will snap you more tomorrow..


----------



## slatham (Nov 19, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> These were taken 6 weeks ago will snap you more tomorrow..View attachment 55105View attachment 55106View attachment 55107



You mean if I park in the lower part of the lot I have to walk up 20' vertical feet to get to the lift? I hope they have a shuttle! LOL..........


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 19, 2022)

It's a big friggin lift!


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2022)

Is the pod served by this lift historically underused? I think I remember someone saying this here but was staring at the trail map and realizing I don't hit those trails much on the handful of times I've been.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 19, 2022)

slatham said:


> You mean if I park in the lower part of the lot I have to walk up 20' vertical feet to get to the lift? I hope they have a shuttle! LOL..........


 No shuttle, it’s tough living like a peasant


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 19, 2022)

That area does get used quite a bit. Good escape from the crowds..some decent woods..and a way to sneak over to Hayride..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2022)

Edd said:


> Is the pod served by this lift historically underused? I think I remember someone saying this here but was staring at the trail map and realizing I don't hit those trails much on the handful of times I've been.



It's an extremely popular area of the mountain.  Some of the best intermediate cruisers and the terrain park is over there.  Many people use the Forerunner for that terrain because it's a fast lift vs the somewhat long and slow Mountain triple.  But it's not that compelling of terrain to get from the Forerunner summit down to the top of the triple. 

So, I think this new six pack is going to be a game changer and syphon a bunch of traffic from the Forerunner.  

Hopefully they always leave the Lookout Double as a backup chair.  The primary reason I don't want them to upgrade that chair to a higher capacity lift is the moment they do, they'll blast and widen the Lookout trail.  That would be a tragedy.  Next to Goat, it's the best expert run on the mountain in it's current configuration IMO.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 19, 2022)

Adding to the slugs post, there is a lot of intermediate trails off that lift.  Being a high speed 6 pack will enable riders who want that type of terrain to avoid the Quad and play off that lift.  The old triple was very, very slow.


----------



## kendo (Nov 19, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> Adding to the slugs post, there is a lot of intermediate trails off that lift.  Being a high speed 6 pack will enable riders who want that type of terrain to avoid the Quad and play off that lift.  The *old triple was very, very slow*.


and very cozy for (3) 2022 humans!

Will be interesting to see how the new 6 takes the wind when the 4Runner is on hold.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> These were taken 6 weeks ago will snap you more tomorrow..View attachment 55105View attachment 55106View attachment 55107



Hard to guage from your pictures is the capacity of the lineup area.   Doesn't appear to be much real estate there for line queues on what may end being the busiest lift on the mountain.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 20, 2022)

Dumping at Stowe


----------



## kendo (Nov 20, 2022)

^ prime parking spot.  That will prolly be a $50 space next year!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 20, 2022)

Yup..VIP...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## mbedle (Nov 20, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> Hard to guage from your pictures is the capacity of the lineup area.   Doesn't appear to be much real estate there for line queues on what may end being the busiest lift on the mountain.


Looking at the triple lift line and extending it down to the dumpster lot, the base terminal seems to be located just east of the old lot. That would seem to leave a fair amount of space for the lift queue.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 20, 2022)

I believe there will be plenty room for the lift queue.  Another good day @ Stowe.  Mountain was empty again, about 4 to five inches( I would guess ) fell in the morning.  Surprisingly they opened center line around 10:45 or so without waiting to groom the snow whales.  Not something I have experienced in the past few years.  So far a good start to the season……


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 24, 2022)

Who knew I was visiting a ZOO today……..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 24, 2022)

Well...they say Vail resorts have become zoos...


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 24, 2022)

I can’t find it at the moment but I swear the Act 250 application diagrams showed the size of the corral as accommodating 5 minutes of skiers.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 25, 2022)

Act 250 permit states 400 person, 8-minute maze. Only uses approximately half of the available space.


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Nov 25, 2022)

What's with all of the animals, is this a thing now?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 25, 2022)

In Europe it's normal....
Here its...Abby normal...


----------



## Dickc (Nov 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> In Europe it's normal....
> Here its...Abby normal...


Nice Mel Brooks Young Frankenstein quote!


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 25, 2022)

Today was a perfect example of “you don’t know unless you show”.  It was raining hard all the way to the mountain until I turned into the parking lot where it wasn’t raining at all.  It was crazy.  If you went back out of the parking lot and went 50 yards it would be raining.  Got to the top of the mountain and it was snowing harrd, then it hailed for a bit, then it cleared up, then it started snowing again.  Wild weather today.  The mountain was empty all day, snow was soft almost like a spring day in march.  Opened more terrain, fun day all in all.


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> In Europe it's normal....
> Here its...Abby normal...


None of them knew each other either which I found humorous as well…. Especially since I haven’t seen that before….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 25, 2022)

Stuck in CT...would have gone if I was home..took a look at Hunters webcam...didn't look appealing....
Have to wait till Monday..


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 27, 2022)

Missed a good week Slug.  Mountain was empty the whole holiday weekend.  Bartender @ the base lodge said it was the slowest week he has experienced.  Too early to tell but maybe enough people bought the Ikon to take the pressure off.  It has been ride on since they opened.  Snow was great today nice soft bumps to play in…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2022)

Stuck in friggin CT for another week..


----------



## hovercraft (Nov 27, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Stuck in friggin CT for another week..


Seriously?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2022)

Yup...
Maybe I'll drive 2.5 hours to Hunter tomorrow..going stir crazy here..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Nov 27, 2022)

Looking at last season I only got 3 days in november..then nothing until Dec 20.
Hoping this will be a little better....the weather in CT and NY sux right now


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 27, 2022)

I went to Stowe today after spending previous 2 days at Sugarbush.  What an awesome day and as said above, empty slopes.  The bush was very little terrain open and too crowded.


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 3, 2022)

They started putting the chairs on the 6 pack this week.  That lift is a beast.  I was told that it will be a 3 1/2 minute ride to the top.  On another note they opened up hayride and Jake’s run today.  Both rode really well.  it’s amazing how much terrain they have open T2B considering all the rain we have had over the past 10 days.  Have to love how much snow they hammer out.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Cant.....wait....to get back...
Although no complaint with 2 days at Hunter..very good conditions...


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 4, 2022)

It’s almost like AIG put decent money into a decent snowmaking system. Vail just never used it to its potential since they bought it.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 4, 2022)

I think they had a big lack of staff last year..


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 4, 2022)

They did have a” big lack of staff “last year.  Every other year including this year they blow snow 24/7.  On Wednesday I was there and it rained most of the day.  Temps dropped around 3pm my next ride up they were blowing on hayride, crossover, lift line, base area and on spruce.  Happened all in one run time…..  They have never been shy on making snow in my experience….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 4, 2022)

Cool...can't wait to get back monday


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 4, 2022)

Make that...next monday...but by then it should be...better?


----------



## oldfartrider (Dec 4, 2022)

Stowe seems not bad. Next weekend I got a place at sugarbush but most likely will be making the trek to Stowe both days cause SB just isn’t cutting it this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 5, 2022)

while i'd like to see sugarbush open t2b on heavens gate and bravo by now, it seems premature to me to declare that sugarbush 'just isn't cutting it this year. '

its December 5. we've had a really warm fall, no great extended snowmaking periods, and basically no natural snow. 

once there is snow on the mountains, and in people's suburban yards, i expect stowe to be just as much a weekend shitshow as its been the past couple of years.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 5, 2022)

As expected...it will never change..even with paid parking


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 5, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> while i'd like to see sugarbush open t2b on heavens gate and bravo by now, it seems premature to me to declare that sugarbush 'just isn't cutting it this year. '
> 
> its December 5. we've had a really warm fall, no great extended snowmaking periods, and basically no natural snow.
> 
> once there is snow on the mountains, and in people's suburban yards, i expect stowe to be just as much a weekend shitshow as its been the past couple of years.


I‘m not so sure about that.  Holidays will always be a shit show.  With that being said a lot of people bought an IKON pass this year as a reaction to the paid parking.  Normal winter weekends might not be that bad..  Will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## oldfartrider (Dec 10, 2022)

So I parked at the toll house for the first time today. Stowe is sending lots of shuttles back and forth. There was no wait on either end. I was worried about this but I can see this won’t be a big deal at least for me. Sadly the fourrunner broke today. Even with very few cars in the lot the lookout double line was huge


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 10, 2022)

Was there this mornjng and 4 Runnwr broke just as i got in line. 3 runs in 3 hours for me. We went over to spruce to just get away from the lines and the Meadows quad also was down.  That's when we called it...

Asked one of the red jacket info people and he said 4 Runner needs a part they don't have on hand


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2022)

Took 25 runs in 4 hours at Bolton today but 25 very boring runs.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 10, 2022)

Well this sucks...should have stayed at Hunter....now what for sunday?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 10, 2022)

A friend was there today. Says he spent more time drinking beer than skiing due to the wait time on Lookout. Vail made out well on him today. Pity the new 6 wasn't running. I felt bad not being up there myself, until today happened. Enjoyed a really nice mtn bike ride near home this afternoon


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 10, 2022)

They loaded the chairs on the new 6 and ran it for a while. There is still a lot of construction equipment at the base, but I'm sure its close to being ready


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 11, 2022)

I believe they have a load test scheduled for later on this week.  Once that get the ok seems like its show time.  Definitely would ave helped this weekend


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Took 25 runs in 4 hours at Bolton today but 25 very boring runs.


That’s quite an accomplishment with how slow those lifts are.


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 11, 2022)

The web site just posted that it’s a rare mechanical issue, the part is not a commonly found part so they are anticipating the quad being closed for the next few days.  We need the 6pack…….Opening the Gondi by Saturday is impressive since there is no snow over there.  Hopefully we get the snow they are predicting later this week…..


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

There is Zero Chance the Gondola Opens in 5 days.  As of Saturday they hadn't made any snow over there at all.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 12, 2022)

I know they said a few weeks for the new 6 in this quad update… but does anyone have a better sense of an actual timeline?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

they've not made any snow to the load area and there was a lot of construction activity down there on Saturday this weekend.  They did load the chairs on the line Saturday morning, which was unfortunate as 3/4 of the people in line for the double thought they were opening that chair...


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 12, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> they've not made any snow to the load area and there was a lot of construction activity down there on Saturday this weekend.  They did load the chairs on the line Saturday morning, which was unfortunate as 3/4 of the people in line for the double thought they were opening that chair...


Hmm So maybe by Christmas?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

Depends when they can get a load test scheduled and certified.  They were completing the loading deck last Saturday, and I don't think it'll take them all that long to make snow to the load.  The top unload had snow and was groomed.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 12, 2022)

SnowRock said:


> Hmm So maybe by Christmas?



The ETA I heard was mid-Jan, but no idea how accurate that is. Even the post on social media from Stowe yesterday about the Four Runner issues even said "in the next few weeks" for the new lift. To me that puts it past Christmas.


----------



## slatham (Dec 12, 2022)

cdskier said:


> The ETA I heard was mid-Jan, but no idea how accurate that is. Even the post on social media from Stowe yesterday about the Four Runner issues even said "in the next few weeks" for the new lift. To me that puts it past Christmas.


If it were before Christmas, or even during the holidays, you can bet they’d say so. Sounds like pre-MLK.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm really surprised its that far out yet, but  what you both said does make sense with Christmas in 13 days.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 12, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm really surprised its that far out yet, but  what you both said does make sense with Christmas in 13 days.


Supposedly there was an unexpected issue during installation. Again, no idea how accurate that is, but it would explain why they seem to be behind schedule. You'd have to think that the original plan would have been to have it ready for Christmas week.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 12, 2022)

If it's not...oh boy...the lines...will be EPIC...


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 12, 2022)

They were running the lift a few times today as I rode past it.  I heard load test later this week.  Someone told me that one of the issues was the cable was not the right length when it was delivered from the lift company.  No snow blowing at the Gondi side as the motor in the pump house broke.  Apparently it‘s expected to be fixed by Wednesday if all goes right.  Would hate to be head of maintenance right now.  I would agree that the original plan was to open 6 pack for Xmas week.


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah selfishly certainly wanted it loading by Christmas as I think it will really take pressure off quad.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 12, 2022)

Lots of maintenance issues...stuff must be old...I don't miss dealing with those issues..


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Lots of maintenance issues...stuff must be old...I don't miss dealing with those issues..


I bet you don’t!


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 12, 2022)

SnowRock said:


> Yeah selfishly certainly wanted it loading by Christmas as I think it will really take pressure off quad.


100% on that.  I believe it will be a great add when it is up and spinning


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

The loading area will be nice and I bet moat people won't cli.b the hill to go up the 4 runner.  I personally will but lots of people are just going to skate walk over to the 6


----------



## cdskier (Dec 12, 2022)

hovercraft said:


> They were running the lift a few times today as I rode past it.  I heard load test later this week.  Someone told me that one of the issues was the cable was not the right length when it was delivered from the lift company.  No snow blowing at the Gondi side as the motor in the pump house broke.  Apparently it‘s expected to be fixed by Wednesday if all goes right.  Would hate to be head of maintenance right now.  I would agree that the original plan was to open 6 pack for Xmas week.



Same thing I heard about the haul rope not being the right length. That seems like a rather bizarre screw-up for a brand new lift. Pretty crazy that Dopp would make that type of mistake.

Maybe all these issues are some karma for Vail putting in that paid parking lol!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 12, 2022)

When people are involved...mistakes are always possible...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 12, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> they've not made any snow to the load area and there was a lot of construction activity down there on Saturday this weekend.  They did load the chairs on the line Saturday morning, which was unfortunate as 3/4 of the people in line for the double thought they were opening that chair...


I feel a bit sorry for any unfortunate folks who scrambled down there thinking they were escaping a long line at Lookout only to learn they now have to shlep their assess back up the hill/stairs


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

No one ran down there but lots of people were saying they're going to open the new lift since the 4 Runner was down.  

Many people don't think logically


----------



## bigbob (Dec 12, 2022)

I can't beleive that people where loaded on the lift prior to it being certified. That has to be a huge liablity if anything went wrong!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 12, 2022)

No one rode the new 6. They just put the chairs on and ran it a little


----------



## urungus (Dec 12, 2022)

bigbob said:


> I can't beleive that people where loaded on the lift prior to it being certified. That has to be a huge liablity if anything went wrong!


Where do you see that people were loaded on the new lift ?


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 12, 2022)

No one rode the lift.  Sorry for the miscommunications I was trying to say that they started the lift up and ran it for a while.  I was assuming they were starting the process of testing it out.


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 12, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Lots of maintenance issues...stuff must be old...I don't miss dealing with those issues..


Nothing is “old”. AIG put a shitload of money into the place near the end of their ownership including massive snowmaking upgrades which included all new booster pumps across the mountain. This is Vail refusing to maintain anything. Just like the bearing failure on the Quad. Bearings just don’t fail left and right. Pumps just don’t die left and right.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 12, 2022)

How old are these things?


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 12, 2022)

New gondola booster station built in 2014

FourRunner Quad was built in for 2011

This is kinda like Wildcat. Peak put in new booster pumps and new pipe. 3rd year of Vail’s ownership they broke both. Vail even had the balls least year to blame the snowmaking issues on past ownership. 

The common denominator is Vail.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 13, 2022)

But I have to wonder ....
Are they telling the head of maintenance not to maintain these things...or not listening to his input.
I had a hard time convincing owners about maintenance issues at times. It drove me to retire.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 13, 2022)

What can I say...good day..


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 13, 2022)

Snow was nice today.  The 6 pack was running all morning.  Stopped it around 12.  Hopefully that is a sign of progress!  Snowmaking on Perry as well.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Dec 13, 2022)

Quad still down? What is prognosis?


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 14, 2022)

They are saying Friday if all goes well….


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 14, 2022)

6 pack ran for a few hours this morning before they shut it down, blowing snow on Perry, snow was nice this morning.  Best snow was on Hayride.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 14, 2022)

I bagged it...made soup...


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 14, 2022)

Getting soft in your old age KS


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 14, 2022)

Nah...needed soup.


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 14, 2022)

Like I said, soft.  When you were younger you would have skied in the A.M.  Soup in the afternoon……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 14, 2022)

Need more trails...had to pick up the truck also...
I'm sure I didn't miss too much...
Tomorrow SB...weekend..who knows..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 14, 2022)

oh lordy! no fourrunner til sunday at least. RIP okemo and mt snow.


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 14, 2022)

@ least they are going to get the Gondi open, hopefully.  Be interesting to see if the storm delays the delivery of the motor


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 14, 2022)

I'll be at SB....at least they have 3 lifts to spread out the hordes..


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 15, 2022)

On the 6 pack front… know some of you l ow the ins and outs more. Do they just have to load test it now and then it can be certified?  Any other steps?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 15, 2022)

short answer is probably yes, but they do need to test run it a bunch before load test it to make sure everything works.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> short answer is probably yes, but they do need to test run it a bunch before load test it to make sure everything works.


Mount Snow was running the new Sundance Express, both with and without the chairs on the haul rope, for probably the better part of 2 weeks from what it looked like before they had the state inspectors there to give it it's certification and issue it it's official VT license plate to allow it to operate. Their new Sunbrook Quad, which they are targeting to open about a week from now, apparently started the haul rope running (chair free) last weekend or so, and I suspect that I will see some chairs hanging from it's haul rope this weekend with more testing going on.

Since it is the same lift company, parent company, and state inspectors involved with the lift at Stowe, I am guessing that a similar time frame is likely for that lift


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 15, 2022)

Saturday...only the double running...oh....boy...


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 15, 2022)

The snow was really nice today.  The 6 pack was running for a few hrs this morning.  It was moving at full speed today which is a first that I have witnessed.  They also were building the fence around the base of the lift so some idiot or idiots won’t fall off the rock retaining wall.  They are definitely getting close.  They were also running the Gondi today and blowing snow.  Getting ready for an opening on Saturday.  Thats all folks……….


----------



## SnowRock (Dec 16, 2022)

FWIW… The pinnacle stowe snow report dude said they were load testing the 6 today on his update on IG.


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 16, 2022)

Load test was supposed to happen today.  One step closer to it opening.  Have to believe they will do everything they can to get it open by next week….


----------



## urungus (Dec 20, 2022)

Only two advanced trails open, Upper Hayride and Centerline ?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes..welcome to intermediate heaven..


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 20, 2022)

No nosedive yet?  that's week sauce


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 20, 2022)

Thursday @ 10 6 pack goes live


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 20, 2022)

urungus said:


> Only two advanced trails open, Upper Hayride and Centerline ?


That’s correct and it’s only upper hayride @ this moment……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

Is this for Pluto?


----------



## slatham (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes that could be right. They will get a thump pre-warm up and likely some post upslope. I could easily see 7-10” total between the two, but there’s a bunch of rain and warmth in between.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 20, 2022)

I...would be very suprised...but who knows..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 21, 2022)

33% open....glad I have an ikon pass..


----------



## cdskier (Dec 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> 33% open....glad I have an ikon pass..



Is there really not enough snow there? Or is patrol just that conservative up there?


----------



## hovercraft (Dec 21, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Is there really not enough snow there? Or is patrol just that conservative up there?


It’s a combination of both.  They only got 14 inches from the storm and with saying that there is probably a couple of trails they might have been able to open not sure how long they could have kept them open though.  Bottom line Vail is more conservative around trail openings then SB is.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 21, 2022)

They are blowing snow on the new lift base..and over at spruce..but nowhere else.
There is plenty of snow on many closed trails..yes they will be thin...
But I've been skiing thin trails all week with no problem. 
SB was blowing snow all over the mountain 2 days ago....Stowe has the firepower to do the same....if they wanted.
Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## MidnightJester (Dec 21, 2022)

Opening a new lift with a weather front moving in. Hopefully its more snow and no gusting winds it would be nice.








						Stowe Opening New Sunrise Chairlift Tomorrow
					

Stowe Mountain Resort will debut its new Sunrise Chairlift at 10 a.m. on Thursday, December 22nd. The new high-speed six-pack chairlift replaces the Mountain Triple, which was an old fixed-grip cha…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 1, 2023)

The place was empty today and I mean empty.  this was taken @ 11am and it was like this all day.  It was surreal ……….


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 1, 2023)

hovercraft said:


> The place was empty today and I mean empty.  this was taken @ 11am and it was like this all day.  It was surreal ……….View attachment 55753


Hey I heard you can rent all of STOWE for you and your family for New Years day. Have the mountain all to yourself. Just the cost of a lift ticket : )

34/128 trails open


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 1, 2023)

Lift ticket plus cost of parking unless you wanted to shuttle………….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 1, 2023)

Snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow.
Mrs slug wants to go...
And free parking is back...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2023)

Not bad today...schnozzdive opened..that's good.
Gondi broke down just now...that side is in interesting shape...
The new lift is comfi!


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 3, 2023)

What’s with the lollipop forest on Nosedive?

What do you mean by “interesting shape” with respect to conditions off the Gondola?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2023)

Caution signs for entrance to nosedive..no idea why...it's what Stowe is turning into.
Perry had blown snow at the top..some gravely fields further down..was interesting...better than just flat and slippery.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 3, 2023)

Nose dive was in good shape


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2023)

Yup...everyone was flying down it...no caution  needed.
Hopefully Rimrock opens soon...
Just need some...snow...


----------



## oldfartrider (Jan 3, 2023)

Great shots Slug!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/icecoast/comments/102w2k4


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 5, 2023)

Be there sunday...we shall see...


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 5, 2023)

Snow has been soft all week.  Not a lot of trail options but at least you can go top to bottom on soft snow.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 5, 2023)

Some snow on the way...


----------



## hovercraft (Saturday at 5:13 PM)

Good day today.  3 inches (better the zero). Snow was being blown all over the place.  Run of the day was Perry Merrill as the guns were blazing.  Just did laps under the guns much fun to be had.  Mountain was empty all day….  Please stay cold and bring on more white stuff…….


----------



## Kingslug20 (Saturday at 5:38 PM)

There tomorrow with a visitor from brooklynn...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sunday at 10:49 AM)

Friggin empty today for a sunday..Guns going all over...they managed to block...the sun..


----------



## hovercraft (Sunday at 2:35 PM)

Perry Merrill was a blast today.  So much snow being blown you couldn’t see @ times.


----------



## Smellytele (Sunday at 3:40 PM)

hovercraft said:


> Perry Merrill was a blast today.  So much snow being blown you couldn’t see @ times.


If you like skiing under the guns…


----------



## hovercraft (Sunday at 4:00 PM)

I do, snow was way fun……


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sunday at 5:58 PM)

Best run on the mountain today...


----------



## hovercraft (Sunday at 6:13 PM)

For sure, just loved the paths through the baby whales.  So much fun to ride through them.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Sunday at 6:46 PM)

Hope for good dump Thursday maybe...


----------



## cdskier (Sunday at 7:59 PM)

Kingslug20 said:


> Hope for good dump Thursday maybe...



The 12z run of GFS was pretty nice. The 12z run of the Euro was crap. And now the 18z run of the GFS is also crap. Very little run to run and model consistency so far, so hopefully we can still pull something decent out of this. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but not even going to remotely start to get my hopes up with the way the weather has been lately.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Monday at 3:05 PM)

Lots of guns over on the gondi side..making their own cloud system...also over on the blue side of the mountain...
No love for liftline though...


----------



## hovercraft (Monday at 4:56 PM)

I believe the plan is to finish refreshing the trails that were already open, finish Gondola side then hit lift line.  I would think Wednesday or Thursday would be my guess….


----------



## Tonyr (Monday at 5:02 PM)

This has to be one of the worst starts to the season on the east coast in a long time......


----------



## Kingslug20 (Monday at 5:27 PM)

The very beginning was ok...then it all went to hell...


----------



## hovercraft (Monday at 7:31 PM)

Putting cost aside I wonder how much capacity is left to keep blowing snow like this.  One step forward 2 steps back.  It’s crazy to think that they needed to go back and redo all of Perry, Gondolier hasn’t been opened yet, no snow blowing on Lift line and it’s jan 9th.  In the snow report tonight they are blowing on tyro, lower standard, gondolier, and next is upper ridgeview to sunrise.  In most seasons this is done by mid to late December.  Hard to believe…..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Monday at 7:40 PM)

No idea what the water capacity is...or their pumping capacity..was wondering that today.
Liftline takes a whole week to blow...


----------



## hovercraft (Monday at 7:52 PM)

They are going to have to blow some on north slope as well.  If you think about it they just got Perry opened less than three weeks ago and had to go back and redo the whole trail over the past few days.  We need snow now……..


----------



## cdskier (Monday at 8:28 PM)

Kingslug20 said:


> No idea what the water capacity is...or their pumping capacity..was wondering that today.
> Liftline takes a whole week to blow...



They have a 110M gallon reservoir and I seem to recall their max GPM being somewhere around 7K (although searching just now I found an article from 2016 that said they had just increased their capacity to 3K gpm...but that seems low from what I remember as I thought they definitely had more capacity that LP at Sugarbush which is in the 3.5-4k range from what I remember).

Although how that GPM is distributed I have no idea. It may be split between their different booster pumps so maybe on the Mansfield side you can only hit 3K and then 2K on the Gondola pumps and 2K on the spruce pumps (these aren't real numbers...just used to illustrate that it likely is split between the different areas somehow).


----------



## Kingslug20 (Monday at 8:33 PM)

Doesn't sound like much...but I was used to running 10 to 30 k worth of pumps..
I don't know much about this area of snow making...but the way things are going...more is going to be needed. 
Hunter used to blow so much you could powder ski on it.


----------



## Tonyr (Monday at 9:15 PM)

Kingslug20 said:


> The very beginning was ok...then it all went to hell...


We had plans to come up over MLK weekend but I just canceled due to the lack of snow which is a bummer. I'm hoping to get atleast one trip up there in early February or early March if a good storm hits during one those timeframes.


----------



## doublediamond (Wednesday at 1:32 AM)

Pre snowmaking upgrades, they could run 75 rats on Perry or Gondolier. That was the full strength of the system.


----------



## kendo (Wednesday at 7:55 AM)

hovercraft said:


> Putting cost aside I wonder how much capacity is left to keep blowing snow like this.  One step forward 2 steps back.  It’s crazy to think that they needed to go back and redo all of Perry, Gondolier hasn’t been opened yet, *no snow blowing on Lift line and it’s jan 9th. * In the snow report tonight they are blowing on tyro, lower standard, gondolier, and next is upper ridgeview to sunrise.  In most seasons this is done by mid to late December.  Hard to believe…..



Last year they buried yet to fully open Liftline ttb on 1/11 (while also refreshing other areas on Mansfield simultaneously) and yet to open Hayride ttb on 1/24.   It was super cold so that helped efficiency. 

Hoping we can get a good cold blast (asap!) to get both open this year.


----------



## drjeff (Wednesday at 8:00 AM)

doublediamond said:


> Pre snowmaking upgrades, they could run 75 rats on Perry or Gondolier. That was the full strength of the system.



Tough to make a hard calculation as to how that compares to more modern low e guns, as with the old air hogs, like those Rats, available air, under most snowmaking circumstances, was the limiting factor. Now with low e guns, often its available water that is the limiting factor.

Seems like many of the snowmaking perceived powerhouses these days have the ability to pump somewhere in the 7-10k gallons per minute range, and I fully think that in the coming years, that number is going to go into the 10-15k gallons per minute range, especially if resorts can/do have the water storage capacity to accomdate that type of water flow.

Simultaneously being able to cover multiple, top to bottom runs with equipment that can relatively quickly produce the volume of snow needed to get a run open is going to have to be where many of the resorts, who haven't made the large upgrade in snowmaking system capacity, go in the near future, and many of those resorts currently tend to be in Northern New Engand where historically mother nature would make up for the lesser snowmaking firepwer than many of their competitors further South have


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 8:23 AM)

With very little real snow..I've come to like skiing under the guns. SB had a virtual snowstorm going on 2 huge runs. Huge whales and .....well...not ice...made it almost seem like a snowstorm. Kind of made my day. 
I can see in the near future this being advertised as.....man-made powder days.
Oy.vey.....


----------



## tumbler (Wednesday at 11:29 AM)

This is what SB used to do in the ASC days was run a trail for 12-16 hours overnight and put down dry powder with even coverage- no whales, advertise it and people loved it.  The old SR-7's made good snow.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Wednesday at 11:34 AM)

Several years ago Hunter blew so much it was over 6 inches deep...very dry. Artificial powder day..pretty fun.


----------



## Vince (Yesterday at 8:22 PM)

Snowed all day. Probably 2-3 new. Turned to ice around 2pm


----------



## hovercraft (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

Were you on the Gondi side in the afternoon?  I closed out on that side around 3:50 and the snow was still good.  Overall a really good day on the mountain.


----------



## Vince (Yesterday at 9:02 PM)

Great day till the end. One of the best of the year. I thought Perry Merrill and Nose Dive were the best. I skied 10am till 3pm. Will ski friday if we get lucky on the weather.


----------



## Vince (Today at 7:52 AM)

Staying at a condo on the access road. Currently raining here. About an inch of heavy slush has accumulated on the ground. Not good today but certainly not a wash out going forward. Can't see them losing any terrain.


----------



## Smellytele (Today at 8:55 AM)

The other side of the notch got a good amount of freezing rain per someone I know who lives at smuggs.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 1:01 PM)

Dumping pretty good up here now..totaly empty..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 1:02 PM)

Upper liftline is totaly skiable now..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 1:03 PM)

Yea that’s great. I just posted in the other thread that it looks like the low sagged more south and noVT will do well. Very good. Hope sugarbush gets too


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 1:21 PM)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 1:23 PM)

Grooming gondolier now


----------



## kendo (Today at 1:24 PM)

Nosedive looks great.  Saw lots of lights on Gondolier last night - so hopefully they'll move snowmaking over to Liftline & Hayride??


----------



## Kingslug20 (Today at 2:19 PM)

Hope so...


----------



## hovercraft (Today at 5:22 PM)

Surprisingly good day today.  snow started to stiffen up late afternoon.  Tomorrow will be interesting if we don’t get some more snow….


----------



## Kingslug20 (43 minutes ago)

It got pretty stiff at 2...I bailed 230...glad I went...
Tomorrow Jay...


----------

